# [Projekt] Universe (Spiel)



## KingofKingzZ (24. August 2011)

Ich möchte euch hier mein aktuelles Projekt vorstellen, es ist ein RTS, welches ich auf Basis meiner kleinen Game Engine mithilfe der SFML in C++ entwickle. Das Game wird im Universum spielen und nach meiner derzeitigen Planung auch einige Wirtschaftselemente enthalten. Es wird z.B. möglich sein auf fremden Planeten zu siedeln und sich so ein Imperium aufzubauen. Damit das ganze für mich machbar bleibt und nicht den Rahmen sprengt ist es allerdings in 2D gehalten. Dadurch kann ich mich mehr dem Content widmen, aber trotzdem eine ansehnliche Grafik erreichen, denn das Ganze wird mit einigen Shader- und Partikeleffekten sowie einer Physiksimulation aufgewertet. Bis jetzt habe ich mich hauptsächlich der Engine gewidmet und nur relativ wenig am Spiel selbst gearbeitet. Allerdings ist diese nun beinahe fertig und so konnte ich heute mit dem Spiel beginnen. Im Moment ist das Hauptmenü grob fertig und ich werden morgen mit meinem Milestone 1 beginnen: Der Generierung eines zufälligen Universums und der Gravitation. Ich habe mein Projekt bewusst relativ früh vorgestellt, da ich auf Erfahrung sagen kann, dass man einfach viel motivierter ist weiter zu machen, wenn man weiß es freut sich evtl. jemand über neue Screens oder ähnliches 
Damit ich trotzdem schon mal was gezeigt habe, ist im Anhang eine etwas ältere Version meines Partikelsystems, bei dem ich die Grundlegende Performance getestet habe. 
Es kann max. 3 Kerne ausnutzen, meistens liegt die Auslastung bei mir bei ~ 55-65% (Quadcore) und die FPS bei 450-500. Da die FPS allerdings so hoch sind, können sehr leicht starke Schwankungen auftreten, z.B. durch Prozesse im Hintergrund. Das Ganze sind wenn ich mich recht erinnere 20.000 Partikel, je 10.000 auf einem Core, der 3. Core rendert. Die Unschärfe kommt von einem Gauss-Shader, den ich noch zusätzlich drüber lege. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit das ganze Projekt nicht an der Performance scheitert habe ich den Renderpart, sowie Partikelsimulation und Physik in jeweils einen Thread gepackt. Dadurch konnte ich in ersten Tests die Performance um bis zu 150% steigern. Außerdem wird das Universum in Chunks unterteilt, um weitere Rechenzeit zu sparen, indem z.B. nur Objekte innerhalb eines Chunks auf Kollision geprüft werden. Würde ich das mit allen Objekten machen, könnte man es grad vergessen  


Ich hoffe evtl. das Interesse einiger geweckt zu haben 
Meinem Fortschritt werde ich dann hier immer wieder posten. 

Ach ja das Projekt hat noch keinen richtigen Namen, falls jemandem was gutes zum Thema einfällt ... 

MfG King

Edit: 

*Downloads*

Erste Pre-Alpha Technik Demo in diesem Post zu finden.
Zweite Pre-Alpha Demo mit deutlich schönerer Grafik hier zu finden.


----------



## Rk_61 (24. August 2011)

Hört sich interessant an  freue mich schon auf weitere Informationen


----------



## aLbErT_94 (24. August 2011)

Finde ich auch interessant  Bekommst ein Abo..  
Wirst du es veröffentlichen?


----------



## ersguterjunge (24. August 2011)

Ist wirklich cool was du da machst. Bekommst au jeden Fall ein Abo.


----------



## Hydroxid (24. August 2011)

So Thema geabot


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. August 2011)

So, ich hab hier jetzt mal einige Infos worum es in dem Spiel überhaupt gehen wird, dazu hatte ich gestern ja relativ wenig gesagt. Die Idee zum Spiel kam übrigens daher, dass ich solche Weltraum-RTS generell interessant finde, allerdings wird man (meiner Meinung nach) von vielen solchen kommerziellen Spielen schier an den Möglichkeiten, die sich einem bieten erschlagen 
Wenn man weiß was zu tun ist, machen diese sicherlich vieel und vor allem lange Spaß, aber für Einsteiger wie mich war es zu viel^^

Also, mein Spiel wird wie gesagt in einem völlig zufällig generierten Universum spielen in dem es Sterne, Planeten, Asteroiden, Monde sowie schwarze Löcher gibt (die man meiden sollte ). 
Ursprünglich wollte ich das ganze Universum mit Physik-Effekten versehen, wie z.B. Gravitation, allerdings wäre das bei einem Strategiespiel fast unmöglich geworden, da das iwie schon bisschen kacke kommt, wenn man nach 5 oder 10 Minuten plötzlich sein Heimatsystem nicht mehr findet weil es durch die Gravitation an einem anderen Ort ist und man es erst wieder suchen muss  Bei einem Action/Arcadespiel würden solche Physikeffekte aber sicher gut passen, wenn man nicht darauf angewiesen ist Objekte wiederzufinden. 

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt beschlossen dass Sterne und schwarze Löcher feste Standpunkte haben und die Planeten und Monde feste Umlaufbahnen (können also nicht einfach abhauen). Die Asteroiden bekommen allerdings das komplette Paket. Sie werden vollständig simuliert und können mit allen Objekten kollidieren (was man bei seinen Planeten z.B. vermeiden sollte ). Ich denke gegen die Asteroiden wird es einige Mittelchen geben wie z.B. Abschusstationen die man dann auf seinen Planeten bauen kann, aber über die Details hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Außerdem wird es verschiedene Rohstoffe geben, die z.B. zum Bau von Gebäuden oder Raumschiffen notwendig sein werden und auf verschiedenen Planeten vorkommen. Damit in Größeren Reichen nicht unerträglich viel Logistik für den Spieler beim umherschicken von Rohstoffen entsteht, wird es automatische "Handelsrouten" geben. Die Raumschiffe können z.B. auch nur eine bestimmte Strecke zurücklegen und benötigen hierfür Wasserstoff. Über die anderen Rohstoffe habe ich mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht, wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, nur her damit 

@aLbErT_94: Den Source Code werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich freigeben, denn es ist ein reines Hobbyprojekt.

So, das wars erstmal. Ich mach jetzt mit dem Mapgenerator weiter 

lg King


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Hört sich echt geil an  Bist du Hobby Programmierer oder beherrscht du c++ von a bis z?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. August 2011)

Ich machs als Hobby, allerdings schon etwas länger. Ich kann nicht sagen dass ich alles auswendig weiß, aber wenn mal was fehlt (was relativ selten vorkommt, da ich alles kann, was ich brauche) schau ich halt schnell nach und weiß dann eigentlich wie was geht. 

MfG


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Und die Grafiken machst selber?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. August 2011)

Teilweise. Sehen dann aber nicht sooo mega toll aus, aber es geht, finde ich. Ansonsten schau ich was im Internet so frei verfügbar ist (also nicht Google-Bilder oder sowas, sondern nur, wenn es die Lizenz bzw. der Autor erlaubt). Für das Projekt hier brauch ich aber noch die meisten Dinge. Ich hab zwar schon ein paar, aber wenn die alle von verschiedenen Grafikern gemacht wurden etc. unterscheidet sich der Stil teilweise sichtbar, was dann schon bisschen komisch aussehen kann. Also falls jemand gute Grafiken zum Thema hat oder selbst Grafiken erstellen kann und will ist er herzlich willkommen 

MfG King


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. August 2011)

Hab hier mal ein paar Screenshots vom Menü und einem ersten Stern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Bewegung sieht der Stern besser aus, dank Animation 

lg King


----------



## fadade (26. August 2011)

ui ui ui .... sieht aus wie Space Rangers 2  
also damit das klar ist, du machst den Nachfolger Space Rangers 3?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich Space Rangers 2 gar nicht^^ *Das Spiel schnell anschau* 

Mhmm so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe spielt man da nen Charakter und kann Beruf etc. wählen. 
Hier wird es eher in Richtung Strategie gehen, man befehligt sein Imperium praktisch "von Oben".


----------



## Crymes (27. August 2011)

Sag mal, bei den Asteroiden, kann man da einfach eine Klasse erstellen und ihr Physik Effekte als " Attribute " geben?

PS: Verdammt gut so ein Projekt, freu mich drüber


----------



## fadade (27. August 2011)

Physikeffekte im Sinne von Zerstörungsphysik würden micch auch mal interessieren 
Ich saß dort letztes Jahr mal dran und hatte als Beispielobjekt einen dreidimensionalen(!) Würfel. dann an *einem* Punkt des Objektes wird der "Zerstörungsimpuls" mit einer bestimmten Kraft gestartet und von da an wird das objekt "zerstückelt" gravitation fängt an zu wirken und dann wusst ich nicht mehr weiter 
Also wenn du iwwi ideen, vorschläge hast immer her damit ^^





KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich Space Rangers 2 gar nicht^^ *Das Spiel schnell anschau*
> 
> Mhmm so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe spielt man da nen Charakter und kann Beruf etc. wählen.
> Hier wird es eher in Richtung Strategie gehen, man befehligt sein Imperium praktisch "von Oben".


 Jo so in der Tat ... man schaut von oben auf eine Universum und kann mit der Maus wie bei nem Strategiespiel hat sein Schiff steuern, Bedienelemente anklicken und Aktionen ausführen. Die Objekte an sich sind dann aber glaub ich schon richtig 3D gewesen; jedenfalls gab es dann einen richtigen 3D-Modus, wenn man eine Mission mit einem Kampf auf nem planeten angenommen hat. da war es dann sowas wie meine roboter gegen die anderen,  wobei man da richtig im geschehen war
das spielprinzip an sich hat mir sehr gefallen (allerdings war ich da auch noch sehr viel jünger  )


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. August 2011)

@ Crymes: Naja ganz so einfach ist es nicht ^^ 
Ich habe eine Klasse SpaceObjects, welche u.a. auch einen Asteroiden darstellt. Diese Klasse hat dann Member wie "Masse", "Geschwindigkeit", "Position" usw.. 
All diese Dinge werden dann letztendlich dazu verwendet um in der "Update" Funktion die neue Position zu berechnen, denn das ist ja eigentlich das was man will: wissen wo ich den Asteroiden als nächstes hinzeichnen muss, sodass es physikalisch korrekt aussieht.

Im 2D Bereich, habe ich es da etwas einfacher und muss die Objekte nicht "zerteilen". Nehmen wir als Beispiel einfach mal die Kollision eines Asteroiden mit einem Planeten. 
Sobald eine Kollision erkannt wurde, erstelle ich einen neuen Emitter für Partikeleffekte und füge ihn meinem Partikelsystem hinzu (eigener Thread). Dieser gibt dann 0.5-2 Sek lang Rauchpartikel oder ähnliches frei, welche mit der Zeit immer transparenter werden und so langsam verschwinden. In den ersten Frames nach der Kollision wird dann der eigentliche Asteroid gelöscht (man wird es nicht sehen, da er ja durch die Partikel verdeckt ist) und ggf. je nach Größe des Asteroiden/Objekts, falls nur Partikel nicht ausreichen, noch einige Kleinere Objekte zur Physikengine hinzugefügt, die letztentlich wie die Asteroiden behandelt werden, nur eben kleiner.

Hauptsächlich wird es in meinem Spiel an Physik Effekten also Gravitation und eben solche Physik Effekte geben. 

lg KoK


----------



## McClaine (27. August 2011)

Hört sich doch interessant an, viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben. Ich spiele lieber da ich von solchen sachen die du da macht überhaupt keinen Plan habe


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. August 2011)

Frischer Work in Progress Screen: Jetzt mit Planeten die unterschiedlich schnell um ihren Stern sowie sich selbst rotieren. Morgen sind dann Monde dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich noch nicht mehr Zeigen, da das meiste im Moment unter der Haube passiert 

MfG King


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. August 2011)

So, heute wie gesagt mit Monden. Außerdem hab ich nen Hintergrund (der noch nicht soo gut aussieht) samt Scrolling (Der Hintergrund bewegt sich langsamer als der Vordergrund, wenn man die Kamera bewegt) eingefügt. Morgen mach ich mich dann an die Asteroiden und anderen Kleinobjekte die da so rumschwirren und damit gibts auch die ersten richtigen Physikeffekte -> Gravitation. 
Wenn das dann alles fertig ist wirds auch mal ne kleine Demo geben um die Perfomance und allgemeine Funktionsfähigkeit auf verschiedenen Systemen zu testen (falls ihr denn mitmacht ). Außerdem gibts in der Demo etwas Interaktion für euch (lasst euch überraschen, hat voraussichtlich nichts mit den richtigen Spiel zu tun ), damit die Demo auch wenigstens etwas interessant ist.

Hier der heutige Abschluss-screen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG King


----------



## Pagz (29. August 2011)

Werde auf jeden Fall bei der Demo mithelfen, wenn dir das hilft


----------



## Lemiewings (29. August 2011)

Ei ei ei das klingt doch alles schon mal sehr gut. Weltraum RTS mit Handelsrouten und Physik . Ich liebe diese kleinen Hobby Weltraumspiele, habe damals StarTrade schon geliebt. Mach unbedingt weiter so, hört sich bis jetzt alles sehr interessant an!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. August 2011)

Danke, das hör ich gerne 

Hab hier noch nen Screen des Multithreadings an dem ich momentan arbeite. Hab es schnell mit Paint gemacht, deswegen siehts nicht so toll aus. Außerdem fehlen noch Threads für Audio, KI sowie ggf. später mal Netzwerk, aber da ich die Dinge noch nicht angefangen habe sind sie da nicht drauf.
Sobald es fertig ist erzähl ich noch bisschen mehr darüber wie ich es umgesetzt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## fadade (30. August 2011)

N1CE! Gerne mehr infos, DENN:

ich muss jetzt in der Firma, wo ich Praktikum mache auch Dutzende  Threads mit "C" erstellen die dann alle was für die Kommunikation per  RC232 machen ....
und ich hab noch keinen Plan, wie man so 10-20 Threads synchronisieren soll 
Einen kontroller-thread, der bei bestimmten bedingungen die Berechnungen/Aktionen/EIn-Ausgabefunktionen der anderen Threads freigibt. diese stellen sich dann nach erledigter Arbeit in einen "Pausemodus" und warten dann wieder auf das Signal des kontroller-Threads ?!?!?


Bei dir schaut das so aus:
Main Thread: renderd map gui und  particles und kümmert sich um post processing, sowie die Inputs (warum sind die am ende und nicht am Anfang?), während die anderen Physik bzw. partikel berechnen. Wenn die fertig sind, "geben sie iwwi das Rendering der Partikel etc. frei" (ist ja auch klar, da die erst gerendert werden sollen, wenn sie fertig berechnet sind), aber was machen denn die pfeile, die rückwärts auf die anderen Threads zeigen?^^

PS: Mir wurde gesagt, dass man bei mehreren Threads nicht gleich eine *Multicore*-Anwendung erstellt hat. Kennst du dich auch damit aus, wie du den Threads bestimmte Kerne zuweist? 

Edit: achso ... die Eingaben sind am ende, womit sie eigentlich auch gleich wieder am anfang, also vor den berechnungen der Physik etc. sind 
mann mann ... fadade + Nachmittag_vor_der_Führerscheinprüfung + Multithreads + Katze_fast_auf_der_Tastatur =


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. August 2011)

Also bei mir läuft das im Moment so ab: Ich habe für jeden Thread ein Start und ein End Event erstellt (siehe MSDN Events). 
Der Thread bekommt die beide als Parameter mit. Die Threadfunktion läuft dann in einer Endlosschleife (while(true)) und ganz am Anfang der Schleife wird dann "WaitForSingleObject(StartEvent)" aufgerufen, während der Main Thread am Anfang der Game Loop die Funktion "SetEvent(StartEvent)" aufruft. Somit läuft jetzt erst mal das Thread Programm und berechnet die eben z.B. die Physik o.ä.. Währenddessen rendert der MainThread z.B. die Map. Du musst dabei aber aufpassen, dass du nicht auf die selben Objekte zugreifst wie der Thread, denn sonst passieren unvorhersehbare Dinge. Also, nachdem der MainThread dann seine ganze (Render)arbeit erledigt hat wartet er auf das "EndEvent", das am Ende der Endlosschleife im Thread gesetzt wird, also nachdem alle Berechnungen fertig sind. Da das Thread Programm jetzt wieder auf das "StartEvent" wartet kann man sicher sein, dass er auf keine Objekte zugreift und so kann ich dann z.B. die eben Berechneten Partikel rendern. 

Auf dem Bild sind die Pfeile nach rechts die "WaitForSingleObject(EndEvent)" Stellen. Ich wusste nicht wie ich das anders darstellen soll. Es bedeutet jedenfalls einfach dass der MainThread eben auf den anderen wartet, das sind also sozusagen Synchronisationspunkte. 
Den Input hab ich ans Ende gemacht, weil: 

1. Input häufig mit der Veränderung von Objekten zu tun hat und diese evtl. gerade von einem der anderen Threads bearbeitet werden. 
2. Wenn die ganzen Renderinganweisungen erst mal raus sind und die Graka rendert, dann macht meine CPU nichts. Deswegen verarbeite ich nach dem Rendering die Eingaben, da ich sowieso auf die Graka warten muss (bis ich z.B. bei D3D Present() aufrufen könnte). Heutzutage fällt meinen Erfahrungen nach kaum-gar nicht auf, aber ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das durchaus vorkommen kann. Und da ich nicht gezwungen bin den Input am Anfang zu machen, mach ich ihn eben am Ende 

Theoretisch hast du eigentlich schon eine Multicore Anwendung, wenn du mehrere Threads verwendest, denn als Programmierer hast du 0 Einfluss darauf, welcher Thread auf welchem Kern läuft. Das wird dynamisch vom OS verwaltet. Das Multithreading lohnt sich auch nur, wenn du wirklich etwas gut parallelisieren kannst. Also es sollten möglichst beide Threads was zu tun haben. Es bringt nichts, wenn der eine nach ner halben ms schon fertig ist und dann ewig wartet bis die Physik berechnet wurde.

Was die Synchronisation deiner Threads 10-20 angeht: Verwende so wenige CriticalSections etc. wie möglich (ich benutze im Moment gar keine, nur die Events), denn das kann schon einiges an Performance fressen, wenn du ständig CSs betrittst und verlässt. Events sind da schon leistungsschonender, aber erfordern von dir etwas mehr Verwaltungsaufwand (den Überblick bei 10-20 Threads zu behalten ist sicher hart ). 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. August 2011)

Soo, hier mal wieder ein kleines Update zum Game  
Ich habe jetzt den Mapgenerator grundlegend fertiggestellt. 
Im Moment erstellt er ein 80.000x80.000 Pixel großes Universum mit  (jeweils Durchschnittswerte, da zufällig) ~250 Sternen, ~450 Planeten, ~200 Monden sowie einer "unbegrenzten" Anzahl an Asteroiden. Bei den Asteroiden gibt es aber eine kleine Ausnahme. Sie sind nicht von Anfang an da, sondern werden on-the-fly rund um das Sichtfeld gespawnt und wieder gelöscht, wenn sie weiter weg sind. Falls ein Asteroid aber später mal in die Nähe einer Kolonie kommen sollte bekommt er ein Flag, dass er nicht automatisch zerstört werden darf, da es ja etwas langweilig wäre, wenn man bei Asteroidengefahr einfach mit der Kamera kurz weg geht und alles ist wieder heil  
Das ganze habe ich gemacht, weil die Anzahl an Asteroiden, die ich zu Beginn hätte generieren müssen viel zu groß gewesen wäre (~16.000), um das ganze anständig in Echtzeit mit Gravitation zu berechnen. So habe ich jetzt kaum Performance Verlust durch die Gravitations Physik (momentan ~300-500 FPS), es sieht gleich aus und spielerisch dürfte es später auch kaum Unterschiede geben. 
Zur Zeit ist das Universum noch auf diese Größe beschränkt, doch die nächsten Tage werd ich das mal ausbauen, sodass weitere Teile im Hintergrund generiert werden, sobald man mit der Kamera nahe an den Rand des Universums kommt. Außerdem mache ich mich jetzt erst mal daran den ganzen Code aufzuräumen und widme mich dann der Kollisionserkennung (die übrigens im Physik Thread läuft). 

Lg


----------



## fadade (31. August 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Falls ein Asteroid aber später mal in die Nähe einer Kolonie kommen sollte bekommt er ein Flag, dass er nicht automatisch zerstört werden darf, da es ja etwas langweilig wäre, wenn man bei Asteroidengefahr einfach mit der Kamera kurz weg geht und alles ist wieder heil


Das war auch mein erster gedanke  ... ich cheater 
Allerdings wenn jetz so ein Asteroid (oder sinds vllt Kometen? Oder doch Meteoriten? xDD ) eine Bahn einschlägt, die später iwwo weiter woanders einen Planeten *hust* kreuzen würde und der Asteroid (bzw. Himmelskörper  ) wird gelöscht, dann ist der entferntere Planet ja auch "gerettet".
Daraus könnte ja der Vorschlag entstehen, dass du verschiedene Modi/Schwierigkeitsgrade machst und auf "Schwer" oder "SImulation" werden halt weniger Asteroiden berechnet, aber dafür bleiben die dann auch die gesate Zeit bestehen (bis außerhalb des Universums). dürfte ja ähnlich rechenaufwendig sein, wenn man für die Gravi etc. nur etwas nähere andere Objekte einbezieht




KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Das ganze habe ich gemacht, weil die Anzahl an Asteroiden, die ich zu Beginn hätte generieren müssen viel zu groß gewesen wäre (~16.000), um das ganze anständig in Echtzeit mit Gravitation zu berechnen.


 Waaaas? 16k Objekte und deren Berechnungen gehen ned? Hast du etwa kein Quad-Xeon-System als Mindestanforderung? 


PS: Ich hab heute inner Firma nun auch diese Massive-Multithreaded-Communication-Pipeline angefangen und das erste ergebnis war ... schon komisch.
Alle Threads haben trotz eigentlich vorhandenen Wartezyklen (gesteuert vom Controllerthread) an die ausgangsgeräte wirres zeug geschickt und falsche Werte der Berechnungen benutzt. Ergebnis: 3 Geräte im Dutten und ein Besuch beim Chef à la "duuu.. mein praktikant hat da was gemacht ... "    

Naja, aber wenn du EINFACHEN und möglichst CHRONOLOGISCHEN, also NICHT-PARALLELEN sachen hilfe brauchst, ikke bin gerne da 
und damit gehts erstmal ab abendessen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. August 2011)

fadade schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster gedanke  ... ich cheater
> Allerdings wenn jetz so ein Asteroid (oder sinds vllt Kometen? Oder doch Meteoriten? xDD ) eine Bahn einschlägt, die später iwwo weiter woanders einen Planeten *hust* kreuzen würde und der Asteroid (bzw. Himmelskörper  ) wird gelöscht, dann ist der entferntere Planet ja auch "gerettet".
> Daraus könnte ja der Vorschlag entstehen, dass du verschiedene Modi/Schwierigkeitsgrade machst und auf "Schwer" oder "SImulation" werden halt weniger Asteroiden berechnet, aber dafür bleiben die dann auch die gesate Zeit bestehen (bis außerhalb des Universums). dürfte ja ähnlich rechenaufwendig sein, wenn man für die Gravi etc. nur etwas nähere andere Objekte einbezieht



Kann auch sein dass es Meteoriten oder Kometen sind, ich nenn sie jetzt einfach mal Objekte^^.
Da hast du Recht, das könnte natürlich sein. Allerdings ist es für den Spieler relativ egal, ob dieses "Objekt" jetzt vor 5 Minuten gespawnt wurde und seitdem die Performance runterzieht, oder ob ich von Zeit zu Zeit einfach zufällig in der Nähe eines (bewohnten)Planeten ein paar Objekte spawne und diese dann mit ner LifeTime sowie dem "nicht zerstören" Flag versehe. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre dass etwa 1/5 der Objekte das Flag erhält und der Rest nicht.. Naja, ich denke ich lass es jetzt erst mal so und schau wie es sich dann später spielerisch verhält.
Lässt sich ja schnell ändern.



fadade schrieb:


> Waaaas? 16k Objekte und deren Berechnungen gehen ned? Hast du etwa kein Quad-Xeon-System als Mindestanforderung?



Von mir aus können da 100 Xeons drin Stecken, das lässt sich relativ schlecht parallelisieren. Das Problem ist, dass ich mit jedem Objekt durch alle Sterne, Monde + Planeten iterieren muss, schaun muss ob sie in Reichweite sind (so ne Art Culling) und dann letztlich noch die Gravitation berechnen muss. Das wären dann bei der Map 14,4 Millionen Berechnungen, die ich mindestens alle 25 Frames ausführen muss, was sich in hässlichen 100ms Lags zeigt. Das ganze lässt sich wie gesagt auch nicht so einfach auf weitere Kerne verteilen, weil z.B. die Sterne von beiden Threads gleichzeitig benötigt werden würden. Da ist meine jetzige Lösung schon deutlich schöner, auch vom "Spielgefühl" her. Aussehen tuts fast gleich und spielerisch wird sich wie gesagt dann zeigen.



fadade schrieb:


> ein Besuch beim Chef à la "duuu.. mein praktikant hat da was gemacht ... "




MfG King


----------



## fadade (31. August 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Von mir aus können da 100 Xeons drin Stecken, das lässt sich relativ schlecht parallelisieren.


hmmm... kommt wohl auf die Art der Rechnungen an, denn bei CUDA und Co. scheinen viele parallele Recheneinheiten ja auch viel Performance zu bieten, aber kp, was denn da genau gerechnet wird^^
Bzw. ..... .. kannst du nicht deine Berechnungen auch noch etwas aufteilen? ich nehme mal an, dass jedes Objekt ja ne instanz einer klasse ist halt (oder so ähnlich ausgedrückt ) und die dann so Variablen, wie Masse, Geschw., HP, und was auch immer haben. Und dann auch sowas wie 2D-Richtungsvektoren und Impuls und so?
Dann könnte man da ja noch ausschau halten nach werten, die unabhängig voneinander sind. also wat weiß ich ... Position ist ja mitm richtungsvektor verbunden, der mit Geschw .... das lässt sich nicht trennen, aber was anderes vllt
z.B. die Physik rechts im Bild wird von dem Thread übernommen, währen links ein anderer macht 
aber da kannste dann ja noch schauen.
Btw .... ich will auchmal spielen 




KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> (so ne Art Culling)


Jajaaa.. Berechnungen sparen wo es nur geht 
Kommt denn der ganze Rechenaufwand für spieleraktionen auch noch in nen Thread? also so betreffend Wirtschaft und so nem Kram?




KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Das wären dann bei der Map 14,4 Millionen Berechnungen, die ich mindestens alle 25 Frames ausführen muss


tz tz tz .. also das hab ja selbst ICH schon in der 5. oder 6. Klasse geschafft!





Jaja ..erste Gehversuche mit Multithreading sind gar nicht mal so leicht finde ich (und dann gleich 18 Stück davon -.-)


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. August 2011)

Das Problem sind ja nicht die Berechnungen/Simulation der Objekte selbst, sondern einfach die Schiere Masse davon. 
Wie gesagt, bei einer Aufteilung müssten beide Threads ja z.B. die "Liste" der Sterne besitzen um die Gravitation zu berechnen. 
Um gleichzeitiges Zugreifen zu verhindern müsste ich entweder direkt vor dem Eintritt in die "Sternen-Schleife" eine Critical Section betreten oder bei jeder einzelnen Iteration.
Im ersten Fall müsste der 2. Thread ewig warten -> Parallelisierung dahin
Im zweiten Fall wäre es zwar noch einigermaßen Parallel, aber ich würde ~80% der Zeit damit verbringen die Sections zu betreten und zu verlassen. 
Damit wäre es in beiden Fällen wahrscheinlich noch langsamer als davor, da mit den Threads natürlich auch noch ein gewisser Overhead mitkommt. 
Generell ist es eigentlich eine schlechte Idee zu versuchen sogar einzelne Objekte in verschiedene Threads zu "reißen". Man sollte lieber Dinge suchen, die sich gut vertragen, wie z.B. Rendering,  größere Berechnungen oder Audio.  
Mit CUDA oder OpenCL könnte man jetzt z.B. Blitzschnell die Umlaufbahnen von 20 Mio Objekten um *1* Stern berechnen. Wenn das mehr werden, muss aber auch die Graka auch erst mal die Daten für den 2. Stern in den Cache bekommen etc. Aber mit GPGPU kenn ich mich eher weniger aus. 

Die gesamte Spiellogik (abgesehen von KI) wird noch in den MainThread (der mit dem Rendering) kommen. Die Kollisionsberechnung kommt in den PhysikThread, das wird so ablaufen: 

Der PhysikThread hat einen Pointer auf ne std::map (Object,Object) und wenn eine Kollision festgestellt wurde, wird dort ein Eintrag erstellt. Anschließend wertet der MainThread diese Map aus und reagiert mit der entsprechenden Spiellogik. 

Im 3. Thread werden dann noch die Partikel simuliert, soweit der Plan. Audio läuft bei mir von allein in nem eigenen Thread, da muss ich mich um nichts kümmern. Und später dann evtl. noch KI und/oder Netzwerk, aber soweit hab ich noch nicht geplant. 

Es wird auch wie gesagt bald so ne Art Universumsdemo geben (noch ohne richtige Spielelemente). Mein Plan für die nächsten Tage sieht so aus: 

heute noch: Code fertig aufräumen
morgen: Kollisionen 
2.9.: Partikelsystem verbessern
3.9.: Partikelsystem integrieren
4.9.: Interaktion für die Demo integrieren

Wird also noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ihr den Fortschritt in Bewegung sehen könnt. 

Lg King


----------



## joffal (1. September 2011)

..... ziemlick kompliziert so ein Spiel (sogar auch "nur" in 2D) zu programmieren 

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, wenn die Grakazwar jedes Frame rendert, die CPU einige Dinge aber nur alle 2 Frames berechnet, bzw. einer großen Objektmenge 2 Frames Zeit gibt da iwwas zu berechnen. Muss man halt nur schauen, dass da wieder nichts durcheinanderkommt ...
Weil ICH könnte damit leben, wenn irgendeine Geschwindigkeit oder Position von asteroiden nur alle 2 Frames geändert wird (also ja alle xyz *Millisekunden*  )


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. September 2011)

Das mache ich ja auch so, aber das Problem bei den Asteroiden oben war einfach, dass es zu viele auf einmal waren. Wenn dann alle 30 FPS plötzlich ein 100ms Lag drin ist, wobei alle anderen Frames nur 2,5ms brauchen, fühlt sich das schon ziemlich hässlich an  
Und 2 Frames Zeit nehmen geht nicht immer, weil ich spätestens vor dem Input warten müsste, da ich dort wieder teilweise auf Objekte zugreifen müsste.
Theoretisch wäre es eigentlich noch relativ einfach das ganze zu programmieren, was ich bis jetzt habe, aber die Optimierungen sind halt teilweise etwas komplizierter, aber da gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## Dannenron (1. September 2011)

King ich sag mal Abo und will aufjeden die demo mit testen ^^
Falls du schon spieltechnisch tipps/ideen willst (alla res,ablauf und co) würde ich mich gerne anbieten ^^ falls du noch keine konkreten vorstellungen hast ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. September 2011)

Wenn ihr Ideen habt, immer her damit, das Spiel kann dadurch ja nur besser werden  
Ich habe noch keine inhaltlichen Dinge festgelegt, die unbedingt rein müssen, im Moment konzentriere ich mich auf die Technik und mach diese fertig, damit ich mich danach voll und ganz dem Inhalt widmen kann. Ihr habt bei Ideen also völlige Freiheit 

Lg King


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. September 2011)

Seit meinem letzten "Update" hat sich einiges getan:

- Kollisionserkennung nun fertig
- Unschärfe Shader hinzugefügt, seine Stärke ändert sich je nach Zoom (für die die es hassen: Er ist abschaltbar zu jeder Zeit )
- Singlethreading hinzugefügt (für ältere PCs, Laptops etc.)
- Im Menü die Optionen "Unschärfe" und "Multithreading" hinzugefügt
- Performance ein kleines Stück verbessert (aber nichts großartiges)

Als nächstes gehe ich jetzt die Partikel an. Außerdem bastel ich grad an ner Art "Light-Shader" (keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll), für Sterne etc. 

Hier ist noch ein Screen der Unschärfe, leider erkennt man sie auf dem Bild nicht soo gut, in Echtzeit siehts etwas besser aus wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah ja: Hintergründe gibts auch mal bald neue, die gefallen mir eigentlich überhaupt nicht.^^ Zu unscharf und zu große Sterne oder was auch immer..

Lg King

Edit: Das Projekt besteht jetzt übrigens aus 2207 Zeilen (+ Engine (~3-4k)), wovon 1002 auf Kosten der Map gehen.


----------



## Dannenron (2. September 2011)

Dann mal mein kleiner Inhaltsbeitrag ^^
Ich würde 3-4 verschiedene Rohstoffe machen.
Titan, Silizium und Iridium (oder sowas) als Rohstoffe die zum Bauen benötigt werden.
Wasserstoff ist so ne sache. Als Treibstoff würde ich ihn nicht wählen evtl als Zusatz Rohstoff für den Raumschiffbau.
Einen eigenen Raumschifftreibstoff zum herstellen würde ich für ein RTG eher ablehnen weil du musst bedenken die Handelsschiffe die automatisch herumfliegen brauchen ihn und deine Flotte braucht ihn. Wird logistisch denke ich eine zugroße Herausforderung mit wachsendem Reich.
Was sich aber in dem ein oder anderem RTG durchgesetzt hat das jedes Raumschiff einen vordefinierten "Tank" hat und es aber noch spezielle Tankerschiffe gibt zb bei offensiven oder größeren Handelsflotten die weite Strecken zurücklegen müssen mitgeschickt werden können und die anderen Schiffe dann mit Treibstoff versorgen.

Da fällt mir nochwas ein ^^
Da du es ja so mit deinen Asteroiden hast ^^
Asteroiden sind ja meist Reich an Metallen. Da wäre noch so die idee das man Bewusst die Laufbahn von Asteroiden verändern kann das diese Als Rohstofflieferanten dienen können. Aber weiß ich nicht inwieweit das machbar sein sollte.
Entweder durch gezielten einschlag auf dem Heimaplaneten durch gezielte Gravitationsänderung (in einem Speziell dafür vorgesehenem Bereich/Gebäude) oder im Späteren Spiel verlauf direkt durch Abbauschiffe.

So das wars jetzt aber erstmal ^^
Falls irgendwelche Fragen sind frag xD


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. September 2011)

Danke, nicht schlecht  
Bei den Rohstoffen hatte ich auch an 3-4 verschiedene gedacht, die zum Bau von Gebäuden und Raumschiffen notwendig sind. 
Das mit den Wasserstoff ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen, dass das wohl doch keine soo gute Idee ist. Wäre ja auch ziemlich ärgerlich wenn mitten im Gefecht der Treibstoff aus geht xD. Was aber möglich wäre, dass man sich für seine Schiffe Upgrades kaufen kann und eins davon wäre eben ein Boost-Geschwindigkeits Upgrade, welches allerdings Wasserstoff benötigt (während dem Flug, nicht die Erforschung). Wenn der Wasserstoff leer ist, würde das Schiff eben nur mit normaler Geschwindigkeit fliegen. Für Handelsschiffe oder auch allgemein für Raumschiffe könnte man ja festlegen, dass die Schiffe, sofern das Upgrade vorhanden ist, sich selbst auftanken, sobald sie irgendwo landen und in der Station genug vorrätiger Wasserstoff ist. Tankerschiffe sowie Tank-Upgrades für einen größeren Tank wären ja dann auch möglich. Die Tankschiffe würden bei Beschuss sicher ne nette Explosion verursachen 

Das mit den Asteroiden ist auch ne gute Idee. Man könnte eine Art Raumstation errichten, von welcher dann automatisch kleine Mini-Schiffchen zu den Asteroiden in der Umgebung fliegen und diese "aufsammeln". Außerdem könnte man ja als Upgrade oder auch als eigenständiges Gebäude ein Gravitationsfeld im All platzieren, das dann die Asteroiden anzieht und sobald sie in dem Feld sind, gefangen hält. Da können sie dann abgeholt werden. 

Dann hab ich noch über "Luxusgüter" oder sowas nachgedacht, eben Stoffe, die aus anderen Hergestellt werden, aber nicht zwingend notwendig sind, sondern, wie im Beispiel oben der Wasserstoff, zusätzlich etwas bringen oder für spezielle Forschung/Upgrades o.ä. notwendig sind. Was hältst du davon? 

Lg King


----------



## Hydroxid (2. September 2011)

Gefällt mir obwohl ich 3-4 Rohstoffe als zuviel empfinde. 2 Rohstoffe wie bei SCII wären cool. Zum Beispiel ein Gas und ein Material bzw. Element.
LG


----------



## Dannenron (2. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Danke, nicht schlecht


Nichts zu danken ^^ man versucht zu helfen wo man(n) kann ^^



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Was aber möglich wäre, dass man sich für seine Schiffe Upgrades kaufen kann und eins davon wäre eben ein Boost-Geschwindigkeits Upgrade, welches allerdings Wasserstoff benötigt (während dem Flug, nicht die Erforschung).


Wäre eine Option und sicher Strategisch interresant wie man sie zb auch einstellen kann.
zb das für HS das automatisch bei erkennen von Feindflotten angeht zb um zu flüchten oder nach dem start vom anfangspunkt. vllt auch das man es sich aussuchen kann.



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Wenn der Wasserstoff leer ist, würde das Schiff eben nur mit normaler Geschwindigkeit fliegen. Für Handelsschiffe oder auch allgemein für Raumschiffe könnte man ja festlegen, dass die Schiffe, sofern das Upgrade vorhanden ist, sich selbst auftanken, sobald sie irgendwo landen und in der Station genug vorrätiger Wasserstoff ist.


Wäre sicher interresant und vorallem eine Lösung das "Problem" in den griff zu bekommen.



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Tankerschiffe sowie Tank-Upgrades für einen größeren Tank wären ja dann auch möglich. Die Tankschiffe würden bei Beschuss sicher ne nette Explosion verursachen


Vorallem kannst du da auch wieder ein wenig mit der Gravitation spielen ^^
Ich würde evtl sogar sagen das die Tankschiffe nur für den Boost zuständig sind. Weil es dann auch realistischer ist. und zum betanken muss die Flotte anhalten (auch aus realismusgründen)



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Das mit den Asteroiden ist auch ne gute Idee. Man könnte eine Art Raumstation errichten, von welcher dann automatisch kleine Mini-Schiffchen zu den Asteroiden in der Umgebung fliegen und diese "aufsammeln". Außerdem könnte man ja als Upgrade oder auch als eigenständiges Gebäude ein Gravitationsfeld im All platzieren, das dann die Asteroiden anzieht und sobald sie in dem Feld sind, gefangen hält. Da können sie dann abgeholt werden.


Ich würde sagen als "Grundform" nur eine Raumstation die die kleinen abbauschiffe rum schickt um die asteroiden in der nähe abzugrasen und dann als eigenständiges gebäude einen Gravitationsgenerator denn man vllt sogar als art waffe einsetzten kann um zb teile feindlicher Flotten zu behindern bzw aufzuhalten (ala Tranktorstrahl)



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch über "Luxusgüter" oder sowas nachgedacht, eben Stoffe, die aus anderen Hergestellt werden, aber nicht zwingend notwendig sind, sondern, wie im Beispiel oben der Wasserstoff, zusätzlich etwas bringen oder für spezielle Forschung/Upgrades o.ä. notwendig sind. Was hältst du davon?


Wasserstoff wäre ja im grunde eine Art Luxusgut. was ich ansich nicht schlecht finde.
Ich würde aber dann nur 2 reine Rohstoffe die du zm bauen brauchst (also Titan und Silicium) und dann vllt noch 2 "Edel/Luxusgüter" die man u.a. für Forschungen braucht.
Wasserstoff halt zum Forschen und für den Boost und zb Platinum als "Statussymbol" oder ein anderer Stoff für spezielle Forschungen.
Genauso würde ich dann aber die Produktion dieser beider Edelgüter etwas teurer gestalten bzw deutlich langsamer machen als die von Tit und Sili.

Dann wärst du wieder bei 4 Rohstoffen
Titan+Silicium als Grundgerüst um den Aufbau deines Heimatplaneten zu gestallten und der Kolonien sowie der Flotte.
Wasserstoff (denn ich erst nach einigem Wachstum erreichbar machen würde) als Edelgut um auch bessere Taktischevorteile und noch stärkere Forschungen zu erlangen.
Umd zum Schluss ein Reines Luxusgut was zb für Forschung oder als Siegziel benutzt werden kann.


Dann auch die Siegziele würde ich entsprechend variabell machen.
Einzigerüberlebender (Galaxy Domination Tour)
-> erklärt sich glaub ich von alleine ^^
Völkerbund (fällt mir kein toller name ein xD)
-> Bündniss mit allen (überlebenden) Völkern
Handelspartner
-> Mit allen (überlebenden) Völkern ein Handelsabkommen wobei man das noch irgendwie verfeinern müsste

Und zu gut erletzt noch ein Freies Spielen mit evtl vereinzelnt mal auftauchenden Priaten oder so ^^

Ich hoffe mein Roman ist nicht zulange *hust*

Greez D


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. September 2011)

Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt, 2 Rohstoffe für den Bau sind genug. Titan und Silicium hören sich da schon mal nicht schlecht an. Und für die oben beschriebenen Dinge Wasserstoff und vllt. Uran o.ä.? Dann wären Atomtechnologien möglich, die aber natürlich nicht zwingend sein müssen. Letztendlich werden wir wohl testen müssen, wie viele Rohstoffe am besten sind, ich denke das Balancing (und die KI, weil ich da eher weniger Erfahrung habe ) wird sowieso das Schwierigste am ganzen Spiel. 
Was haltet ihr von Energie (wie z.B. in C&C)? Sodass z.B. die Gebäude eines Planeten nicht funktionieren, wenn zu wenig Energie da ist. Da könnte man dann später auch mit dem Uran größere Kraftwerke bauen, die eben mehr Energie liefern, als die normalen, aber zum Bau etwas Uran brauchen. 

Was mir auch noch eingefallen ist, damit etwas Abwechslung da ist, wären z.B. 3 verschiedene Völker, einmal die Menschen und dann müsste man sich halt noch 2 ausdenken. Die Völker hätten dann alle verschiedene Stärken was Einheiten betrifft etc. Es wäre auch möglich, dass die 3 Völker andere (Luxus?)Rohstoffe haben, die auf andere Art beschafft werden müssen, wie die der anderen Völker, wobei mir da die Ideen für verschiedene Quellen ausgehen  

Außerdem könnten wir doch "Spezielfähigkeiten" wie die aus C&C oder Schlacht und Mittelerde (die links an der Seite) machen, oder ist das schon zu viel des Guten? 

PS: Das Partikelsystem ist fertig, jetzt wird es noch integriert 

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (3. September 2011)

Klingt alles schon mal gut. Und ja, bitte mehr wie eine Rasse! Es gibt nix was ich in einem Strategiespiel mehr hasse als gegen mein Spiegelbild zu kämpfen, da vergeht mir sofort die lust... Aber bitte kein Viecher alla Zerg oder Tyraniden. Mochte diese rein Biologischen Viecher/Lebende Raumschiffe noch nie 
Um beim Thema zu bleiben, würde ich sagen das es auf jeden Fall Menschen geben sollte. Da würden dann auch Wasserstoff und Uran als Sekundäre Ressourcen gut passen.

Ansonsten kann man sich hier denke ich vlt. ein wenig was abgucken 
Master of Orion
Finde da sind einige verwertbare Sachen bei 

Die Idee mit dem Stromverbrauch finde ich auch gut. Muss da grad an Ogame denken wo es Solarkraftwerke und Satelliten gab die je näher der Planet an der Sonne war, mehr Strom lieferten. Da würde dann auch wieder die Gravitation ins Spiel kommen, wenn die um den Planeten herumkreisen .

Ansonsten fällt mir grad auch nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## Dannenron (4. September 2011)

3 Völker ansich ist ne gute zahl (jenachdem wie groß du das Spiel gestalten will evtl mehr)
Wenn wir grade bei dem Balancing schon sind xD
Du willst ja jeder Rasse Spezielle Vor/Nachteile geben



			
				Rasse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> ausgeglichen mit geringen abweichungen (würde ich evtl die Menschen nehmen)
> Gebäude Kosten Durchschnittlich
> Rohstoff Produktion Durchnittlich
> Raumschiff Kosten Durchnittlich
> ...





			
				Rasse 2 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem Offensive/Agressive Klasse
> Gebäude Kosten etwas über Durchnitt
> Rohstoff Produktion etwas unter Durchnitt
> Raumschiff Kosten über Durchnittlich teuer (ausser die Anfangsschiffe)
> ...





			
				Rasse 3 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem Defensiv/Handel Klasse
> Gebäude Kosten etwas unter Durchnitt
> Rohstoff Produktion stark über Durchnitt
> Raumschiff Kosten Offensivschiffe stark über Durchnitt Civile+Defensiveschiffe stark unter Durchnitt
> ...





			
				Mutiplikator.ca schrieb:
			
		

> leicht 1
> etwas 1,5
> deutlich 2
> stark 3



Ich würde aber nicht für jede Rasse 2 Spezifische Edelgüter machen sonst wird es etwas langweilig wenn jeder eine andere art hat das zu gewinnen.
Wasserstoff für alle (erspart denken und fördert taktischen vorgehen)
Höchstens das "letzte" Edelgut das man nur über sonderziele o.ä. Gewinnen kann.
Bei Menschen fällt mir nix eins xD
Bei der 2. Rassen durch das zerstören von feindlichen einheiten zb das bei einer bestimmten anzahl man das erhält für "besondere leistungen"
Bei der 3. Rassen nach dem Handeln einer bestimmten menge eines Rohstoffes erhält man auch wieder eine bestimmte anzahl eines Rohstoffes oder auch durch das erfolgreiche verteidigen seiner Planeten oder verbündeter.

Aber die sache mit dem Strom gefällt mir noch nicht so 100%ig
Wenn man sag Infrastruktur allg Nahrungsversorgung und Co dann vllt (aber bloß nicht den detalierten ausbau mit eingliedern bitte nit)

Das mit den Spezialfähigkeiten würde ich erstmal weglassen weil das doch denke ich den Ramen (erstmal) sprengt ^^

Ach wenn du Forschungen mit reinnimmst würde ich min 4 Rassen machen ^^ aber ich mach die jetzt erstmal nicht dazu ^^


So und das wars jetzt auch erstmal von mir ^^

Greez D


----------



## Hydroxid (5. September 2011)

So hyperhoch entwickelte Roboter in Menschengestalt kämen gut. So ein bisschen Terranerlike. Mit hyperhochentwickelt mein ich jetzt nicht das sie besser sind aber vom Aussehen vor allem her. Also Gebäude wie bei Anno 2070^^ und die sollen extrem viele "dumme" Soldaten haben wie z.b. Die Klonkrieger.
Dann wären noch so Menschen cool. Bei denen sollen die Gebäude wie bei starwars auf dem Schauplatz MOS eisley sein. 
Usw 
Halt nochmehr Rassen 
Naja des war's
LG


----------



## KingofKingzZ (5. September 2011)

So, jetzt melde ich mich wieder mal  
War gestern und vorgestern leider fast nicht zu Hause, deswegen gibts nicht soo viel neues. 
Heute morgen hab ich den Mapgenerator etwas verbessert und das Partikelsystem integriert. 
Auf jeden Fall haben wir jetzt schon einige gute Ideen, ich denke ich probiere einfach aus, was gut funktioniert und nicht. Ihr dürft dann meine Tester spielen   
Als ich darüber nachgedacht habe, wie ich es am besten mit dem Bauen von Dingen außerhalb des Planeten mache, ist mir noch eingefallen, dass man, wenn man hereinzoomt auf eine kleinere "Karte" springt, welche den Planeten in groß und seine Umgebung zeigt. Dort kann man dann z.B. diese "Asteroidenfänger" oder ähnliches bauen. Denn wenn man es auf der "richtigen" Karte bauen müsste, müsste man auf darauf achten, dass man das Gebäude nicht in die Umlaufbahn eines Mondes o.ä. baut und außerdem würde das Größenverhältnis wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so ganz hinkommen. Es stimmt zwar jetzt schon nicht mehr, aber irgendwann siehts auch einfach kacke aus, wenn eine Raumstation halb so groß wie ein Planet ist 
Jedenfalls könnte man auf dieser "Karte" dann auch die Schlachten um Planeten austragen, wobei ich mir bei den Schlachten sowieso noch nicht wirklich sicher bin, wie ich das mache. 
Sollte man die Schiffe lieber in Flotten zusammenschließen oder die einzelnen Schiffe befehligen können? Wenn Ersteres, dann wäre das mit den "Schlachtkarten" durchaus möglich, wenn 2 feindliche Flotten aufeinander treffen. Bei einzelnen Schiffen habe ich im Moment noch keine so richtige Vorstellung, wie man riesige Flotten am besten kommandieren könnte. Die Planeten etc. bewegen sich ja auch und man will natürlich nicht, dass son Planet mal schnell meine Armee aufräumt, weil der da durch muss. Die Schiffe automatisch aus dem Weg gehen zu lassen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber ich denke das würde eher Chaos verursachen. Was meint ihr zu den Schlachten? 

Hier sind noch 2 Screens, einmal weiter rausgezoomt und einmal mit ein paar Partikeln, die von Asteroiden kommen, die da in den Stern gestürzt sind. (wundert euch nicht über die hässlichen Kanten links und rechts an dem Stern, die Grafik wird noch ausgetauscht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach ja zu dem Bau von Gebäuden allgemein noch: Wie soll man diese zu Gesicht bekommen? Per "Liste" und Beispielbild, was auf dem Planeten gebaut wurde bzw. baubar ist? Oder per "Karte" der Planetenoberfläche, wo man dann RTS mäßig seine Gebäude eben platziert? Ich bin mir dann nur noch nicht sicher, was genau der Sinn der Planetenoberflächen-Variante wäre. Weil jedes mal für den Bau eines Gebäudes rein zoomen könnte auf Dauer auch nerven und spielerisch würde da ja sonst eigentlich nichts abgehen (Die Schlachten finden ja im Weltall statt, sonst wird das ganze einfach zu groß finde ich (auch für mich zum programmieren, da bin ich dann in 10 Jahren noch dran ). Also, wie stellt ihr euch das ganze vor? 



Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (5. September 2011)

Immer dieses verdammte Real-Life, man kommt auch zu nichts .
Du hast recht, dem Maßstab wird das bestimmt nicht gerecht, wenn man Raumstationen so im Weltall platzieren muss. 
Ich würde sagen wenn man einen Planten auswählt, bekommt man einfach ein "Baumenü" mit einer Liste mit baubaren Gebäude angezeigt. Das wäre zumindest die einfachste Lösung. Einen ausgebauten Planeten kann man ja so visualisieren das im laufe der zeit, viele winzige kleine Raumschiffe und ein paar ein wenig größere Raumstationen um den Planeten herumfliegen. Und vlt. kann ein voll ausgebauter Planet dann ja ein wenig Coruscant aus Star-Wars ähneln .

Und ich wäre für Flotten. Finde das immer ein wenig dämlich wenn man ein riesen Weltraum Imperium spielt, und dann nur mit einer handvoll Schiffe in die Schlacht zieht . Hmm zu den Schalchten selber habe ich aber leide auch keine Ideen momentan.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. September 2011)

So, habe gestern mal ein bisschen was für die Grafik getan und meinen Light-Shader vollendet  
Dabei hab ich mich etwas von Mass Effect inspirieren lassen  
Hier z.B. so ein Screen aus ME, ich meine den breiten Lichtstreifen da. Ich dachte das könnte ich auch schön für meine Sterne oder auch in kleiner Version für Explosionen benutzen. Wers nicht mag, wird es selbstverständlich (wie alles andere wie Unschärfe etc. auch) im Menü abschalten können. 
Das ganze ist in verschiedensten Farben und Formen (Breite, Höhe) möglich. Wer den Shader für eigene Projekte oder sowas haben will, einfach melden  
Das alles muss ich jetzt nur noch ins Spiel integrieren, denn auf den Screens ist nur ein Hintergrund des Spiels abgebildet, zum Test wies aussieht. 

So, hier die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Dannenron (6. September 2011)

Das was ich jetzt wieder mal vorschlage ist vllt umständlich aber sicher interresant ^^
Du hast zum einen "Die Flotte" die du im Weltall bewegst. Würde ich je nach größe das angezeigte Schiff anpassen so das man etwa weiß ahh das is meine Off Flotte das is meine Handels Flott und das meine Scouts.
Die einzelnen Flotten würde ich auch benennbar machen (aber nur für den Spieler anzeigbar) das man über ne Quick auswahl immer gleich die Richtige Flotte findet.
So und nun zu den Schlachten ^^

Ich glaube auch das die einzelbewegung Jedes schiffes zu aufwendig ist vorallem wenn du einen Verband mit über 100 Schiffen zb hast.
Deswegen die Tendenz zu kleineren "Gruppen" wärend der Schlacht.
Ich würde sagen man kann sich seine Gruppen bereits beim bauen entsprechend zusammenstellen (das verhindert das Zeitverlieren wärend/vor Kämpfen) das dann vllt auch ausserhalb vom Spiel schon.
Desweiteren würde ich auch die einzelnen Gruppen verschieden einstellbar machen.
Wenn du zb ein kleine Kampfgeschwader bei deinen Handelsschiffen hast sollen die ja nicht unbedingt bis zum tot gegen den feindkämpfen sondern ihn nur solange aufhalten bis die Handelschiffe geflüchtet sind.
Genauso in Kämpfen das bevorzugte Ziel der einzelnen Gruppen.
Das Bomber zb erst Großkampfschiffe angreifen und dann sich weiter nach untern "arbeiten" oder erst die schwächsten Schiffe oder die stärksten Schiffe zerstören.
Das ganze natürlich auch bei den Großen Schiffen.
Erst die Bomber zerstören oder doch lieber des feindes Flagschiff vernichten.

Und nun noch zum Bauen ^^
Also Planetar würde ich definitiv nur eine Bauleiste wie zb bei CnC AR2 machen und das wird dann immer weiter in der Stufe steigen (Also die Gebäude).
Vllt die Planeten dann auch in einzelne Bereiche unterteilen (Resförderung, Stromversorgung, usw)
Und Diese dann jenach ausbaustufe Grafisch "anpassen".
Das einzige was du dir dann noch überlegen musst willst du Asteroidengürtel auch bebaubar machen ^^
Ich weiß das is jetzt gemein aber wenn wir/du Asteroiden auch als Rohstofflieferanten nutzten sind Asteroidengürtel wahrscheinlich eins der umstrittensten gebiete ^^
Und Vorallem ^^ man will das gesteins ja nicht erst "heim" karren und dort erst mit der Rohstoffgewinnung anfangen (auch wenn es eine notlösung wäre).

Das wars dann glaube ich auch erstmal wieder von mir ^^

Greez D


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. September 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das die einzelbewegung Jedes schiffes zu aufwendig ist vorallem wenn du einen Verband mit über 100 Schiffen zb hast.
> Deswegen die Tendenz zu kleineren "Gruppen" wärend der Schlacht.
> Ich würde sagen man kann sich seine Gruppen bereits beim bauen entsprechend zusammenstellen (das verhindert das Zeitverlieren wärend/vor Kämpfen) das dann vllt auch ausserhalb vom Spiel schon.



Das mit den Gruppen und der Automatisierbarkeit ist keine schlechte Idee, wird auf jeden Fall optional eingebaut, heißt also dass man die Schiffe nicht zwingend in Gruppen haben muss, besonders am Anfang will man evtl. eher die paar Schiffchen selbst steuern und Taktiken o.ä. ausprobieren, aber später kann das sicher eine große Hilfe werden. 



> Desweiteren würde ich auch die einzelnen Gruppen verschieden einstellbar machen.
> Wenn du zb ein kleine Kampfgeschwader bei deinen Handelsschiffen hast sollen die ja nicht unbedingt bis zum tot gegen den feindkämpfen sondern ihn nur solange aufhalten bis die Handelschiffe geflüchtet sind.



Wäre das Spiel rundenbasiert, wäre das durchaus möglich, aber da es ja alles Echtzeit ist, wäre es relativ schwierig das umzusetzen, denn nach dem Kampf könnte der Feind ja einfach nochmal kurz hinterher fliegen und nochmal angreifen (wenn der Feind schneller ist). Außerdem denke ich, dass ich das restliche Spiel während Schlachten pausiere, denn es wäre irgendwie ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn man während einer etwas längeren Schlacht mehrere Planeten verloren hat oder Schlachten verpasst hat etc. 
Allerdings könnte man bei den Schiffen in der Schlacht auf "Fliehen" drücken und anhand ihrer Geschwindigkeit werden sie dann eben nach der Schlacht etwas weiter entfernt sein. Wenn der Feind schnell genug ist kann er sie dann zwar immer noch einholen, aber ich denke so ist es am besten. 



> Das einzige was du dir dann noch überlegen musst willst du Asteroidengürtel auch bebaubar machen ^^
> Ich weiß das is jetzt gemein aber wenn wir/du Asteroiden auch als Rohstofflieferanten nutzten sind Asteroidengürtel wahrscheinlich eins der umstrittensten gebiete ^^
> Und Vorallem ^^ man will das gesteins ja nicht erst "heim" karren und dort erst mit der Rohstoffgewinnung anfangen (auch wenn es eine notlösung wäre).



Ich überlege gerade ob ich um manche Sonnensysteme solche Asteroidengürtel anlege. Allerdings werden die dann ohne Gravitation sein, da 1. wieder das Performance Problem da sein wird und 2. sind bei mir die ganzen Abstände natürlich nicht so wie in der Natur, deshalb würde der Gürtel ziemlich schnell in die Sonne fallen 
Dann würde ich die "normalen" Asteroiden nur noch vom Gürtel aus spawnen, ich glaube das ist auch realistischer so, denn ich denke, dass im Universum zwischen den Sonnensystem nicht soo viel ist^^ Muss ich mal nachlesen. Als Rohstoffquelle wären dann aber lediglich diese Gürtel und nicht mehr die frei herumfliegenden. Diese wären dann nur für eventuelle Kollisionen mit Planeten und für die Optik  
In den Gürteln müsste man aber jeweils feste Punkte für solche Raumstationen zur Rohstoffförderung machen, denn sonst pflastert da einer den ganzen Gürtel zu und hat endlos viele Rohstoffe 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. September 2011)

Ich habe den Shader jetzt ins Spiel integriert sowie die Partikeleffekte und die Kollisionserkennung nochmal verbessert. 
Morgen muss ich dann mal wieder aufräumen und meine ToDo Liste abarbeiten, dann gehts in auch schon in Richtung Universums-Demo und erste Elemente die nicht zum Universum oder zur Grafik gehören  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Psycho1996 (6. September 2011)

Respekt... Das Projekt hört sich verdammt gut an... Freue mich schon auf die Demo 

Hört sich für mich erstmal so an wie OGame sowie es sein soll (Also nicht einfach die Schlachten berechnet sonder mit etwas mehr Taktik als nur Allianz Kamps System mit sich selbst )


----------



## NCphalon (6. September 2011)

Hab nochwas für rohstoffe, vllt könnte man etwas exotischere Stoffe nehmen, da das Spiel ja in ner höher entwickelten Zeit spielt. Wie wärs z.B. mit Tritium als "Grundenergierohstoff" und Helium-3 als effizienterer Rohstoff, der bei gleichem Platzverbrauch mehr Energie liefert. Uran als "Luxusrohstoff" ist mMn unnötig, da es gegenüber Tritium und He-3 energetisch gesehn ineffizienter und um einiges schwerer is. 

Ein weiterer Ansatz wäre was ähnliches wie in Civilization, wo man bestimmte Gebäude/Einheiten nur bauen kann, wenn man die Kontrolle über "taktische Ressourcen" hat, die zum Bau erforderlich sind. Das erhöht zwar die Komplexität etwas aber damit hebt es sich z.B. von Star Ruler ab. (Wenn du es net kennst solltest du es dir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, das kommt deinen Ideen relativ nahe)


----------



## KingofKingzZ (7. September 2011)

Lade mir gerade die Demo von Star Ruler mal in Steam  
Die Rohstoffvorschläge sind nicht schlecht, ich überlege gerade ob ich nicht einfach einen 2. Spielmodus einbaue, der etwas langsamer ist, allerdings mehr Komplexität durch mehr Rohstoffe und deren Weiterverarbeitung erhält. Also praktisch mit größerem Schwerpunkt auf Wirtschaft. Ach ich denke ich probiere einfach aus, was besser klappt 

Lg


----------



## Dannenron (7. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Das mit den Gruppen und der Automatisierbarkeit ist keine schlechte Idee, wird auf jeden Fall optional eingebaut, heißt also dass man die Schiffe nicht zwingend in Gruppen haben muss, besonders am Anfang will man evtl. eher die paar Schiffchen selbst steuern und Taktiken o.ä. ausprobieren, aber später kann das sicher eine große Hilfe werden.


Ja du kannst a verschieden Große Gruppen machen ^^
auch mit einzelnen schiffe (als Scouts zb) Nur das man diese halt erstellen kann ^^




KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Wäre das Spiel rundenbasiert, wäre das durchaus möglich, aber da es ja alles Echtzeit ist, wäre es relativ schwierig das umzusetzen, denn nach dem Kampf könnte der Feind ja einfach nochmal kurz hinterher fliegen und nochmal angreifen (wenn der Feind schneller ist). Außerdem denke ich, dass ich das restliche Spiel während Schlachten pausiere, denn es wäre irgendwie ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn man während einer etwas längeren Schlacht mehrere Planeten verloren hat oder Schlachten verpasst hat etc.
> Allerdings könnte man bei den Schiffen in der Schlacht auf "Fliehen" drücken und anhand ihrer Geschwindigkeit werden sie dann eben nach der Schlacht etwas weiter entfernt sein. Wenn der Feind schnell genug ist kann er sie dann zwar immer noch einholen, aber ich denke so ist es am besten.


Das mit dem Pausieren wird denke ich spätestens dann Problematisch wenn du einen Lan modus dazu machst.
Sobald mehr als 2 Humane Spieler drin sind muss einer immer warten wenn ein gefecht kommt was ich persönlich eher schlecht finde sehr schlecht.
Ich würde es mit den zwei ebenen machen. das du beim reinzoomen die Gruppen Selbst kontrolieren kannst und wenn du auf der "übersichtskarte" bist ihnen nur "verhaltens arten" zuweisen kannst.


KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich um manche Sonnensysteme solche Asteroidengürtel anlege. Allerdings werden die dann ohne Gravitation sein, da 1. wieder das Performance Problem da sein wird und 2. sind bei mir die ganzen Abstände natürlich nicht so wie in der Natur, deshalb würde der Gürtel ziemlich schnell in die Sonne fallen
> Dann würde ich die "normalen" Asteroiden nur noch vom Gürtel aus spawnen, ich glaube das ist auch realistischer so, denn ich denke, dass im Universum zwischen den Sonnensystem nicht soo viel ist^^ Muss ich mal nachlesen. Als Rohstoffquelle wären dann aber lediglich diese Gürtel und nicht mehr die frei herumfliegenden. Diese wären dann nur für eventuelle Kollisionen mit Planeten und für die Optik
> In den Gürteln müsste man aber jeweils feste Punkte für solche Raumstationen zur Rohstoffförderung machen, denn sonst pflastert da einer den ganzen Gürtel zu und hat endlos viele Rohstoffe
> 
> Lg



Ach das kannste recht einfach umgehen ^^ steigende Kosten nach jeder Raumstation 
Am anfang nur um0,1 oder 0,25 und dann später immer schön verdoppeln ^^ dann geht das gaaaanz schnell das er die nicht zu plastert ^^ Oder statt fester Punkte eine maximale anzahl die davon aubbauen können aber das mit den festen Punkten gefällt mir eigtl besser ^^

@*NCphalon
* Wie Die Res heißen ist ja im Grunde egal ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. September 2011)

So, seit dem letzten Post hab ich folgende Dinge hinzugefügt/verbessert:

- stufenloses Zoomen  
- Message System um dem Spieler wichtige Ereignisse o.ä. anzuzeigen
- Ingame Menü
- Performance deutlich verbessert 
- ein paar kleinere Bugfixes
- Menü um ein paar Einstellungen erweitert
- Partikel sehen nochmal ein bisschen besser aus (finde ich )

Leider habe ich im Moment noch 2 (größere) Grafikbugs im Zusammenhang mit den Shadern für Bloom und der "Beleuchtung". Beim Bloom passiert es anscheinend relativ selten (bis jetzt 1 System), dass der ganze Bildschirm weiß wird, abgesehen von den Objekten, die leuchten sollen. Dieser Bug könnte schon behoben sein, ich muss aber noch auf meine "Testperson" mit dem System warten um Sicherheit zu haben . Der 2. Bug mit dem Light Shader ist allerdings etwas seltsamer. Er tritt bis jetzt nur bei einem Laptop mit HD3650m auf. Da muss ich später bei der Demo mal testen ob das sonst noch wo auftritt, denn die vorausgehenden Berechnungen sind 100%ig korrekt, nur die Graka will nicht -.- Evtl. sollte ich da auch mal die Treiber updaten, die sind schon uralt, aber das ist bei dem Teil immer so ne Sache  

Jetzt überarbeite ich den Map Generator noch ein klein wenig, füge die Asteroidengürtel ein und bau noch ein paar Sachen für die Demo ein, damit es nicht sooo langweilig ist. Joa und dann dürft ihr alle mal den bisherigen Stand testen. Der Focus liegt dabei aber eher auf Performance, Grafik und Technik(bugs), also erwartet keine spielerischen Elemente, in die Richtung hab ich noch nicht viel gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Dannenron (8. September 2011)

Weißt du schon wie groß die Demo sein wird ?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. September 2011)

Meinst du jetzt "spielerisch" oder auf der Platte? 
Im Moment verbrauche ich ca. 8MB Festplattenspeicher und ca. 160MB Ram. 

So gesehen ist es ja auch keine richtige Demo, mehr ein Test wie es bis jetzt läuft. Später wenn die spielerischen Dinge drin sind wird sicher noch ein paar mal was zum testen geben.

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (8. September 2011)

Wie siehts eigtl. mit DRM aus . *scnr*
Nur aus Interesse. Gibts schon sowas wie Hardwareanforderungen?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. September 2011)

Da das Projekt im Moment nur ein Hobbyprojekt ist, gibt es natürlich kein DRM oder Kopierschutz. Ist mir völlig egal wer was damit macht, solange er nicht behauptet er hats gemacht  
Joa also Mindestanforderungen wären so ungefähr: 
- Singlecore CPU mit ~2.5 GHz (Pro Takt Leistung sollte etwa einem Core2Duo entsprechen) 
- GPU: HD3600 Serie oder eine entsprechende Nvidia 
- RAM: ~500 MB  (lässt sich im Moment noch schwer abschätzen) + Windows (1-2GB) 
- Festplatte: 50-100MB (hier ebenfalls noch schlecht abschätzbar)

Empfohlen (höchste Einstellungen): 
- Dualcore mit 2GHz selber Klasse wie oben  
- GPU sollte eine HD3800 eigentlich reichen, evtl. etwas mehr
- für RAM und Festplatte gilt das selbe wie oben

Bei der CPU hab ich noch ein bisschen mehr drauf gehauen, da ich noch nicht genau weiß wie viel Leistung die Spiellogik verschlingen wird. Das Ganze lässt sich im Moment wie gesagt noch nicht so richtig abschätzen, da eigentlich noch keine richtigen Spielelemente drin sind. 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

So, die Asteroidengürtel sind jetzt soweit erstmal fertig. Als nächstes füge ich mal neue Grafiken für Sterne und Planeten ein, denn bislang waren es ja immer die selben 5 Grafiken (mit Asteroiden) auf allen Screenshots und langsam wirds langweilig 

Einmal mit und ohne DoF (was meiner Meinung nach noch ein bisschen zuu stark ist): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Dannenron (9. September 2011)

@King
bei der größe gings mir bloß darum ob ich die dann auch zh mir runter laden kann ^^
weil krüppel dsl ich haben ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

Joa wie gesagt im Moment etwa 8MB, mit den ganzen neuen Texturen dann evtl. etwas mehr, aber sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Da das Projekt im Moment nur ein Hobbyprojekt ist, gibt es natürlich kein DRM oder Kopierschutz. Ist mir völlig egal wer was damit macht, solange er nicht behauptet er hats gemacht
> ...




 Ich fänds super wenn du das ganze Open Source veröffentlichen würdest...
Creative Commons — Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 3.0 Germany — CC BY-NC-SA 3.0

Unter CC Lizenz oder so... Mich würde der Quellcode brennend interessieren... Bin zwar Erst am Anfang von C++ (Werde noch ne weile brauchen um es wirklich drauf zu haben) und kann etwas VB.NET (Sondermüll mmn) aber Code lesen und verstehen kann ich schon relativ gut (In fast allen Sprachen)...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

Die Grafiken, die ich bis jetzt habe sind jetzt alle drin  
Insgesamt bis jetzt 38 verschiedene Planeten, aber nur 2 Sonnen..
Bei den Planeten hatte ich Glück, denn ich hab ne sehr ergiebige Quelle gefunden  
Muss jetzt noch ein paar kleinere Sachen machen, dann gibts heute Abend oder Morgen irgendwann den ersten Test  

@Psycho1996: Joa ich denke wenns fertig ist, geb ich es Open Source raus. Kann dir aber auch jetzt schon ein paar Stellen zeigen. Was würde dich denn interessieren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## joffal (9. September 2011)

wohooo der erste Test 
man veranlasse die ganze Community gespannt zu sein 

darf ich ne pre-alpha testen? xD


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> ...
> @Psycho1996: Joa ich denke wenns fertig ist, geb ich es Open Source raus. Kann dir aber auch jetzt schon ein paar Stellen zeigen. Was würde dich denn interessieren?
> ...



So ziemlich alles  Aber hauptsächlich der Physik-Bereich und der Grafik (Engine)-Bereich 



joffal schrieb:


> wohooo der erste Test
> man veranlasse die ganze Community gespannt zu sein
> 
> darf ich ne pre-alpha testen? xD


 
Also ich bin gespannt wie nochwas  Hab den Thread ne ganze weile Stumm mitverfolgt


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

Soo, ich bin jetzt fertig, nun dürft ihr testen  
Erwartet allerdings nicht zu viel, es ist wie gesagt nichts spielerisches drin. 
Wenn ihr einen Bug findet, bitte bescheid geben, bei Grafikbugs wenn möglich mit Screenshot. Ihr können einen Screenshot machen, indem ihr TAB drückt. Dieser wird dann als PNG-File im Ordner Screenshots gespeichert. Ansonsten ist konstruktive Kritik natürlich gern gesehen 
Wenn ihr auf "NewGame" drückt, kann es (je nach Prozessorgeschwindigkeit) ein wenig dauern, da die Map generiert wird und Texturen geladen werden. 
Falls ihr linke Maustaste gedrückt habt, werden Asteroiden an der aktuellen Mausposition gespawnt. So is wenigstens ein bisschen Interaktion in der "Technik-Demo", auch wenns nichts großartiges ist 
Eine FPS Anzeige befindet sich links oben. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir die FPS ohne VSync mitteilen könntet und evtl. noch welcher Prozessor/Grafikkarte und Settings 

Weitere Anmerkungen/To Do: 
- Ladescreen einbauen, um die Wartezeit bei "NewGame" zu überbrücken 
- Mapgenerator erweitern -> schwarze Löcher, "Nebel", Doppelsternsysteme etc. 
- Im Moment sieht die Map überall (bis auf die Grafiken) ziemlich "gleich" aus -> mehr Zufall/Abwechslung. Vorschläge was hier noch hinzugefügt werden könnte sind gern gesehen 
- Hintergründe neu machen 
- verschiedene Shader (Hitze-Wellen, Lichtkrümmung(schwarze Löcher), Radial Blur bei großen Explosionen)
- Im Menü einige Dinge hinzufügen, wie z.B. Partikelqualität(anzahl), Zoomgeschwindigkeit etc. 
- Bei den Sternen evtl. Ausbrüche mit Partikeln machen 
- ein paar LOD/Performance Sachen

Grundlegende Steuerung: 
- Pfeiltasten: Bewegung der Kamera nach links,rechts,oben und unten 
- Mausrad und +/- Tasten: Zoomen 
- linke Maustaste: Asteroiden spawnen 
- Esc: Menü 
- TAB: Screenshot 

Aufgrund der Texturen, die ich heute mittag noch eingefügt habe, ist die Größe allerdings auf 21 MB angewachsen..
Leider kann ich die Zip nicht hier hochladen, da 20MB zu viel ist   
Ich habe sie daher in meiner Dropbox hochgeladen. Ihr könnt sie unter diesem Link downloaden.
Wer DropBox nicht kennt: Dropbox - Simplify your life. Wirklich ein Klasse Tool, man kann Dateien ganz einfach in seiner DropBox ablegen und hat sie überall verfügbar. Dateien im "Public-Ordner" können auch über einen Link öffentlich gemacht werden (so wie dieser hier ). 

*Wichtig:* Falls ihr einen Fehler ala "MSVCR100.dll fehlt" o.ä. bekommt, müsst ihr noch das Microsoft Visual C++ Redist installieren (Ja auch die x86 bzw. 32 Bit Version wenn ihr ein 64Bit OS habt). Das wird bei kommerziellen Spielen ebenfalls verwendet, allerdings meistens ältere Versionen von 2005 oder 2008, da die Projekte begonnen wurden, bevor die 2010er Version rauskam. Deshalb ist es bei euch wahrscheinlich noch nicht installiert.

Lg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 

@Psycho 1996:

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was ich zeigen soll, denn ich kann hier jetzt natürlich keine 1000 Zeilen posten , aber hier jetzt z.B. mal die Berechnung der Gravitationskraft, die von den Planeten auf die Asteroiden wirken (hab noch ein paar Kommentare hinzugefügt): 

```
// Kollision testen (kein genauerer Test, da die Asteroiden sehr klein sind und daher ein "Punkt im Kreis"-Test bereits ausreicht
// wenn sie nicht kollidiert sind
if (!bmd::math::PointInCircle(OPos,(*iPlanet)->GetPosition(),(*iPlanet)->GetRadius())) 
{
        // Gravitationskraft berechnen
        // Distanz zum Planeten berechnen
        float Dist = bmd::math::GetDistance(OPos,(*iPlanet)->GetPosition());
        
        // "Stärke" der Kraft berechnen (Anmerkung: Die Gravitationskonstante hat einige Nullen weniger, da es sich sonst bei meinen Maßstäben kaum bemerkbar machen würde)
        float Strenght = -0.0000667384f * ((OMass*(*iPlanet)->GetMass())/(Dist*Dist));
	
        // Richtung der Kraft berechnen...
        Temp = OPos - (*iPlanet)->GetPosition();
	bmd::math::Normalize (Temp);
	
        // und mit der Stärke multiplizieren
        Temp *= Strenght;
        
        // Die berechnete Kraft zu den restlichen Kräften, die auf den Asteroiden wirken addieren
	Force += Temp;
}
// Wenn sie kollidiert sind
else
{       
        // Collided = true bewirkt, dass für diesen Asteroiden die Gravitation auf alle anderen Objekte nicht mehr berechnet werden muss
	Collided = true;
        
        // Neues Kollisionsobjekt erstellen. Wird dann später vom Mainthread mit der entsprechenden Spiellogik ausgewertet
	Collisions->push_back (new Collision (A_P,(*iObject),NULL,(*iPlanet)));
        
        // Aktuelle Schleife verlassen, damit die ganzen Berechnungen für die Restlichen Planeten nicht mehr ausgeführt werden müssen 
	break;
}
```

Das ganze ist "etwas" zusammengefrickelt, weil der Teil aus dem Physik Thread stammt und das Multithreaded auch noch funktionieren muss (Zugriff auf Objekte etc.)


----------



## Pagz (9. September 2011)

Werde ich morgen auf jeden Fall testen
Sind/Werden die Planeten eigentlich begehbar sein?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

@Pagz: Wie würdest du dir das Begehen von Planeten vorstellen? Das Spiel ist ja wie gesagt in 2D, da könnte ich höchstens eine, dem Planeten entsprechende, 2D Map mit den gebauten Gebäuden etc. basteln. Aber spielerischen Nutzen würde das meiner Meinung nach eher weniger haben..


----------



## joffal (9. September 2011)

boah .... *freufreufreu* 
werd gleich mal testen^^

PS: ist der auszug *zufällig *aus der klasse "asteroid" ? weil iwwi wurden so sachen wie force und temp gar nicht deklariert


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. September 2011)

Ich bekomme beim ausführen nen MSVCR100.dll Fehler... Ist nicht auf dem Rechner vorhanden... Wenn ich mir die DLL ziehe fehlt der Prozedureinsprung "_invalid_parameter_noinfo_noreturn"...

Kannst mir mal deine MSVCR100.dll schicken? Wenn es danach nicht besser wird schicke ich dir mal meine Systeminfos (Vom Notebook, Dektop teste ich morgen^^)... Vielleicht ein Bug im zusammenspiel mit meiner HW...



joffal schrieb:


> boah .... *freufreufreu*
> werd gleich mal testen^^
> 
> PS:  ist der auszug *zufällig *aus der klasse "asteroid" ? weil iwwi  wurden so sachen wie force und temp gar nicht deklariert


 

Ismir grad auch aufgefallen, bin aber beim Durchlesen davon ausgegangen das das keine Ganze Klasse ist und die Massendeklarationen irgendwo davor sind^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

Ohh das hab ich ja ganz vergessen 
Ihr müsst alle noch das Microsoft c++ 2010 Redist runterladen, falls dieser Fehler auftritt. 
Sowas wird auch bei allen großen kommerziellen Spielen installiert, allerdings im Moment meistens noch die Version von 2008 oder 2005, weil die noch mit den älteren Versionen arbeiten (Vermutlich weil die Projekte vor 2010 begonnen wurden). 

@ joffal

Der Code kommt teilweise von der Asteroiden Klasse, allerdings werden die von dir genannten Variablen (2D float Vectoren) im Thread deklariert. Die Deklarationen sind da nur nicht drauf, weil das ein gutes Stück weiter oben war und ich das nicht mitkopiert habe


----------



## Lemiewings (9. September 2011)

So vorweg mein System:
Phenom 2 X4 965 @ 3,4 GHZ
GTX460 1GB  @ Leicht übertaktet ^^
Hatte alles an außer vsync.

Nach klick auf New Game, dauert es zwischen 2-10 Sekunden bis er fertig geladen hat.
Komplett leerer Raum ganz herangezoomt ~770 fps
Komplett herausgezoomt mit sechs sichtbaren Sternen ~290 fps
Komplett an eine sonne herangezoomt ~720 fps
An ein "Sonnensystem" mit einer Sonne und sechs Himmelskörpern gezoomt ~585 fps

Und noch zwei Bilder. Frames sind da bis auf 18 gesunken für einen kurzen Moment. Sah dafür aber noch erstaunlich flüssig aus.

Einziges Problem. Das Spiel stürzt reproduzierbar ab, nachdem ich auf New Game klicke wenn bereits eine Map geladen ist.
Ansonsten läuft alles wunderbar, weiter so .


Edit: Wo ich jetzt nochmal getestet habe musste ich nach einem Klick auf New Game, erst noch nen Links klick machen damit ich ins spiel kam. Ansonsten "lädt" er noch ewig weiter.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (9. September 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Frames sind da bis auf 18 gesunken für einen kurzen Moment. Sah dafür aber noch erstaunlich flüssig aus.
> 
> Einziges Problem. Das Spiel stürzt reproduzierbar ab, nachdem ich auf New Game klicke wenn bereits eine Map geladen ist.


 
Dass die FPS so niedrig waren, liegt an den vielen Partikeln, die in diesem Moment gespawnt werden, da gerade dann eine Menge Asteroiden einschlagen. Im richtigen Spiel werden wohl kaum so viele Partikel (die man wegen dem grellen weiß der Sonne in dem Moment gar nicht mal alle richtig sieht) auf einmal gespawnt werden. Außerdem ist das Rendering der Partikel noch nicht vollständig optimiert, ein klein bisschen werd ich da noch rausholen können 

Den Bug habe ich bei mir auch, dürfte relativ einfach zu finden sein, fixe ich aber erst morgen, jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr dazu^^

Dein System ist fast das selbe wie meins, außer die Graka ist bei mir ne übertaktete GTX 470. In "vollen" Szenen habe ich noch ~330-350 FPS.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. September 2011)

Morgen schick ich dir mal den Planeten mit transparenz...


----------



## Lan_Party (9. September 2011)

Wieso komme ich erst jetzt auf diesen Thread!!!? 
Hört sich sehr interessant an! Werde mir das Spiel demnächst mal Dln ich hoffe meine Gtx570 packt das.  
Dieses Projekt muss sofort auf die Main!


----------



## Lemiewings (9. September 2011)

War auch keine Kritik sondern nur ne Anmerkung. Das viele Partikel viel Leistung brauchen ist mir auch bewusst .

Und als Verbesserungen wär mir noch folgendes eingefallen.
Unterschiedlich große Sonnen.
Große Sonnen haben mehr Planeten als kleine.

Planeten haben eine Tag und Nacht Seite. Also die Sonnen abgewendete Seite sollte dunkel sein.

Was auch noch wirklich cool aussehen würde. Das kleine Planeten im Schatten von großen verschwinden. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine .


----------



## Rk_61 (10. September 2011)

Hey, ich habe gerade auch die Demo getestet, sieht eig sehr nett aus 

Mein System:  Q8200@ 2,33ghz
                    Gt 320
                    6gb ddr 3 ram

Rausgezoomt hatte ich bei einem leeren Raum ca. 180 Fps
Vollständig reingezoomt hatte ich 200 fps
Rausgezoomt mit vielen Planeten hatte ich 39-52 fps je nach sichtbaren Planeten

Läuft eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man bedenkt dass mein System nicht so stark ist und sieht eig sehr nett aus .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (10. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dieses Projekt muss sofort auf die Main!


Das wär was, aber ich denke dafür müsste es schon noch etwas größer/spektakulärer sein als jetzt 



Lemiewings schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich große Sonnen.
> Große Sonnen haben mehr Planeten als kleine.



Beides in Arbeit 



> Planeten haben eine Tag und Nacht Seite. Also die Sonnen abgewendete Seite sollte dunkel sein.



Ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Da die Tag/Nacht Seiten aber schon in den Grafiken drin sind, werde ich die Planeten einfach immer so drehen, dass sie mit der Tag Seite zur Sonne zeigen. Es schaut sich sowieso niemand die Eigenrotation der Planeten 5 min lang im Detail an  



> Was auch noch wirklich cool aussehen würde. Das kleine Planeten im Schatten von großen verschwinden. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine .


Auch das ist mir schon durch den Kopf gegangen, ich weiß bisher nur noch nicht wie ich es umsetzen kann. Aber ich bastel da mal an nem Shader und schau dann obs tauglich ist  



Rk_61 schrieb:


> Rausgezoomt hatte ich bei einem leeren Raum ca. 180 Fps
> Vollständig reingezoomt hatte ich 200 fps
> Rausgezoomt mit vielen Planeten hatte ich 39-52 fps je nach sichtbaren Planeten
> 
> Läuft eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man bedenkt dass mein System nicht so stark ist und sieht eig sehr nett aus .



Joa die Performance passt zu deinem System, ich nehme an auf maximalen Settings? 

Lg


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

@ KingofKingzZ Es ist jetzt schon extrem Spektakulär!


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> @Pagz: Wie würdest du dir das Begehen von Planeten vorstellen? Das Spiel ist ja wie gesagt in 2D, da könnte ich höchstens eine, dem Planeten entsprechende, 2D Map mit den gebauten Gebäuden etc. basteln. Aber spielerischen Nutzen würde das meiner Meinung nach eher weniger haben..


 Mh stimmt, das könnte schwierig werden. Höchstens könnte man es so machen, dass man gefragt wird, ob man den Planeten betreten will, sobald man in seine Nähe kommt, wodurch sich dann eine neue Map läd, die eben der Planet ist.
Ich hoffe du verstehst, wie ich es meine


----------



## KingofKingzZ (10. September 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ KingofKingzZ Es ist jetzt schon extrem Spektakulär!


Danke 



Pagz schrieb:


> Mh stimmt, das könnte schwierig werden. Höchstens könnte man es so machen, dass man gefragt wird, ob man den Planeten betreten will, sobald man in seine Nähe kommt, wodurch sich dann eine neue Map läd, die eben der Planet ist.
> Ich hoffe du verstehst, wie ich es meine


 
Sowas ähnliches wird es geben. Man wird, wenn man einen Planeten angeklickt hat (oder auch nicht, muss ich einfach testen, was besser ist^^) und stark heranzoomt eine kleinere Map zu Gesicht bekommen, auf der der Planet in groß und sein umgebender Orbit mit all den Raumstationen, Gebäuden und Schiffen sehen können. Allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt keine "Bodenansicht" des Planeten geplant (da ich wie gesagt eigentlich keinen großen spielerischen Nutzen darin sehe; In 2D wären ja jetzt auch keine soo wirklich spektakulären Landschaften möglich). Genauso läuft es mit den Raumschiffen, die gerade irgendwo herumfliegen. Man wird stark heranzoomen können um dann praktisch eine "Schlachtkarte" zu haben. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne wurde schon mal sowas in der Richtung diskutiert.


----------



## Rk_61 (11. September 2011)

@KingofKingzZ
Ja, ich habe alles in den Optionen eingeschaltet außer V-Sync


----------



## KingofKingzZ (11. September 2011)

Hat auch jemand mit ner AMD Graka die Demo getestet? 
Würde mich noch interessieren, denn die weiter hinten mal beschriebenen Grafik Bugs treten bis jetzt nur bei AMD Grakas auf..

Lg


----------



## PMueller1 (11. September 2011)

.


----------



## Hydroxid (11. September 2011)

Bei mir ist halt der Bug: Wenn ich Glow/Bloom aktiviere wird der Bildschirm weiß und ich seh nur noch die Project Universe Schrift. Hab ne AMD6950. Hat einer von euch auch den Bug? Einfach mal Glow aktivieren und im Optionsmenü bleiben 
Lg


----------



## AMD (11. September 2011)

Habe eine HD 5870 und lief alles ohne Probleme - in sämtlichen Settings.
Bloß als ich während des Spiels auf ESC ging, dann VSync deaktiviert stürzte die Anwendung ab?!

Sonst aber ein tolles Projekt


----------



## KingofKingzZ (11. September 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist halt der Bug: Wenn ich Glow/Bloom aktiviere wird der Bildschirm weiß und ich seh nur noch die Project Universe Schrift. Hab ne AMD6950. Hat einer von euch auch den Bug? Einfach mal Glow aktivieren und im Optionsmenü bleiben
> Lg



Am Anfang vermutete ich einfach einen Bug im Zusammenhang mit dem Glow, aber inzwischen, nachdem ich ihn nicht ausfindig machen konnte (ich kann ihn ja nicht reproduzieren, daher ist die Fehlersuche eher Raterei ), habe ich die einzigen Elemente, die im Menü mit Glow gerendert werden, einfach weggelassen. Sah sowieso kaum anders aus. Welchen Treiber hast du denn installiert? Und @AMD, welcher ist bei dir drauf? (damit wir vergleichen können)



AMD schrieb:


> Bloß als ich während des Spiels auf ESC ging, dann VSync deaktiviert stürzte die Anwendung ab?!



Mhmm seltsam. Das VSync an aus ist eigentlich ein ganz einfacher Call in die SFML API, die OGL nutzt. Passiert das ganze reproduzierbar und wirklich nur, während das Spiel läuft und nicht auch im Menü? (Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Hauptmenü und "Gamemenü" ist der Hintergrund. Beim Gamemenü wird einfach das letzte Bild des Spiels gerendert. 

Tja immer diese verdammten Bugs, die nicht auf allen System auftreten  

Lg


----------



## AMD (11. September 2011)

Also wenn ich es im Menü ausstelle und erst dann das Spiel starte läufts normal!
Ich muss auch sagen, dass nach mehrmaligem Versuchen es nicht immer ingame abstürzt... aber manchmal schon  (Deswegen kann man bei vielen Spieler VSync nur im Hauptmenü von Spielen einstellen )


----------



## MRXYZ (11. September 2011)

das spiel funtz bei mir nicht so wie es auf den bildern aussieht.
bei mir werden nur so lila und rote sterne angezeigt.
dann noch weiße pixel die sich bewegen.


----------



## Lemiewings (11. September 2011)

Wäre gut wenn du mit Tab Bilder machen könntest, die du dann im Screenshots Ordner findest und deine Hardware Posten würdest.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (11. September 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man bei vielen Spieler VSync nur im Hauptmenü von Spielen einstellen )



Mhmm evtl. mache ich das auch so  Denn ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, was da dazwischenfunken sollte, denn wie gesagt, ist das einzige was da passiert, dass eine Funktion aufgerufen wird, die in Glut oder deinem Treiber endet 



MRXYZ schrieb:


> das spiel funtz bei mir nicht so wie es auf den bildern aussieht.
> bei mir werden nur so lila und rote sterne angezeigt.
> dann noch weiße pixel die sich bewegen.


 
Hört sich an wie beide bekannten Grafikbugs auf einmal  
Die weißen Pixel könnten der Glowbug sein und die lila bzw. roten Sterne sind vermutlich der Light-Shader Bug. 
Wäre jetzt, wie Lemiewings schon gesagt hat, gut zu wissen, was du für Hardware (hauptsächlich Graka) hast und dann noch welche Settings. Ein Screenshot wäre auch nicht übel. 
Dann kann ich mal schauen, an was es liegen könnte, aber ich bin mir bei beiden bekannten Grafikbugs relativ sicher, dass sie nicht mein Verschulden sind.
Die aktuelle SFML Version ist ein klein wenig buggy, was den Renderer angeht (der Renderer failt z.B. beim Caching von States). Zum Glück ist die neue Rendering API bald fertig (sagt der Entwickler), dann kann ich das ganze auf die neue API portieren. Mit der neuen wird außerdem die Performance in manchen Fällen stark ansteigen und evtl. sind einige neue Effekte für mich drin 
Solange müssen die Betroffenen leider ohne Glow bzw. Light-Shader "spielen", aber da es ja sowieso noch einige Zeit dauern wird, bis etwas gut spielbares da ist, dürfte das ja kein Problem sein. Bis dahin ist die neue API da und damit hoffentlich alle Probleme weg. Alle bisher bekannten Bugs sind übrigens auf AMD (Graka) Systemen aufgetreten  

Ach ja, mit Intel Grakas läuft das ganze übrigens so gut wie gar nicht, die Treiber sind echt richtiger Rotz und die OGL Unterstützung ist praktisch nicht vorhanden 

Lg


----------



## AMD (11. September 2011)

Ein Hoch auf Intel 

Wie hast du eig. die GUI gemacht? Also das Menü mit den Buttons?


----------



## EnergyCross (12. September 2011)

ich finds seeehr schön  

bin eben auf dein projekt gestoßen und bin beeindruckt wie sowas geht, vorallem "live" dabei zu sein 
deine demo hab ich getestet und bin echt begeistert 

ich habs mit einem i5 2500, gtx 570 und 8gb ram gespielt. lief echt wunderbar flüssig.

was mir komischerweiße aufgefallen ist, anscheinend gefällt dir diese planetenkonstellation (bild) hab sie mehrere male gesehn, wohl eher zufall, 'ne?


----------



## MRXYZ (12. September 2011)

ich hab meinen fehler gefunden.
hab das spiel nicht entpackt. jetzt funtz das so wie auf den screenshots.
achja und ich hab ein Intel Q8200 und ne Geforce 560ti im system also läuft das bei reibungslos


----------



## KingofKingzZ (12. September 2011)

@EnergyCross: Schön, dass dir das Projekt gefällt  
Das mit der Planetenkonstellation ist so: Bei der Generierung, des Universums werden alle Planeten in einer Reihe neben der Sonne erzeugt, werde das noch ausbessern. Eigentlich sollten sie trotzdem bei Start nicht in einer Reihe sein, da das Universum nach der Generierung noch 10 Minuten lang simuliert wird (natürlich im Zeitraffer ), daher ist es wohl tatsächlich Zufall, oder die Umlaufgeschwindigkeiten der Planeten sind beinahe identisch, sodass sie sich immer gleich schnell bewegen. 

Was mit noch aufgefallen ist auf deinem Screen: Du hast vermutlich noch keinen Blick in die Settings geworfen, zumindest ist Glow, DoF und der LightShader auf dem Screenshot deaktiviert. Vielleicht gefällt es dir noch besser, wenn du die zusätzlichen Effekte noch einschaltest  

@MRXYZ: Guut, freut mich, dass es bei dir nun doch funktioniert  Dadurch, dass du es nicht entpackt hast, konnte er die Grafiken nicht finden. In solchen Fällen wird an der Stelle ein weißes Quad gerendert, damit man sieht, dass dort etwas fehlt. Das macht es in manchen Fällen für mich leichter, Bugs zu finden o.ä.  

@AMD: Die GUI hab ich selbst geschrieben, aber das was du siehst in nur ein kleiner Teil. Insgesamt hab ich Klassen für Buttons, CheckBoxen, DropDownBoxen, SelectionBoxen, TextBoxen und einige mehr gebastelt (hoffe die Namen sagen dir etwas^^). Der Grafische Teil aller Elemente besteht einfach aus einem/mehreren Quad/s mit Textur + dem Text. 

Lg


----------



## AMD (12. September 2011)

Jap das sagt mir durchaus was 
Aber dass das aus Quads + Textur und Text besteht dachte ich mir schon fast aber nachfragen tut ja nicht weh (meistens)


----------



## PMueller1 (12. September 2011)

.


----------



## AMD (12. September 2011)

Bestimmt Laptop mit Intel HD Grafik


----------



## PMueller1 (12. September 2011)

.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (12. September 2011)

Laut dem Log, welches du gepostet hast, verreckt er schon vor oder während dem Erstellen des OGL Contexts. 
Ich nehme mal stark an, dass das an deiner Graka liegt, die ist ja jetzt nicht sooo neu:  (4 Pixel/ 2 Vertexshader (Version 2.0) @ 300MHz)
Damit dürfte die Performance auch ziemlich schlecht sein, wenn es denn funktionieren würde. 

Wäre nett, wenn du es noch aufm Desktop testest  

Lg


----------



## PMueller1 (13. September 2011)

.


----------



## Pagz (13. September 2011)

Hoffentlich sieht das Spiel irgentwann mal so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. September 2011)

@PMueller1: Ne, du bist nicht der erste ATI/AMD Tester, aber ich glaube der erste, der keine Bugs hat  Aber gut, dass es läuft. Nur aus Interesse: welchen Treiber hast du im Moment drauf? 

@Pagz: Joa die Bilder sind schon recht nicee  Die Beleuchtung der Wolken auf dem 3. Bild wird natürlich nicht möglich sein, aber evtl. der Hintergrund. Da setz ich mich jetzt mal ran  Die aktuellen Hintergründe find ich sind nämlich nicht so der Hit 

Lg


----------



## fadade (13. September 2011)

Hi, bei mir läufts auch komplett flüssig (System siehe Sig.) auch mit meiner 2. Graka (GTX260) läufts. Nur merkwürdig, dass ich nicht mehr FPS habe, anscheinend limitiert da schon die CPU 

Wie sieht es eigentlich dann später mit dem Aufbau der Player-Klasse aus? Weil das "Einheiten-Management" würde mich dann auch schonmal interessieren 
Ansonsten ists schonmal klasse! Am Anfang sah ich zwar nur Asteroiden, aber nach ein bisschen suchen kam dann auch mal ein planet irgendwie ziemlich alleine  (-> max. Radius der "Sonnenssysteme"?)
Achja und mich würde auch das Speichern einer Map dann interessieren. Hab das ja auch schon öfter gebastelt (natürlich verschlüsselt, damit man ned einfach alles abändern kann  )

WEITER SO 

@Pagz: Davon kann man wahrsch nur träumen, dass man ein universum befliegt und gleichzeitig auch auf Planeten rumlatschen kann, wegen Performance etc. ^^ (aber wart mal bis zum Ende des Jahres, dann gibts was von mir  )


----------



## PMueller1 (13. September 2011)

.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. September 2011)

@fadade: Ja das "Game" ist im Moment noch sehr CPU Limitiert, allerdings wird das mit der neuen Rendering API etwas nachlassen. Wegen der "Leere": Hast du denn auch rausgezoomt?^^ Wenn du das tust solltest du eigentlich ein paar Sonnensysteme sehen können. Und Planeten sind immer in der Nähe von den Sternen, wie gesagt Zoom einfach mal raus, denn am Anfang ist die Zoom Stufe ziemlich nah am Minimum, das muss ich noch ändern. Zu deinen anderen Fragen schreib ich dann jeweils was, wenn ich dazu komme  Speichern wird wohl da das nächste sein, damit ich nicht immer neu anfangen muss, wenn ich neu eingebaute Sachen testen will, die evtl. erst im späteren Verlauf möglich sind 

@PMueller1: Das "Spiel" hat im Moment auch noch keinen "Sinn", wie ich vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben habe, ist es lediglich eine Technik-Demo um zu testen, wie der Unterbau so auf anderen Systemen läuft. Mit den eigentlichen Spielelementen fange ich jetzt demnächst an.  

Hier noch einer der Hintergründe, den ich vorhin mit Gimp gebastelt habe. Ging einfacher als erwartet  
Heute Abend erstelle ich noch ein paar verschiedene Hintergründe. Im Spiel wird es dann zufällig entschieden, welcher Hintergrund da ist. Man wird aber im Menü oder per Taste den nächsten Hintergrund einschalten können, falls einem der aktuelle Hintergrund nicht gefällt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## fadade (13. September 2011)

achja rauszoomen geht ja auch ^^
ok, dann hat sich das erledigt 
Naja eine Vereinfachung ergibt sich hier bei so einem Hobbyprojekt fürs speichern schon: ich denke mal man muss nicht immer davon ausgehen ,dass die gespeicherten Dateien irgendwie ungültig sind! Denn praktikumsmäßig muss ich für jede datei (sei sie auch noch so unwichtig) immer zuerst eine Check-Routine aufrufen und testen, ob auch wirklich alles gültig/vorhanden ist -.-

Der hintergrund sieht nicht schlecht aus 
PS: weiß hier eigentlich wer, ob es verboten ist ingame-screenshots von SPielen wie BFBC2 oder Crysis zu machen und sich daraus für eigene (private) zwecke daten extrahiert?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (13. September 2011)

Bei meinen Hobbyprojekten teste ich einfach nur, ob die Version der Datei stimmt, sie also nicht von einer anderen Spielversion kommt und sonst nichts. Denn im Normalfall werden die von keinen anderen Programmen o.ä. angefasst und zerstört. Wenn dann doch mal was schiefgeht, liegt die Schuld meistens beim User, der versucht irgendwas zu modden/ändern, was so nicht vorgesehen ist 

Lg


----------



## Pagz (13. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Hier noch einer der Hintergründe, den ich vorhin mit Gimp gebastelt habe. Ging einfacher als erwartet
> Heute Abend erstelle ich noch ein paar verschiedene Hintergründe. Im Spiel wird es dann zufällig entschieden, welcher Hintergrund da ist. Man wird aber im Menü oder per Taste den nächsten Hintergrund einschalten können, falls einem der aktuelle Hintergrund nicht gefällt.
> 
> 
> ...



Na das sieht doch schon mal um Längen besser aus


----------



## AMD (13. September 2011)

fadade schrieb:


> PS: weiß hier eigentlich wer, ob es verboten ist ingame-screenshots von SPielen wie BFBC2 oder Crysis zu machen und sich daraus für eigene (private) zwecke daten extrahiert?


 Ich klau mir immer Daten aus GTA3, VC und SA.
Sind zwar nicht immer die schönsten Sachen aber es gibt für alles Tools um an Modelle, Texturen etc. zu kommen und bei R* interessierts keine Sau 

Aber wenn du schon sagst "private" Zwecke, dann ist das doch okay. Wenn du allerdings irgendwelche Sachen damit machst, die letztendlich verkauft werden ist das wohl weniger gut 

@King: Du arbeitest ja mit OpenGL oder?
Wie Renderst du es denn aktuell noch?  Ich hoffe nicht mit glBegin


----------



## KingofKingzZ (14. September 2011)

Ich arbeite mit der SFML, welche auf OGL basiert. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube intern verwendet sie für jedes Sprite ein VBO, was bei tausenden Sprites natürlich in tausenden Draw Calls endet, also nicht soo viel besser als glBegin.  Zusätzlich wird das unnötige Setzen von States gecached, das ist wie ich vor ein paar Post mal gesagt habe, ziemlich verbuggt  (soll anscheinend aber mit der neuen API weg sein). Die neue Rendering API wird allerdings eine Klasse beinhalten, mit welcher ein VBO erstellt wird, das dann meine ganzen Sprites beinhaltet. Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, das ganze Rendering selbst mit OGL anzugehen (lässt sich recht einfach mit sfml kombinieren), aber als ich von der neuen Rendering API hörte, wollte ich jetzt erstmal abwarten, bevor ich mir unnötig Arbeit mache  

Lg


----------



## AMD (14. September 2011)

VBO klingt natürlich gut, der Rest nicht ganz so gut 
Ich finde ja den Unterschied schon gewaltig wenn man glBegin auf z.B. glDrawArrays bzw. noch besser auf glDrawElements (wegen der Indizierung) umstellt. Das noch in Verbindung mit einem VBO bereitet schon Freude 

Aber wenn da in der nächsten sfml Version verbessert wird kann man natürlich wirklich erstmal abwarten.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (14. September 2011)

Wohaa war grad ziemlich verwirrt, weil mein VSync nicht mehr funktioniert hat, auch wenn es an war und ich seit dem letzten Start eigentlich nichts verändert habe. Dann ist mir aber eingefallen, dass ich gestern VSync per Treiber auf "Aus" erzwungen habe, um deine Engine-Alpha zu testen  

Habe heute übrigens nach ein paar Tagen mal wieder aus Programmierungssicht weitergemacht. Die Planeten und Monde drehen sich jetzt so, dass die Helle Seite immer zur Sonne zeigt. Außerdem hab ich den Bug gefixt, bei dem das Spiel abstürzt, wenn man ein Neues Spiel startet und bereits eins läuft. Dann habe ich noch 2 neue Hintergründe gemacht. Einen davon könnt ihr in kleiner Version in meinem neuen Avatar-Bild bewundern 
Folgendes steht jetzt noch für die nächsten Tage auf der ToDo Liste, bevor ich mich an den "richtigen" Content des Spiels wage: 

- Ladescreens bauen 
- Mapgenerierung, wenn man mit der Kamera an den Rand der Karte kommt 
- Schwarze Löcher hinzufügen 
- Spiel speichern (einfach ein normaler Spielstand der geladen werden kann (logisch)) 
- Map speichern (die aktuell generierte Map wird gespeichert und kann bei einem Neuen Spiel ausgewählt werden) 

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (14. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich (noch) keine Ahnung vom Programmieren habe, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren was dazu geführt hat das das Spiel abstürzt, wenn man bereits ein Spiel am laufen ist.

...hmmm wo ich das Projekt hier so beobachte bekomm ich doch wieder etwas Motivation mich mit dem Programmieren zu beschäftigen..*aufdasextraangeschaftepythonbuchschiel*. 
Und bevor das hier zu Mord und Totschlag führt(): Jaja ich weiß Python ist eine Skirptsprache...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (14. September 2011)

Zu dem Bug führte ein einfacher Zugriffsfehler im Zusammenhang mit den Asteroidengürteln. Jeder Stern, der einen Gürtel hat, gibt ihn im Destruktor auch wieder frei. Ich wollte (natürlich unbewusst ) ihn dann allerdings nochmal freigeben, wenn die Map geleert wird. Und weil ganz am Anfang die Map sowieso leer ist, passierte da nichts. Um solche Sachen musst du dich in Python allerdings nicht kümmern, denn da gibts keine Pointer. 
Du könntest aber mal nach PyGame googlen, scheint eine 2D Library für Python zu sein. Ich selbst habe damit keine Erfahrungen, aber ich hab öfters Empfehlungen für Pygame gelesen. Python ist ja sowieso nicht so schwer, also relativ gut für Einsteiger geeignet. 

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (15. September 2011)

Interessant was für Stolpersteine es da so gibt . Und bevor ich mit ihrgendwas weiterführendem anfange, müsste ich erstmal mit Python selber richtig anfangen. Hab nur leider relativ schnell die Motivation verloren :-/. 
Ich habe mich gerade weil es nicht so schwer sein soll für Python entschieden und natürlich wegen dem Namen ( Monty Python 4ever! ).


----------



## fadade (15. September 2011)

idee idee 
wenn irgendwelche objekte einem Stern ganz nahe kommen, verschwinden sie automatisch ohne kollision, da sie durch die Hitze ja verglühen würden^^

spart Rechnungen, nur leider sieht man dann auch keine Animationen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (15. September 2011)

Würde aber seltsam aussehen, wenn die Objekte einfach verschwinden  
Evtl. könnten sie langsam ausgeblendet werden, wenn im Menü ParticleQuality auf "Off" steht. Werde ich ggf. mal testen. Ansonsten mangelt es eigentlich nicht an Rechenleistung, nur das Rendering ist im Moment etwas langsam, aber das wird ja durch die neue API gefixt. 

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (15. September 2011)

Die Idee gefällt mir. Dazu würde mir der Effekt gefallen das der Asteroid bevor er "verdampft", immer röter wird. Wie erwähnt habe ich keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, aber es sollte doch zu machen sein, das man über den Asteroiden eine art "Farbfilter" legt oder nicht?


----------



## EnergyCross (15. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> - Schwarze Löcher hinzufügen


 


kann ich mir darunter vorstellen, dass auch planeten und sterne "einegsaugt" werden?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (15. September 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Die Idee gefällt mir. Dazu würde mir der Effekt gefallen das der Asteroid bevor er "verdampft", immer röter wird. Wie erwähnt habe ich keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, aber es sollte doch zu machen sein, das man über den Asteroiden eine art "Farbfilter" legt oder nicht?



Ist machbar. Sogar relativ einfach. Werde das mal testen und den Asteroiden roter machen, je näher er an eine Sonne kommt. Bei den Planeten mach ich das aber nicht, denn die fangen ja wirklich erst in der Atmosphäre an zu verglühen und wenn man es genau nimmt, sind meine momentanen Asteroiden schon so breit wie die Atmosphäre eines Planeten (genauso sind die Planeten viel zu groß im Vergleich zu ner Sonne, da schraube ich evtl. noch mal ein wenig dran).



EnergyCross schrieb:


> kann ich mir darunter vorstellen, dass auch planeten und sterne "einegsaugt" werden?



Nein, das wird es nicht geben, denn es wäre ja schon irgendwie "blöd", wenn plötzlich dein halbes Reich eingesaugt wird und du kannst nichts machen  
Allerdings werden Raumschiffe, Asteroiden und andere Objekte, sowie Raumstationen von den Schwarzen Löchern angezogen. Also alles, außer den Planeten, Sternen, Monden und anderen Schwarzen Löchern. Das würde sonst einfach zu viel Chaos geben (bei einem RTS). 

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (15. September 2011)

Nach neueren Erkenntnissen befindet sich doch in der Mitte einer jeden Galaxie ein Schwarzes Loch... Das ließe sich doch dann vlt. so umsetzten das um jedes Schwarze Loch mehre Sonnen mit ihren Himmelskörpern kreisen. 

Und die Planeten könne ja gar nicht in der Sonne verdampfen, da die ja auf festen Bahnen um die Sonnen kreisen .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (15. September 2011)

> Bei den Planeten mach ich das aber nicht...





> Und die Planeten könne ja gar nicht in der Sonne verdampfen, da die ja auf festen Bahnen um die Sonnen kreisen .



Sry wenn ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt habe^^. Ich meinte die Asteroiden, welche auf die Planeten fallen, nicht die Planeten auf die Sterne  

Das mit dem schwarzen Loch in der Mitte einer Galaxie ist richtig, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht zu viel der Rotation ist. Man soll sich ja auch noch Orientieren können. Außerdem müsste ich dann die Abstände der einzelnen Sonnen noch größer machen, als sie ohnehin schon sind, denn sonst kollidieren noch Planeten der verschiedenen Sterne, die um ein schw. Loch kreisen. Naja ich werd mal drüber nachdenken  

Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (15. September 2011)

Ja gut wenn das so gemeint war. Dazu sind die Asteroiden wirklich zu groß.

Dann würde ich sagen gibt es vlt. nur ein Schwarzes Loch in der Mitte, wo alles drum herum kreist. Wobei ich mich da frage ob es sich bei nur einem Schwarzen Loch lohnt, die extra ins spiel einzufügen hmmmm.


----------



## EnergyCross (15. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Nein, das wird es nicht geben, denn es wäre ja schon irgendwie "blöd", wenn plötzlich dein halbes Reich eingesaugt wird und du kannst nichts machen
> Allerdings werden Raumschiffe, Asteroiden und andere Objekte, sowie Raumstationen von den Schwarzen Löchern angezogen. Also alles, außer den Planeten, Sternen, Monden und anderen Schwarzen Löchern. Das würde sonst einfach zu viel Chaos geben (bei einem RTS).


 

du könntest dir das Spiel "Solar 2" anschauen  
ist ein kleines gelegenheitsspiel indem man als kleiner asteroid anfängt und sich weiter nach oben arbeitet zu einem planeten, sonne und irgendwann ist man ein schwarzes loch und spielt den urknall nach  

gibts in steam für unter 10 euro, auf jedenfall interessant um vielleicht ein paar ideen und anregungen zu sammeln. ich habs selber


----------



## KingofKingzZ (15. September 2011)

Solar 2 habe ich auch  
Wirklich recht unterhaltsam für zwischendurch, aber da mein Spiel ja eher ein RTS, also Strategie wird, wird das halt relativ schwierig, wenn sich die Sonnensysteme auch noch bewegen. Nacher driftet deine frisch erbaute Verteidigungsbasis ins Feindgebiet und geht kaputt. Wär bisschen blöd 

Die Map wird nun übrigens im einem 2. Thread generiert, wenn man auf NewGame drückt. 

Lg


----------



## spionkaese (15. September 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant was für Stolpersteine es da so gibt . Und bevor ich mit ihrgendwas weiterführendem anfange, müsste ich erstmal mit Python selber richtig anfangen. Hab nur leider relativ schnell die Motivation verloren :-/.
> Ich habe mich gerade weil es nicht so schwer sein soll für Python entschieden und natürlich wegen dem Namen ( Monty Python 4ever! ).


Wenn du dich nicht für Python begeistern kannst, probier doch mal Ruby.
Der Syntax ist angenehm und allgemein ist die Sprache ziemlich unkompliziert, außerdem gibts noch Gems.


----------



## AMD (15. September 2011)

Und noch einfacher ist lua


----------



## Lemiewings (15. September 2011)

Liegt nicht daran das ich mich nicht für Python begeistern kann, sondern viel mehr als das ich mich momentan fürs Programmieren an sich nich begeistern kann . Ausserdem hab ich mir extra nen Python buch gekauft .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (16. September 2011)

So, heute hab ich mal "Galaktische Nebel" oder wie es auch immer korrekt heißt, eingebaut, damit nicht zuu viel Leere zwischen den Sternen herrscht. Ob die Nebel auch spielerisch für etwas da sind, weiß ich noch nicht. Evtl. pflanze ich in die Nebel einzelne große Kometen oder kleine Planeten, die man ebenfalls besiedeln kann. Heute Abend mach ich dann noch die schwarzen Löcher und morgen die Mapgenerierung im Hintergrund, wenn man an den Rand der Map gelangt. Und dann gehts auch "schon" mit den spielerischen Dingen los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## NCphalon (16. September 2011)

Bei den Nebeln könntest du dich an Star Trek: Armada II orientieren, da ham die Nebel Effekte.


----------



## Lemiewings (16. September 2011)

Hmmm... Nebel in denen man seine Flotte verstecken kann. Würd mir gefallen .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (17. September 2011)

@ Lemiewings: Joa keine schlechte Idee, kommt auf jeden Fall auf die "To-Test" Liste  
@NCphalon: Habe nach Videos etc. gesucht, aber konnte leider nichts zu speziellen Nebel-Effekten finden. Kannst du evtl. kurz beschreiben, was genau du meinst? 

Ich habe jetzt bei den Asteroidengürteln auch ganz leicht etwas Nebel hinzugefügt, damit man sie besser erkennt. Davor musste man relativ nahe ran um zu sehen, dass dort ein A-Gürtel ist. 

Hier noch ein paar Screens der aktuellen Version: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Pagz (17. September 2011)

Das sieht ja schon um Längen besser aus als die Demo


----------



## KingofKingzZ (18. September 2011)

Danke  Erstaunlich, was bessere Hintergründe und etwas Nebel die Grafik aufwerten können.
Habe eben den Shader (Lichtkrümmung) für die schwarzen Löcher fertig gemacht. Im Zentrum werde ich die Schw. L. aber noch etwas abdunkeln.

(links oben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

die schwarzen löcher sehen sau geil aus 

ja, noch etwas abdunkeln sonst haste eher ein strudel als ein schwarzes loch


----------



## Crymes (18. September 2011)

Wenn du noch Zeit hast: ich fände es gut, wenn die mit der MAus generierten Asteoriden sich untereinander auch beschädigen/vernichten könnten.
Du könntest ja evt. Havok / Bullet integrieren.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. September 2011)

Interessant. Wie kann man sich das Siedlungssystem nachher vorstellen? Ich muss sagen, dass mich das Prinzip doch aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## Bartolomeus (18. September 2011)

Ein wirklich interessantes Projekt. Habe es leider eben erst auf der News Page entdeckt. Die Screens die hier zu sehen sind, schauen schon richtig super aus. Werde auch gleich mal die Demo antesten. 

Ich bin echt begeistert was manche "Hoppy Programmierer" so alles auf die Beine stellen. Das was ich bisher hier im Thread gesehen habe, ist auf jeden Fall echt beeindruckend!


Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (18. September 2011)

So, die schwarzen Löcher haben jetzt das schwarze Zentrum bekommen und ich habe die Farben des Light-Shaders nochmal etwas überarbeitet. Sie sind jetzt kräftiger und in verschiedenen Farbtönen, davor war es aufgrund der zufälligen Mischung aus Blau und Rot fast immer Lila. 

@Crymes: Ich denke da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn das spawnen der Asteroiden mit der Maus war eigentlich nur für die Demo gedacht, damit ihr die Gravitation und die Partikeleffekte seht. Dass 2 Asteroiden kollidieren (die nicht mit der Maus gespawnt wurden), ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, noch unwahrscheinlicher dass der Spieler in diesem Moment gerade hinschaut. Daher werde ich das auch nicht in das richtige Spiel integrieren, da das Nutzen/Performance-kosten Verhältnis einfach zu schlecht ist. Wenn ich es allerdings integrieren würde, dann würde ich eher zu Box2D greifen oder es einfach schnell selbst schreiben. Havok und Bullet wären dafür viel zu Overpowered, sie sind eher für 3D Anwendungen gedacht bzw. optimiert.
Aber keine Sorge, ich baue noch genug Zerstörung ein  

@KILLTHIS: Zu Beginn wird man einen Heimatplaneten besitzen. Das besiedeln weiterer Planeten/Monde, wird wahrscheinlich mit einer speziellen Einheit möglich sein. Ich überlege allerdings für die Planeten eine Art Terrascore System einzubauen, sodass nur Planeten mit den entsprechenden Voraussetzungen besiedelt werden können bzw. die Vielfalt der Siedlung (an Gebäuden etc.) beschränkt ist. Man wird den Score allerdings verbessern können. Wie, das muss ich mir noch überlegen. Desweiteren können auf Gasplaneten und Asteroidengürteln nur Raumstationen zum Rohstoff abbau gebaut werden, keine Siedlungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 
@ Bartolomenus: Die Demo ist leider nicht mehr ganz UpToDate, die Hintergründe und die Grafik allgemein sind bereits überarbeitet. Dennoch würde ich mich über dein Feedback freuen 


Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (18. September 2011)

Jetzt mit dem schwarzen Zentrum gefallen mir die Schwarzen Löcher richtig gut. Allerdings gefallen mir die bunten Staubwolken nicht so gut. Vielleicht sollte man gucken, das zusammenhängende Wolken immer die selbe Farbe haben.
Und bei dem Thema Terrascore kommt mir die Idee das die verschiedenen Völker Boni und Mali auf Verschiedenen Planeten haben. 
Rasse 1. Hat Boni auf gemäßigten Planeten wie der Erde, aber Mali auf Wüsten und Arktischen Planeten.
Rasse 2. Hat Boni auf Wüstenplaneten aber Mali auf Gemäßigten und Arktischen Planeten.
Rasse 3. Ergibt die Logik .
Eventuell könnte man es auch so machen das:
Rasse 1. Hat keinerlei Boni. Kann auf allen Planeten gleich gut/schlecht siedeln.
Rasse 2. Hat (Größere) Boni auf Wüstenplaneten, keine oder geringe Boni/Mali auf gemäßigten Planeten und (Größere) Mali auf Arktischen Planeten.
Rasse 3. Hier gilt selbiges .

So das wärs erstmal wieder von mir .


----------



## Nvidia Freak (18. September 2011)

Hi,
ich hab dein Projekt gerade auf der News Seite entdevkt und hab gleich mal Lust bekommen das auszuprobieren. Ich benutze immonemt jedoch Linux, wollte es aber dennich mit Wine versuchen. Nachdem ich die dll Fehler ausgemerzt hatte, blieben nur noch Ladefehler übrig, die ich mir aber nicht erklären kann. Ich hab treotzdem mal ein Spiel gestartet -> Ergebnis, der Hintergrund blieb schwarz, aber ich konnte Asteroiden, in Form von kleinen weißen Punkten spawnen, zoomen/bewegen funktioniert auch. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja jemand aus. 
Ausgabe von wine 

```
faflfama@faflfama:~$ wine /opt/pcgh/Project\ Universe.exe 
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
fixme:wgl:X11DRV_wglChoosePixelFormatARB unused pfAttribFList
Failed to load font "Data/Fonts/pirulen.ttf" (failed to create the font face)
Failed to load image "Data/Textures/Starfield1.png". Reason : Unable to open file
Failed to load image "Data/Textures/Starfield2.png". Reason : Unable to open file
Failed to load image "Data/Textures/Starfield3.png". Reason : Unable to open file
Failed to load image "Data/Textures/Starfield4.png". Reason : Unable to open file
Failed to load image "Data/Particles/1.png". Reason : Unable to open file
Failed to load image "Data/Particles/Smoke2.png". Reason : Unable to open file
```
Mein System
Ubuntu 11.10
Kernen 3.0.0-11-generic
Gnome 3.1.91

Q9400
Gtx 560 Ti

*Update*
Was ich gerade noch bemerkt habe: auch wenn "im Spiel" keine Planeten, etc. sehe, kann ich sie als weiße Kreise auf den Schaltflächen des IngameMenüs sehen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (18. September 2011)

Das mit den farbigen Wolken war zuerst auch so, dass jede Wolke nur eine Farbe haben kann, aber das sah schlechter aus als jetzt, fand ich. Aber ich gehe auf jeden Fall mit der Sättigung etwas runter. 
Ich baue demnächst auch noch einige Parameter ein, die man angeben kann, wenn ein neues Universum erstellt wird. Darunter wird z.B. schwarze Löcher an/aus sein. Da könnte ich das mit den Farbigen Wolken eigentlich auch einbauen, sind ja nur ein paar Zeilen Code 

An Boni für die Rassen auf verschiedenen Planeten hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich werde die Wahl der Planetentextur dann noch abhängig von der Temperatur machen, die wiederum abhängig von der Entfernung zur Sonne ist. Dann kann man bereits auf den ersten Blick mehr oder weniger erkennen ob der Planet gut geeignet ist.

Lg

Edit: @Nvidia Freak: Im Moment läuft das Spiel (noch) nicht auf Linux. Ich denke es wird auch nicht mit Wine laufen, denn zum laden der Texturen verwende ich im Moment noch etwas WinAPI, daher ist Windows im Moment noch zwingend nötig. Abgesehen davon ist die komplette Runtime ebenfalls von Windows (daher wohl die DLL Fehler). Das Grundgerüst läuft aber auch auf Linux, deswegen steht einer Linux Version später nichts im Wege.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> @KILLTHIS: Zu Beginn wird man einen Heimatplaneten besitzen. Das besiedeln weiterer Planeten/Monde, wird wahrscheinlich mit einer speziellen Einheit möglich sein. Ich überlege allerdings für die Planeten eine Art Terrascore System einzubauen, sodass nur Planeten mit den entsprechenden Voraussetzungen besiedelt werden können bzw. die Vielfalt der Siedlung (an Gebäuden etc.) beschränkt ist. Man wird den Score allerdings verbessern können. Wie, das muss ich mir noch überlegen. Desweiteren können auf Gasplaneten und Asteroidengürteln nur Raumstationen zum Rohstoff abbau gebaut werden, keine Siedlungen.


 
Das klingt soweit sehr gut!
Wie wäre es da mit dem klassischen Terraforming? Sowas findet man doch quasi an jeder Ecke. Das könnte eine Art gigantisches Raumschiff sein, das in verschiedenen Instanzen agiert und somit die Vorraussetzung zur Umwandlung schafft. Allerdings müsste man natürlich auch für ein Terraforming auch Dinge wie z.B. den Abstand zur Sonne miteinberechnen. Bei zu hoher Temperatur wäre vermutlich kein Leben möglich, ausser man hat eine Art Mega-Biodom, das mit der Temperatur fertig wird. Und mit was für Dingen kann man rechnen? Militärgebäude, Rohstoffgebäude, etc.? Wird dann vielleicht auch eine Art klassifizierung, gemessen an dem Vorhandensein von Gebäuden durchgeführt?

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## Lemiewings (18. September 2011)

Genau sowas hatte ich mir vorgestellt . 
Wenn doch nur die Großen Publisher auch so auf ihre Kunden/Fans hören würden...Obwohl...dann würden sich wahrscheinlich alle Spiele wie CoD spielen .


----------



## Nvidia Freak (18. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> @Nvidia Freak: Im Moment läuft das Spiel (noch) nicht auf Linux. Ich denke es wird auch nicht mit Wine laufen, denn zum laden der Texturen verwende ich im Moment noch etwas WinAPI, daher ist Windows im Moment noch zwingend nötig. Abgesehen davon ist die komplette Runtime ebenfalls von Windows (daher wohl die DLL Fehler). Das Grundgerüst läuft aber auch auf Linux, deswegen steht einer Linux Version später nichts im Wege.



Das ist doch mal lobenswert, dass eine LinuxVersion sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Bis dahin werde ich wohl mit Windows vorlieb nehmen müssen


----------



## Lemiewings (18. September 2011)

Nvidia Freak schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal lobenswert, dass du auch eine LinuxVersion in wahrscheinlich ist. Bis dahin werde ich wohl mit Windows vorlieb nehmen müssen


 
Jaja ein schweres Los das wir Spielendes Volk damit ziehen. Aber da müssen wir durch .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (18. September 2011)

@KILLTHIS: 

Terraforming hört sich nicht schlecht an  Die Idee mit dem großen Raumschiff ist auch gut. Es sollte allerdings eher langsamer und schlecht bewaffnet sein, damit man auch etwas aufpassen muss und es entsprechend wertvoll ist  
Die Temperatur etc. wird dann natürlich mit einberechnet, sie hängt z.B. vom Abstand zur Sonne ab. 
Allerdings muss ich schauen, dass das ganze im RTS Modus (es wird einen Modus geben, der eher auf Kampf konzentriert ist und einen der eher auf Wirtschaft zielt) nicht zuu komplex wird, bzw. es zu lange dauert neue Planeten zu besiedeln. Im Wirtschaftsmodus dagegen kann es ruhig etwas langsamer zugehen. Bei den Gebäuden und den Rohstoffen wird es auch auf den Modus ankommen. Im RTS Modus sind lediglich 3-4 Rohstoffe geplant, man soll schnell zum Kampf bzw. voran kommen. Daher wird es auch entsprechend weniger verschiedene Gebäude geben. Im anderen Spielmodus wird es aber deutlich mehr Rohstoffe geben, die auch weiterverarbeitet werden können/müssen. Militärgebäude wird es natürlich ebenso geben. Genaue Gebäudebezeichnungen/arten habe ich noch nicht ausgearbeitet. Außerdem dachte ich, dass man evtl. Energie produzieren muss, damit alle Gebäude eines Planeten funktionieren, wenn zu wenig da ist, liegt z.B. die Produktion still. 

Lg

Edit: Ich bin jetzt bei 5128 Zeilen Code (ohne Engine). Vor ~2 Wochen waren es 2207 Zeilen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. September 2011)

Holla die Waldfee!
Respekt vor deiner Arbeit, das muss man sagen. Ich lasse eben gerne Ideen einfließen. Wenn der Wirtschaftsmodus auf Micromanagement abzielt, musst du aber auch zusehen, dass es nicht zu schwer wird alles zu handhaben. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat oder wie heißt das noch? *G* Ich helf' dir gern, falls du unterstützung hinsichtlich Ideen brauchst. Vom Rest... naja, verstehe ich leider nichts. *G*


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. September 2011)

Soo, heute Abend hab ich bis jetzt eine erste Version der Mapgenerierung im Hintergrund gebastelt. Desweiteren habe ich mich entschlossen die Multithreaded Einstellung aus dem Menü zu nehmen und nur noch Multithreaded zu arbeiten, denn wenn ich Singlethreading auch anbiete (was ja eigentlich heutzutage keiner mehr braucht), habe ich einiges an Code doppelt und die ganze Verwaltung ist um einiges schwieriger zu durchschauen. Und mal ehrlich, wer braucht diese Option? Wenn die CPU zu schwach sein sollte (durch Multithreading entsteht ja ein gewisser Overhead), wäre sie sowieso zu schlecht um das Spiel vernünftig darzustellen. Ich hoffe ihr stimmt mir da zu oder hat jemand Argumente für die Singlethreaded Variante ? 

Wenn das dann soweit fertig ist (noch heute Abend, oder morgen), mach ich mich endlich an den Spielinhalt. Dabei fange ich dann erstmal bei Grundlegender GUI an, wie z.B. eine Minimap zur Orientierung. Dabei gibt es 2 Optionen:
- Die Minimap bildet die gesamte Map ab. Nachteil: Wenn die Map wächst, werden die Minimap Inhalte immer kleiner 
- Die Minimap bildet immer nur einen etwas größeren Bereich als die Kamera ab. Nachteil: Es ist keine klassische Minimap, mit welcher man sofort sehen kann, wo man sich befindet, denn wenn man z.B. zuu weit weg geht, ist der eigene Planet o.ä.) nicht mehr auf der Minimap, da ja nur die Umgebung abgebildet ist. 

Zusätzlich werde ich noch eine "normale" Map einbauen, die sich in einem etwas größeren Fenster öffnet, sobald man mit dem Mauszeiger auf die Minimap drückt oder die Taste "M" drückt. Diese Map wird dann Scrollbar sein und mehr Details beinhalten, als die Minimap. Sie ist praktisch einfach eine sehr Stark rausgezoomte Version des eigentlichen Spiels (ohne GUI, natürlich nur das Universum ). 

Desweiteren habe ich mir Gedanken über Fog-of-War (schwarzer Nebel etc. in Strategiespielen, damit der Spieler z.B. den Gegner nicht sieht) gemacht. Auch hier wieder die Qual der Wahl: 
- kompletter Fog (alles verdeckt, auch Planeten, Sterne etc.) 
- nur Gegner etc. unsichtbar, Rest der Map leicht verdunkelt, damit man erkennen kann, welcher Bereich sichtbar ist

Meinungen zur Minimap oder zum Fog erwünscht  

Lg


----------



## MRXYZ (19. September 2011)

zum Fog würd ich eher die zweite Variante nehmen.
und zur minimap würd ich das lieber machen wie bei den X3 Reunion ist machen. ob das bei den anderen X-Games ist weiß ich nicht. hab nur das gespielt
Also das Sonnensystem, in dem man ist, abbilden. und die große karte zeigt dann nur den Bereich oder Sonnensysteme die man erkundet hat.


----------



## Bartolomeus (19. September 2011)

Hallo KingofKingzZ

Ich habe es endlich geschafft mir die Demo anzuschauen. Besonders gut haben mir schon die Sonnensysteme gefallen. Es macht schon in der Demo Spass, einfach zu zusehen wie die Planeten um die Sonne ihre Bahnen ziehen. Gerade die Grafiken der Sonnen, Planeten und die der Monde passen richtig gut zusammen. Dafür schonmal Respekt! Auch das jetzt schon das Kollisionmodell funktioniert finde ich super. Gerade wenn sich dann mal einer der Asteroiden verirrt und den eigenen Planeten oder die Sonne trifft. Vielleicht lassen sich später daraus ja auch Zufallsereignisse generieren lassen?

Worauf ich mich schon freue, sind die neuen Hintergründe und auch die schwarzen Löcher, die hier im Forum schon zu bewundern sind. Wäre es vielleicht auch möglich, in den Hintergründen auch noch Galaxien hinzu zufügen? Ich denke das würde den Eindruck eines großes Universum's noch verstärken. Ich denke auch das Deine Nebeleffekte eine gute Bereicherung sein werden. Wie ich schon in meinem ersten Post sagte, ich bin echt beeindruckt von deiner Arbeit. 

Hier ist mal ein Nasa Foto von weit entfernten Galaxien (leider ist es etwas pixelig).
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2668/galaxien.jpg</a>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. September 2011)

@MRXYZ: Nur das Sonnensystem, in dem man ist abzubilden, wird bei meinem Spiel etwas schwierig, da der Übergang von "in einem System sein" und "mehrere Systeme sehen" aufgrund des Zooms ja fließend ist. Außerdem ist ja schon fast das gesamte System abgebildet, wenn man mit leichtem Zoom an eine Sonne fliegt, daher wäre das wohl eher unnötig das System nochmal extra abzubilden. 

@Bartolomeus: Schön, dass es dir gefällt  Zufallsereignisse u.a. mit Asteroiden o.ä. sind natürlich geplant, um etwas Abwechslung aufkommen zu lassen. Weit entfernte Galaxien könnte ich natürlich auch in die Hintergründe einfügen, ich müsste nur wissen, wie ich das anständig mit Gimp realisieren kann. Naja werde da mal experimentieren 

Lg


----------



## Bartolomeus (19. September 2011)

Das freut mich zu hören! Das hört sich für mich immer mehr nach einem würdigen Master of Orion Nachfolger an.  So ein Spiel vermisse ich schon länger!

Marko


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. September 2011)

Hi!

Zur Singlethreadoptimierung: Allenfalls vielleicht schade für Leute mit älteren Systemen oder schwächeren Zweitsystemen, aber dort wäre die Darstellung vermutlich eh nur schlecht zu handhaben.
Zur Minimap: Wie wäre es mit "Radarstationen"? Heißt, eine orbitale Einheit, die keinerlei Angriffsfunktion hat, dafür aber ein kleines Menü besitzt, wo alle orbitalen Stationen "ihre Minimap" zeigen - die könnte man dann vielleicht eigenhändig auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen lassen in kleinen Fenstern. Somit könnte man wichtige Schlüsselpunkte nebenher kontrollieren, während der eigene Bildschirm ganz woanders ist. (Notfalls male ich mit Paint auf, was ich meine. *G*) Dabei könnte man dann noch definieren, wie die Radarstation Einheiten wahrnimmt; Heißt, reagiert sie auf Hitze oder Signaturen von Energie, etc. pp.
Beim Fog würde ich es so machen: Entdeckte Planeten sollte man im Bild behalten können, aber nicht, ob sich dort bereits jemand angesiedelt hat oder nicht.


----------



## spionkaese (19. September 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Zur Singlethreadoptimierung: Allenfalls vielleicht schade für Leute mit älteren Systemen oder schwächeren Zweitsystemen, aber dort wäre die Darstellung vermutlich eh nur schlecht zu handhaben.
> Zur Minimap: Wie wäre es mit "Radarstationen"? Heißt, eine orbitale Einheit, die keinerlei Angriffsfunktion hat, dafür aber ein kleines Menü besitzt, wo alle orbitalen Stationen "ihre Minimap" zeigen - die könnte man dann vielleicht eigenhändig auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen lassen in kleinen Fenstern. Somit könnte man wichtige Schlüsselpunkte nebenher kontrollieren, während der eigene Bildschirm ganz woanders ist. (Notfalls male ich mit Paint auf, was ich meine. *G*) Dabei könnte man dann noch definieren, wie die Radarstation Einheiten wahrnimmt; Heißt, reagiert sie auf Hitze oder Signaturen von Energie, etc. pp.
> Beim Fog würde ich es so machen: Entdeckte Planeten sollte man im Bild behalten können, aber nicht, ob sich dort bereits jemand angesiedelt hat oder nicht.



Jaa 
Am besten möglichst viele einzelne Fenster, ich muss noch nen zweiten monitor ausnutzen


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Jaa
> Am besten möglichst viele einzelne Fenster, ich muss noch nen zweiten monitor ausnutzen


 
So hatte ich das eigentlich auch im Sinn. Ich meine, es würde nicht zu viel preisgeben, aber die Sache doch weit genug ermöglichen. Ein nettes taktisches Element.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. September 2011)

gz zur main.
das projekt scheint ja sehr viel versprechend zu sein  

werde mir bei gelegenheit mal die demo ansehn


----------



## joffal (21. September 2011)

N1CE N2CE N3CE ^^
nächste demoooooo *süchtig*


----------



## KingofKingzZ (21. September 2011)

Also, die Mapgenerierung im Hintergrund ist jetzt nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten soweit fertig. Was noch etwas "doof" aussieht ist, dass die Planeten und Monde der frisch generierten Chunks immer rechts der Sonne in einer Linie stehen. Das liegt daran, dass diese nicht wie die bei der Mapgenierung am Anfang, einige Zeit simuliert werden. Da war ich bisher zu faul zufällige Positionen auf der Kreisbahn zu bestimmen. Außerdem habe ich das Singlethreading entfernt und das Multithreading noch etwas ausbalanciert. So lasten sich der Physik und Render Thread nun beide fast vollständig aus (Insgesamt 45% von max. 50% eines Quadcores). Der Partikelthread muss immer mal wieder in "Schüben" berechnen, daher ist der da jetzt nicht dabei. 
Allerdings komme ich bei größeren Maps (so im Bereich von 40x40 (1600) Chunks = 800.000 Pixel x 800.000 Pixel) schon an Performance Grenzen. Die meiste Zeit geht da beim Culling (Ausschließen von Objekten zum rendern/berechnen) drauf. Das lässt sich noch stark optimieren, allerdings habe ich im Moment keine Lust dazu, da ich dann die halbe Map Struktur umbauen muss  
Und höchst wahrscheinlich wird man sowieso eher weniger eine so große Map im Spiel selbst haben. Notfalls kann ich das später immer noch machen, da die Map schön von der eigentlichen Spiellogik gekapselt ist. Evtl. baue ich auch einfach eine Sperre ein, die es nicht erlaubt mit der Kamera weiter als einen bestimmten Wert von irgendeiner Einheit/Gebäude/Planet des Spielers wegzugehen. Aber wenn ich so nachdenke eigentlich eine eher schlechte Idee. Naja vllt. gibts dafür mal ne Option "Kamera Fixieren" oder so ähnlich im Menü  

Was die Minimaps angeht: Das mit den Radarstationen ist keine schlechte Idee, würde sicherlich etwas mehr Taktische Tiefe einbringen, aber meint ihr nicht, dass das dann irgendwann zu viele werden könnten? Aber dazu könnte ich ja eine Liste machen, sodass man sie ein/aus blenden kann und falls ein Feind gesichtet wird, bekommt der Spieler eine Nachricht o.ä.. 

Ansonsten füg ich dann morgen noch die internen Sachen für eine grobe Terrascore Simulation etc. ein und bastel dann erste GUI Elemente zum Anzeigen der Eigenschaften der Himmelskörper zusammen. Ich denke man sollte die Eigenschaften der Objekte aber nur sehen können, wenn ein Raumschiff o.ä. des Spielers in der groben Umgebung ist oder wie seht ihr das? 

Von mir aus kann ich dann auch mal noch den aktuellen Build hochladen  

Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (21. September 2011)

gibts bald eine kleine neue demo?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (21. September 2011)

Joa wie gesagt, wenn ich die GUI zum Anzeigen der Eigenschaften fertig habe (~ morgen Abend oder Freitag), lade ich den aktuellen Build (= aktuelle Version) mal hoch. 

Lg


----------



## spionkaese (21. September 2011)

Öhm, was ist ne Terrascore Simulation?
Und wird es bei der nächsten Version vielleicht auch ne Linux Version geben?


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Was die Minimaps angeht: Das mit den Radarstationen ist keine schlechte Idee, würde sicherlich etwas mehr Taktische Tiefe einbringen, aber meint ihr nicht, dass das dann irgendwann zu viele werden könnten? Aber dazu könnte ich ja eine Liste machen, sodass man sie ein/aus blenden kann und falls ein Feind gesichtet wird, bekommt der Spieler eine Nachricht o.ä..


 
Jap, das habe ich mir im Nachhinein auch überlegt. Eine Meldung, wie ein aufleuchtendes Icon samt Signalton, dass auf feindliche Bewegung hinweist. (Wahlweise deaktiverbar, wenn man es nahe feindlicher Systeme setzt, sofern dort Patroullien unterwegs sind / Eventuell einstellbarer Radius hinsichtlich feindlicher Aktivität? Alles möglichkeiten, die aber einen Test benötigen und zudem müssen die Einheiten auch erst mal stehen.)

Ich habe mir hinsichtlich Kämpfe eine Sache überlegt, sofern du interessiert bist: Wenn ein Schiff einen Planeten angreift, dann denke ich, kann es aufgrund seiner Größe vielleicht keine genauen Schläge durchführen, heißt also, nur eine bestimmte Struktur angreifen - da wäre dann ja vielmehr eine Art Splash-Damage vorhanden, heißt also ein prozentual ausgerichteter Schaden, den alle Gebäude nehmen. Man braucht also kleinere Schiffe, um einzelne Strukturen direkt anzugreifen. Ebenso denke ich, dass bei globalem Schaden folglich auch die Natur leiden muss. Heißt, wenn Planet XYZ Bäume besitzt, die vielleicht in der Zukunft nicht mehr so interessant sind - oder Berge mit Minen - dann müsste bei einem groß angelegten Angriff, zum Beispiel durch Raketenbatterien, ja folglich auch das Ökosystem leiden. Berge werden einfach mal kaputt geschossen, Minen stürzen ein, ganze Landstriche werden verwüstet - vielleicht könnte man im Nachhinein solche Dinge hinzufügen, die es schwerer machen, einen Planeten wieder aufzubauen - oder gar zu übernehmen. (Was nützt mir eine kaputte Infrastuktur?) Somit wären dann kleine, taktische Angriffe sinnvoller. Aber das sind alles Elemente, um die du dich kümmern solltest, wenn es erst mal so weit ist.


----------



## fadade (22. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Ansonsten füg ich dann morgen noch die internen Sachen für eine grobe Terrascore Simulation etc. ein und bastel dann erste GUI Elemente zum Anzeigen der Eigenschaften der Himmelskörper zusammen. Ich denke man sollte die Eigenschaften der Objekte aber nur sehen können, wenn ein Raumschiff o.ä. des Spielers in der groben Umgebung ist oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Von mir aus kann ich dann auch mal noch den aktuellen Build hochladen
> 
> Lg


 
1) also bei space rangers 2 konnte man seine Schiffe mit 
- Antrieb
- SChildgenerator
- einem Tank
- Greifarm (zum aufsammeln der Items)
- Scanner mit bestimmter Reichweite
- max. 5 Waffen (bei kampfraumschiffen)
- max 4 "Sonderdingern" (also mehr dies und das oder resistent gegen so und so)
- und noch irgendwas
ausrüsten.

Je nachdem, wie gut der Scanner war, wurden auch entfernte objekte auf der Minimap angezeigt und halt informationen zum Schiff, wenn man es scannt. Vllt kannst du so etwas ähnliches ja auch umsetzen 

2) jaaa noch einen Build


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Öhm, was ist ne Terrascore Simulation?
> Und wird es bei der nächsten Version vielleicht auch ne Linux Version geben?



1 oder 2 Seiten weiter vorne im Thread wurde das eingebracht. Es handelt sich einfach um einen Wert/Stufe, die die bewohn- oder besiedelbarkeit eines Planeten angibt. Da fließt u.a. die Temperatur der Planeten etc. ein. 
Eine Linux Version wird wohl noch etwas dauern, ich warte erst noch, bis das neue Rendering-System der SFML fertig ist, dann muss ich sowieso einiges umbauen. Außerdem muss ich das Multithreading erst noch auf Boost (Library) umstellen, im Moment wird noch die WinAPI verwendet. Und dann brauche ich noch jemanden, der das für mich kompiliert, denn ich habe keinen PC mit Linux und ich glaube das muss dann auf einem Linux-System kompiliert werden, damit nicht die Windows-Runtime etc. gelinkt wird. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher, denn ich habe bisher nur auf Windows programmiert. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit C++ auf Linux? 

@ KILLTHIS: Das sind gute Ideen, allerdings denke ich, dass ich bei dem Ökosystem etc. nicht zuu sehr ins Detail gehen sollte (Bäume etc.), sondern einfach 2-3 verschiedene Öko-Bereiche mache, wie z.B. Atmosphäre, und diese dann "beschädigt" werden. 

@fadade: Es wird sicherlich Forschung und Upgrades für die Raumschiffe geben, aber ich denke einzelne Gegenstände/Waffen für die Raumschiffe ist dann doch etwas zuu viel, denn es ist ja immer noch ein Strategie Spiel und ich hätte jetzt z.B. eher weniger bock 50 Schiffchen einzeln mit Gegenständen/Waffen auszurüsten 

Lg


----------



## pyro539 (22. September 2011)

> Eine Linux Version wird wohl noch etwas dauern, ich warte erst noch, bis  das neue Rendering-System der SFML fertig ist, dann muss ich sowieso  einiges umbauen. Außerdem muss ich das Multithreading erst noch auf  Boost (Library) umstellen, im Moment wird noch die WinAPI verwendet. Und  dann brauche ich noch jemanden, der das für mich kompiliert, denn ich  habe keinen PC mit Linux und ich glaube das muss dann auf einem  Linux-System kompiliert werden, damit nicht die Windows-Runtime etc.  gelinkt wird. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher, denn ich habe bisher nur auf  Windows programmiert. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit C++ auf Linux?


Hoi,
also man muss es definitiv auf Linux compilen. Linux und Windows verwenden ja schon unterschiedliche Binärformate (ELF vs. PE), so dass die Binarys von Windows nicht nativ auf Linux lauffähig sind (außer halt mit Wine). Aber das sollte soweit kein Problem sein, solange du plattformunabhängige Libs (wie boost und SFML) verwendest. WinAPI-Zeugs ist natürlich eher schlecht 

Das Compilen kann ich gerne übernehmen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> @ KILLTHIS: Das sind gute Ideen, allerdings denke ich, dass ich bei dem Ökosystem etc. nicht zuu sehr ins Detail gehen sollte (Bäume etc.), sondern einfach 2-3 verschiedene Öko-Bereiche mache, wie z.B. Atmosphäre, und diese dann "beschädigt" werden.


Das war auch nur ein Beispiel, damit man es sich etwas verbildlichen kann, wie ich es meine.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. September 2011)

@ pyro539: Danke für dein Angebot es zu kompilieren. Werde dann wieder auf dich zukommen, wenn es soweit ist, denn wie gesagt warte ich noch, bis das neue Rendering System da ist und dann muss ich das Threading noch umstellen. 
@ Killthis: Dann ist ja gut, denn die Idee ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Das ganze kann ich dann noch in den Terrascore mit einberechnen. 

Ich bin heute übrigens noch nicht ganz fertig geworden, habe mich zuerst noch mal ein wenig der Performance und Code Struktur gewidmet und etwas aufgeräumt. Morgen im Laufe des Tages sollte ich dann soweit fertig sein, sodass ihr wieder was zu testen habt  Werden allerdings keine soo großen Unterschiede sein, also hauptsächlich grafisch und eben die kleine GUI Anzeige zum auslesen der Eigenschaften der Himmelskörper. 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

Alsoo.. ich wär dann soweit fertig für den 2. Pre-Apha release  

Changelog (im Vergleich zur ersten Demo):
- Grafik stark überarbeitet (neue Hintergründe, Shader, Nebel, schönere Texturen für Asteroiden und Asteroidengürtel)
- Performance im Verhältnis zu den neuen Features leicht verbessert 
- Mapgenerierung im Hintergrund, wenn man an den Rand der Map gelangt -> unendlich große Maps möglich, solange genug Ram da ist 
- Map wird zu beginn in einem anderen Thread generiert, sodass die Anwendung beim Klick auf "NewGame" nicht hängen bleibt, sondern ein Loading Screen erscheint
- Singlethreading ist rausgeflogen und Multithreading leicht verbessert
- erste GUI-Elemente zum Auslesen der Eigenschaften der Himmelskörper wurde integriert 
- viele, viele kleinere Verbesserungen

To Do Liste für die nächsten Tage: 
- Planetenpositionen beim erstellen nicht in einer Reihe, sondern zufällig berechnen 
- Parameter bei der Mapgenerierung integrieren, sodass z.B. entschieden werden kann ob man mit oder ohne Schwarze Löcher spielen will oder grafische Einstellungen wie '"Bunte"/Einfarbige Nebel' - die üblichen Einstellungen vor einem neuen Spiel halt
- gesamtes Maprendering und Updating überarbeiten, das dürfte einen ziemlichen Performance schub geben, besonders bei sehr großen Maps 
- neues Renderingsystem der SFML einbauen, sobald es denn mal endlich erscheint. Damit lösen sich hoffentlich die Probleme, die noch mit manchen AMD Grakas bestehen. 
- mehr Hintergründe mit Gimp erstellen (im Moment nur 3 verschiedene)
- Terrascore berechnen. Dazu bin ich heute leider nicht mehr gekommen, da noch einige entscheidende Elemente fehlen und bisher nur die Temperatur als Faktor da ist. 

Bekannte Bugs (treten alle nur bei AMD Grakas auf):
- Light-Shader Bug: Zentrum des Light-Shaders wird nicht richtig gesetzt. Graka: HD3650m 
- Glow-Bug: Von den "glowenden" Objekten gehen weiße Kreise aus, bis alles weiß ist. Graka: HD6950 - jetzt auch mit HD5870
- VSync Bug: Das Spiel stürzt ab, wenn man Ingame VSync an oder aus macht. Passiert nicht im Menü. Graka: HD5870 *- gefixt*

Sobald das dann fertig ist, werde ich beginnen das richtige Spiel zu entwickeln. Es wird mit einem Heimatplaneten beginnen und dann werde ich das ganze kontinuierlich, wie bei der Map, um neue Features erweitern (zuerst Test-Einheiten/Gebäude bauen, dann neue Planeten besiedeln usw).

Steuerung: 
- Pfeiltasten: Bewegung der Kamera nach links,rechts,oben und unten 
- Mausrad und +/- Tasten: Zoomen 
- rechte Maustaste: Asteroiden spawnen (nicht mehr linke Maustaste wie bei der letzten Demo) 
- Esc: Menü 
- TAB: Screenshot 
- linke Maustaste: Falls auf einen Himmelskörper geklickt wird, werden links unten die Eigenschaften angezeigt
- F1: Zwischen den Backgrounds umschalten. Der neue Background wird zufällig ausgewählt. Daher kann es sein, dass ihr mehrfach drücken müsst, weil eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass der neue Background der selbe wie der alte ist (es sind ja bis jetzt nur 3 verschiedene).

*Download und Hinweise:*
Ich habe es wieder in meine DropBox hochgeladen, da es für das Forum zu groß ist. Die Dateigröße ist leider um ~95% von 21 MB auf 39 MB gewachsen. Hier kann es runtergeladen werden.

Wichtig: Falls DLL-Fehler auftreten (wie z.B. MSVCR100.dll fehlt), müsst ihr noch das Microsoft Visual C++ Redist installieren (Ja auch die x86 bzw. 32 Bit Version wenn ihr ein 64 Bit OS habt). 


Performance-Feedback ist diesmal nicht so wichtig, da sich da nicht soo viel getan haben sollte (Außer ihr fliegt solange in eine Richtung weiter, sodass eine riesige Map entsteht.), es geht mir diesmal eher darum, ob euch die Grafik gefällt oder eher nicht. Wenn nicht, wüsste ich gerne von euch was nicht gefällt   Falls jemand doch ganz schreckliche Performance hat ist das natürlich eine Ausnahme, dann wüsste ich gerne davon 

Hier sind noch ein paar Screens der aktuellen Version: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2011)

Sieht bei mir so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (23. September 2011)

Umlaufzeit und Geschwindigkeit sind teilweise negativ und die schwarzen Löcher sind definitiv zu leicht^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

Joa da hab ich mich wohl verschätzt 
Die Hintergründe sind max. 2048x2048 groß und dein Bildschirm hat wohl ne größere Auflösung auf der X-Achse, soweit ich das von den Screens her beurteilen kann. 
Werde die Hintergründe dann wohl auf 3000er Auflösung vergrößern müssen :/ 
Ist aber definitiv kein Bug in dem Sinne, sondern eher ein Phänomen, das ich nicht bedacht habe 

@ NCphalon: 

Gut, die Masse werde ich dann noch korrigieren, war nur geschätzt. Die Umlaufzeit und Geschwindigkeit stimmen eigentlich, ich muss sie nur noch positiv anzeigen. Wenn sie negativ sind, heißt das nur, dass sie anders herum rotieren, wie die positiven. 

Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (23. September 2011)

sieht doch schon sehr gut aus


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Joa da hab ich mich wohl verschätzt
> Die Hintergründe sind max. 2048x2048 groß und dein Bildschirm hat wohl ne größere Auflösung auf der X-Achse, soweit ich das von den Screens her beurteilen kann.
> Werde die Hintergründe dann wohl auf 3000er Auflösung vergrößern müssen :/
> Ist aber definitiv kein Bug in dem Sinne, sondern eher ein Phänomen, das ich nicht bedacht habe
> ...



Stimm habe eine Auflösung von 2560*1440


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Läuft super bei mir! (Auch das ändern von vsync) 


Was mir jetzt als einzigstes negativ aufgefallen ist: 
Mit einem Mausklick spawnen ja viele Partikel, welche irgendwann den Bildschirmrand erreichen. Wenn dieses Partikel zur hälfte über den Bildschirm rand ist, und es quasi somit den Mittelpunkt überquert, wird die restliche hälfte des Punkts die noch zu sehen ist einfach ausgeblendet. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie das genau bei dir funktioniert aber da sollte man vielleicht noch etwas dran basteln... sollte sich ja eig. schnell einrichten lassen?!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Guut, dann ist der VSync Bug jetzt schon mal weg  

Das mit den Partikeln/Asteroiden hat folgenden Hintergrund: Ich teste bei diesen kleinen Objekten lediglich, ob ihre Position (ihr Zentrum) im Bild liegt, oder z.B. bei der Kollisionsberechnung auch, ob die Position im Radius des Planeten etc. liegt. Das mache ich nur aus Performance Gründen, denn es ist schneller zu testen Ob ein Punkt irgendwo drin liegt, als zu testen, ob sich 2 Rechtecke/Kreise überschneiden. Ich könnte es also praktisch sofort ändern, aber würde das auch auffallen, wenn die Asteroiden/Partikel nicht manuell mit der Maus gespawnt werden würden? 

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

> ob ihre Position (ihr Zentrum) im Bild liegt


Dann nimmst du ja bestimmt vom Bild die Weite und Höhe?!
Dann kannst du ja für deine Berechnungen einfach die Weite + Radius Partikel und das selbe für die Höhe?!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Korrekt und dann wäre es ein Rechteck und um jetzt zu testen, ob das Rechteck das Rechteck des aktuellen Bilds berührt, brauche ich halt mehr Leistung als einfach zu testen, ob der Punkt darin liegt. Aber du hast Recht, ich sollte es ändern, ist ja kaum Aufwand. Diese Optimierung stammt noch aus der Phase, wo ich richtig viele Asteroiden hatte und diese nicht um die Kamera gespawnt wurden. Dort musste das für ~500.000 Asteroiden/Partikel gemacht werden, statt für die max. 1500 jetzt. Da hat es glaube ich ~50% ausgemacht 

Abgesehen davon bin ich im Moment am kompletten Redesign der Map (Codetechnisch). Läuft bis jetzt sehr gut, die Performance dürfte besonders bei sehr großen Maps stark steigen  
Mal sehn ob ich heute Abend fertig bin..

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt voll den Grafikbug bei mir! Kann man nur schlecht erklären...
Habe gerade nicht so viel Zeit aber ich mache später mal ein Foto oder am besten gleich ein Video 

Edit// Okay hab das Video schnell gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU war eine HD 5870


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Ja, das ist der beschissene Glow Bug, der nur auf manchen AMD Grakas manchmal auftritt -.- 
Ist das jetzt das erste mal oder war das vorhin auch schon, denn gestern Abend hast du noch geschrieben, dass es gut läuft. Seitdem vllt. irgendwie Treiber oder so verändert? 
Habe leider keine Ahnung, wie das auftreten kann. Eigentlich sieht es aus, als würden die RenderTargets, in die das Zeug reinkommt, das "glowen" soll, nicht richtig gecleart und dann fegt der Blur Shader das nächste Frame über den selben Inhalt drüber und so breitet sich das dann langsam kreisförmig aus. Ich werde nacher mal was probieren und dir die veränderte .exe dann per PN zukommen lassen. Allerdings muss ich zuerst das Map System fertig machen, da im Moment nicht kompilieren kann.

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

So doof das auch klingen mag aber ich habe heute erst gelesen das man rauszoomen kann 
Am Treiber wurde zudem auch nichts geändert.

Jop alles klar.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Dann ist natürlich klar, dass du nie leuchtende Objekte wie Sterne siehst 
Hab die Lösung wahrscheinlich schon gefunden (SFML mal wieder ). Die Textur des Rendertargets wird auf manchen Systemen nach dem Clear nicht geupdatet, deswegen wird ständig der selbe Inhalt nochmal geblurrt und dann entstehen wie gesagt die weißen Kreise. Falls meine Lösung dann nicht funktioniert bau ich einfach nen Shader, der mir das Target mit der entsprechenden Farbe füllt. 

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Also kein SFML mehr nehmen


----------



## taks (24. September 2011)

Das Programm ist bei mir gerade abgestürzt.

Vllt. bringt dir das hier ja was.



Spoiler






> Problemsignatur:
> Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
> Anwendungsname:	Project Universe.exe
> Anwendungsversion:	0.0.0.0
> ...







Und das Logfile



Spoiler






> 0: BULID: RELEASE
> 
> 0: -Universe Logfile-
> 
> ...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Kannst du mir noch sagen, was du für eine Grafikkarte hast?
Wenn es nicht an deinem System liegt, wird der Fehler wahrscheinlich schon behoben sein, da ich im Moment den ganzen Code umbaue. 

Lg


----------



## taks (24. September 2011)

Ich habe eine ATI 5770.


----------



## spionkaese (24. September 2011)

So, habs auf meinem Windows jetzt auch mal getestet.
-Wenn ich VSync im Hauptmenü einstelle stürzt das Spiel ab
-Nach ner Weile wird alles weiß (weißt du aber schon)
Meine Graka ist ne ATI HD5850


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Okay, wies aussieht hat die SFML immer noch ziemliche Probleme mit AMD Grakas (früher starteten die Anwendungen teilweise gar nicht erst)  
Auf Nvidia Systemen läuft ja alles wie geschmiert.
Ich hoffe das neue Rendering System ist bald endlich mal fertig, damit wird sich das hoffentlich mal bessern. 

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Also ich nehm bei mir freeglut und bin damit sehr zufrieden 
Kann wohl nicht ganz soviel wie SFML aber läuft


----------



## Lemiewings (24. September 2011)

So hab mir die Neue Version vorhin auch mal angesehen. Und muss sagen gefällt mir soweit .
Nur drei Sachen stören mich an den Schwarzen Löchern.
1. Die haben weniger masse als die Sonnen -Was aber schon bekannt ist -
2. Der Verzerreffekt skaliert nicht richtig mit dem Zoomfaktor. Heißt ein Objekt ist bei vollem Zoom verzerrt dargestellt wird ist wenn man weiter herauszoomt nicht mehr verzerrt.
3. Würde es besser aussehen wenn sich der "Verzerrwiebel" drehen würde. Oder ich würde das so wie hier aussehen lassen. Dann müsste sich der Verzerreffekt auch nicht bewegen .

Edit: Nochmal ein kleines Video von Punkt 2 gemacht .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaysElsEqho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man sieht wie der Planet ab einer bestimmten Zoomstufe zwischen verschwommen und nicht verschwommen hin und her "ploppt".


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Joa SFML ist halt vorallem eins: Einfach! 
Mit ca. ~50 Zeilen ist es somit z.B. möglich ein Window zu erstellen, ein Bild zu laden und es als Sprite zu rendern. Allerdings gibts auch einige Dinge die mir ziemlich auf den Sack gehen, allem voran natürlich die seltsamen AMD Bugs. Außerdem ist die API nicht soo flexibel (z.B. VBOs etc), was sich mit dem neuen System (ich wiederhole mich ) anders wird. 

@Lemiewings: zu 2.: Das liegt daran, dass ich den Radius des Effektes mit dem Zoom skaliere. Allerdings wird er bei vollem Zoom so groß, dass er fast das gesamte Bild bedeckt. Deshalb ist da ne Sperre drin, dass er nicht größer wird, aber da muss ich nochmal rangehen. 

zu 3.: Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass es mit etwas Bewegung vermutlich besser aussieht. Da lässt sich sicher auch noch was machen. 

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Nunja, Window erstellen bei freeglut ist sehr easy^^


    glutInit(&argc, argv);
    glutInitWindowPosition(0, 0);
    glutInitDisplayMode(GLUT_DOUBLE | GLUT_RGB | GLUT_DEPTH | GLUT_MULTISAMPLE);

    glutInitWindowSize(Window_x, Window_y);
    glutCreateWindow(Engine_Name);

Fertig


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Bei SFML: sf::RenderWindow (Width,Height,Farbtiefe);


----------



## Lemiewings (24. September 2011)

Ach ja was ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen habe. Es sollten keine Kollisionspartikel erstellt werden wenn Asteroiden in Schwarze Löcher krachen .
So, jetzt habe ich genug kritisiert für Heute. Nocheinmal  für deine gute Arbeit!


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

So, mein "Tagesprojekt" ist sehr erfolgreich beendet  
Ich habe die gesamte Map mit all ihren Klassen und Threads überarbeitet und aufgeräumt. Dabei ist die Performance sehr stark angestiegen, der Speicherverbrauch etwas gesunken und die CPU Auslastung ebenfalls etwas gesunken.
Hier mal ein kleiner alt-neu Vergleich: 

alt | neu | Verbesserung in % 

FPS: 40 | ~400 (390-430) | 975-1075 % -> Gigantischer Performance Zuwachs 
Ram-Verbrauch (in MB): 250 | 220 | 12% -> Weniger Ramverbrauch ist immer gut
CPU-Auslastung (in %): 30-35 | 18-22 | 37-40% -> Bleiben mehr Taktzyklen für die Spiellogik später 
Threads: 3 | 4 | 33% -> Bessere Lastverteilung

Edit: Getestet wurde mit einer 4x so großen Map wie in den Demos (ohne Generierung, wenn man an den Rand kommt).

Edit²: Nach einer weiteren kleinen Verbesserung ist die Performance nochmal etwas gestiegen auf ~500FPS.

Lg


----------



## AMD (24. September 2011)

Sehr schön! 
Aber von 40 auf 500 ist schon ein Sprung... aber du sagtest ja mal das SFML irgendwie sonst sehr viele Aufrufe gemacht hat um alles zurendern und das dann dem glBegin sehr nahe kommt... ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. September 2011)

Ja das stimmt, das tut sie immer noch. Wird sich erst mit dem neuen Renderingsystem ändern, womit dann die Performance noch ein Stück steigen wird, ich schätze so auf 700-800 FPS. Was ich jetzt verändert habe war das Chunk System, sodass bedeutend weniger Chunks überhaupt geprüft werden müssen. Bei kleinen Karten macht das noch nicht so viel aus, aber bei richtig großen wird der Overhead einfach zu viel und das habe ich jetzt geändert. 

Lg


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. September 2011)

Hi KingofKingzZ!

Ich konnte mir die Demo bisher noch nicht ansehen, aber das klingt ja, als ob da noch echt was auf uns zukommen wird.  Wenn eine solche Performance vorhanden ist, dann bestehen ja auch riesige Möglichkeiten - was man ja noch abwarten muss, wie es sich nachher in der Realität verhält.

Ich bin gespannt!

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## joffal (25. September 2011)

Morgääähn. ich hab die neue Demo jetzt auch nochmal getestet. Aufm Main-PC wunderbar 

Allerdings tut sich aufm Lappi so gut wie gar nichts 
Spiel starten - Menü - Neues Spiel - und dann schaut mich unten rechts nur noch so ein roter Smiley mit "Project Universe" an ^^
Auch das ändern der Optionen brachte nix. Neuester Treiber etc. alles drauf.

-> Nvidia Geforce 9700M GT, 4GB RAM, Intel Mobile P8600 2x2,4GHz ... kp was da abgeht ... jetz sag nicht, du möchtest die Wirtschaft ankurbeln, indem wir uns alle Desktops zulegen und Nvdia-Grakas einbauen 

Zum Desktop-Run: 1A!!!!!!! (oder was kommt vor A? Wieder Z?) ->


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. September 2011)

Was heißt es tut sich nichts? 
Hängt es sich auf? Siehst du die Hintergründe? Oder ist da einfach nur schwarz? 

Lg


----------



## McClaine (25. September 2011)

Hey,
sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich würde aber mehr Planeten um die Sterne kreisen lassen sowie die schwarzen Löcher animieren, damit sich die selbstständig drehen, dann wirkts bestimmt schon sehr realistisch das ganze 

Hier musste ich kurz lachen, der grüne Planet sieht zwar top aus, die Beschreibung dafür failt aber ein bisschen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. September 2011)

@McClaine: 

Die Planeten kreisen bereits um die Sterne, allerdings relativ langsam. Wenn du aber ein paar Sekunden bei einem Planet bleibst sollte definitiv eine Bewegung auffallen 
Das mit den schwarzen Löchern lässt sich sicher noch machen. Die Eigenschaften sind ebenfalls noch nicht final, da fehlen noch ein paar Sachen. Die Umlaufzeit und Geschwindigkeit sind negativ, da sie sich in die andere Richtung drehen, wie die positiven. Ich muss es lediglich noch richtig anzeigen, also das - Zeichen einfach wegdenken, dann stimmts  Die Masse ist ebenfalls so abgeschätzt, dass die Verhältnisse zu Sternen etc. einigermaßen passen, ich denke in Wirklichkeit wäre er deutlich schwerer. Evtl. rechne ich es auch noch um, sodass es wenigstens richtig angezeigt wird, denn die realistischen Massen werde ich wohl nicht direkt einbauen können, denn die Masse eines schwarzen Lochs wäre vermutlich nicht in einem float (Datentyp) speicherbar. Deshalb muss ich alle Massen etwas kleiner machen. Die Rohstoffe (wie Silicium) sind natürlich ebenfalls nur Verhältnismäßig eingebaut, in Wirklichkeit gäbe es z.B. auf der Erde wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Silizium. 

Lg


----------



## McClaine (25. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> @McClaine:
> 
> Die Planeten kreisen bereits um die Sterne, allerdings relativ langsam. Wenn du aber ein paar Sekunden bei einem Planet bleibst sollte definitiv eine Bewegung auffallen
> Das mit den schwarzen Löchern lässt sich sicher noch machen. Die Eigenschaften sind ebenfalls noch nicht final, da fehlen noch ein paar Sachen. Die Umlaufzeit und Geschwindigkeit sind negativ, da sie sich in die andere Richtung drehen, wie die positiven. Ich muss es lediglich noch richtig anzeigen, also das - Zeichen einfach wegdenken, dann stimmts  Die Masse ist ebenfalls so abgeschätzt, dass die Verhältnisse zu Sternen etc. einigermaßen passen, ich denke in Wirklichkeit wäre er deutlich schwerer. Evtl. rechne ich es auch noch um, sodass es wenigstens richtig angezeigt wird, denn die realistischen Massen werde ich wohl nicht direkt einbauen können, denn die Masse eines schwarzen Lochs wäre vermutlich nicht in einem float (Datentyp) speicherbar. Deshalb muss ich alle Massen etwas kleiner machen. Die Rohstoffe (wie Silicium) sind natürlich ebenfalls nur Verhältnismäßig eingebaut, in Wirklichkeit gäbe es z.B. auf der Erde wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Silizium.
> ...



Nee, ich mein net den Speed der Planeten sondern deren Anzahl, es gibt schliesslich unendlich viele Galaxien mit mehr als 2 Planeten die um einen Stern kreisen


----------



## Bartolomeus (26. September 2011)

Hallo KingofKingzZ,

hab mir jetzt auch (endlich) die zweite Pre-Demo angeschaut. Und ich muss sagen grafisch hat sich schon einiges getan. Mir gefallen die schwarzen Löcher und jetzt ist auch der Gesamteindruck etwas farbenfroher! Das neue Fenster für die Planeteninfo's funktioniert aoweit ja auch schon supi! Da freut man sich schon auf die nächste Arbeitsschritte! 

Gruß Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. September 2011)

So, hier mal ein kleines Update. Ich bin mit der Map jetzt soweit erstmal zufrieden und implementiere jetzt das Siedeln auf Planeten und das Gebäude bauen. Ich will mich hierbei zuerst dem RTS Modus widmen, der sich schneller spielt und weniger verschiedene Rohstoffe beinhaltet, sowie weniger Verwaltung verlangt und den Fokus eher auf Kampf legt. Dazu hätte ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge für Gebäude (die nur auf Planeten gebaut werden können, also keine Raumstationen o.ä.) von euch  Hier mal ein paar Dinge, die ich mir so spontan eingefallen sind:

Evtl. sollte man manche Gebäude upgraden können, vllt. bis max. Stufe 3 ?

- Rohstoffgebäude; Höhere Stufe = mehr Rohstoffabbau pro Zeiteinheit
- "Kasernen"-gebäude; Höhere Stufe = schnellere Erstellung der Einheiten. Hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was es noch geben könnte, abgesehen von einer Raumschifffabrik. Vorschläge ? 
- Verteidigungsgebäude; z.B. Automatische Verteidigungsanlagen, die auf Gegner und Asteroiden schießen; Höhere Stufe = mehr Schaden/Feuerrate
- Forschungsgebäude: Generiert Forschungspunkte, die zum erforschen neuer Technologien nötig sind; Wird es vermutlich aber nur im Wirtschaftsmodus geben, da dies die Spielrunde wohl in die Länge ziehen würde. Stattdessen gibt es im RTS-Modus das...
- Techologiezentrum: Hier können Upgrades für Raumschiffe o.ä. *gekauft* werden (-> sofort "einsatzbereit", sobald gekauft); Mehr Gebäude dieser Art (pro Planet nur 1, aber wenn man auf mehreren Planeten welche hat), senken die Kosten 
- Raumhafen; Nötig um "Handelsrouten" zum automatischen verschicken von Rohstoffen von Planet zu Planet einzurichten; Höhere Stufe = mehr mögliche Routen, die mit diesem Planeten in Verbindung stehen 
- Kraftwerk: Unbegrenzte Anzahl baubar; Erzeugt Energie, die z.B. für die Verteidigungsanlagen nötig sind; Wenn zu wenig Energie da ist -> Ausfall von Gebäuden 

Insgesamt gefallen mir da aber ein paar Sachen nicht so wirklich, wie z.B. die Kraftwerke oder das ganze Forschungs/technologie Zeug. Das muss irgendwie noch verbessert werden, daher bitte ich euch um Ideen  

Hier sind übrigens die Änderungen, die ich noch seit der letzten Demo vorgenommen habe: 
- Planetenpositionen sind nun nicht mehr in einer Reihe bei Beginn des Spiels und bei frisch generierten Chunks, sondern zufällig um den Stern verteilt
- Overall Performance stark verbessert (genaueres siehe vorherige Seiten) -> Max. Grafik: 400-500 FPS, Min. Grafik: 800-900 FPS (mit Phenom II und Gtx470 getestet)
- Partikelsystem Performance stark verbessert
- Geschwindigkeit und Umlaufzeit werden nun immer positiv angezeigt
- Masse der Schwarzen Löcher korrigiert

Lg


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. September 2011)

Wie wäre es mit eine Drohnenfabrik? Drohnen sind einfache, unbemannte Einheiten, die wenig kosten, dafür aber nur eine begrenzte Reichweite zur Nutzung besitzen - heißt, man könnte sie allenfalls weitreichend nutzen, wenn man quasi eine Linie besiedelter Planeten hat. Ansonsten würde ich es unterteilen: Jägerfabrik, Schlachtschiffabrik - also verschiedene Einheitentypen. Vielmehr möglichkeiten sind im Luftleeren Raum wohl kaum möglich.

Ich denke hier aber auch noch an einen bestimmten Typus aus Homeworld 2 - ein Kommandoschiff! Das Kommandoschiff ist schnell und gut gepanzert, kann aber nicht angreifen - dafür kann die Kommandoeinheit im Inneren auf das fremde Schiff und dieses dann übernehmen.


----------



## McClaine (26. September 2011)

ich würdn Gebäudelimit setzen. 

Kraftwerke, max 5 Stück mit 3 levels, alle Gebäude brauchen Energie, so könnte man das im Zaum halten. Höherer lvl - mehr Energie
Geschütze max 5 Stück pro Planet mit 3 levels, ansonsten schwirren da 100 dinger rum^^
Balancing ist natürlich wichtig, aber das überlass ich dem Boss...^^

Technologiezentrum finde ich gut, würde da auch 3 Ausbaulevels machen, mit jedem Level ne bessere Technologie. Technologien an sich evtl aufteilen, wie nen Baum. Ein zweig Wirtschaft, der nächste Militär, ein anderer für Upgrades und Bonis wie Schutzschilde für Planeten usw.

Ansonsten:

 Rohstoffgebäude; Höhere Stufe = mehr Rohstoffabbau pro Zeiteinheit  
- "Kasernen"-gebäude; Höhere Stufe = schnellere Erstellung der  Einheiten. Hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was es noch geben könnte,  abgesehen von einer Raumschifffabrik. Vorschläge ? Raumschiffwerft baut 5 verschiedene Einheiten, wie kleine Jäger, Kreuzer, Schlachtschiffe, auf höheren Lvls Kommandoschiff und ne starke Spezialeinheit. Kaserne baut Bodentruppen und Engineers, Wissenschaftler, Kundschafter!?
- Verteidigungsgebäude; z.B. Automatische Verteidigungsanlagen, die auf  Gegner und Asteroiden schießen; Höhere Stufe = mehr Schaden/Feuerrate  
- Raumhafen; Nötig um "Handelsrouten" zum automatischen verschicken von  Rohstoffen von Planet zu Planet einzurichten; Höhere Stufe = mehr  mögliche Routen, die mit diesem Planeten in Verbindung stehen + mehr Umsatz


----------



## Bartolomeus (27. September 2011)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag zu den Schiffswerften. Ich würde sie aufteilen in:

- eine kleine Schiffswerft ("Jägerwerft" auf den Planeten, nur zur Herstellung von Jägern: Leicht, Mittel und Schwere Jäger)
- dann eine Raumwerft für die Großkampfschiffe.

Killthis seinen Vorschlag mit der Drohnenfabrik finde ich auch sehr gut!

Was ich noch sehr positiv finden würde, wäre die Möglichkeit den Mond (vorrausgesetzt der Planet hat einen) zu nutzen. Für z. B. die Rohstoffgewinnung, als Aussenposten (dadurch bessere Frühwarnung vor anfliegenden Schiffen/Flotten). Oder auch als kleiner Boni für die Verteidigung wenn dort eine Basis errichtet wurde.

Marko


----------



## joffal (27. September 2011)

Also ich würde ja erstmal ne klasse "spaceship" erstellen! da halt variablen, wie koordinaten, name, id, HP ... rein und dann die abgeleiteten Klassen vielleicht "fightship", "friendship", "kiship" und "playership".
SPrich ich würde jedem Spieler auf jeden Fall ein Hauptschiff machen, sowas wie der Held oder so in der Age of Empires Reihe und dann erstmal einteilen, was es geben können soll. Hier beispielsweise:
fightship für alle möglichen kriegsschiffe
friendship für "friedliche" Schiffe, Handelsschiffe etc. (ja bezeichnung ist ein bisschen platt )
kiship für die Schiffe der KI, wenn es sowas geben soll
und halt das genannte player-eigene raumschiff (in dem man z.B. auch rassenspezifische upgrades und Boni für alles möglich unterbringen kann.

-> Das mit der Drohnenfabrik finde ich auch gut! Nur weiß ich nicht wie leicht/schwer das umsetzbar wäre ....


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Raumschiffwerft baut 5 verschiedene Einheiten, wie kleine Jäger, Kreuzer, Schlachtschiffe, auf höheren Lvls Kommandoschiff und ne starke Spezialeinheit. Kaserne baut Bodentruppen und Engineers, Wissenschaftler, Kundschafter!?



Gut, aber wie setzt man Bodentruppen in einem Weltraum RTS ein? 



Bartolomeus schrieb:


> Was ich noch sehr positiv finden würde, wäre die Möglichkeit den Mond (vorrausgesetzt der Planet hat einen) zu nutzen. Für z. B. die Rohstoffgewinnung, als Aussenposten (dadurch bessere Frühwarnung vor anfliegenden Schiffen/Flotten). Oder auch als kleiner Boni für die Verteidigung wenn dort eine Basis errichtet wurde.
> Marko



Ich wollte die Monde eigentlich wie ganz normale Planeten behandeln, sodass auf ihnen ebenfalls gesiedelt werden kann etc.



joffal schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja erstmal ne klasse "spaceship" erstellen! da halt variablen, wie koordinaten, name, id, HP ... rein und dann die abgeleiteten Klassen vielleicht "fightship", "friendship", "kiship" und "playership".
> SPrich ich würde jedem Spieler auf jeden Fall ein Hauptschiff machen, sowas wie der Held oder so in der Age of Empires Reihe und dann erstmal einteilen, was es geben können soll. Hier beispielsweise:
> fightship für alle möglichen kriegsschiffe
> friendship für "friedliche" Schiffe, Handelsschiffe etc. (ja bezeichnung ist ein bisschen platt )
> ...


 
Die Implementierung im Code ist weniger das Problem  Es geht eher um Vorschläge, was für Einheiten/Gebäude es Ingame später geben soll. Das mit dem Hauptschiff ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee, es könnte z.B. die Moral bzw. Kampfstärke der umliegenden Raumschiffe stärken..  
Die Drohnenfabrik wird übrigens auch nicht schwerer umsetzbar sein, wie die normalen Raumschiff(fabriken) auch. Statt einer festen Reichweite könnte man sie aber auch mit einer festen (evtl. upgradebaren) "Anzahl" an Treibstoff versehen. Diese Drohnen könnten dann vom Spieler selbst per WASD o.ä. gesteuert werden (allerdings keine direkte Steuerung, sondern die Drohne bekommt einen Schub nach X, wenn Taste X gedrückt wurde, was etwas Treibstoff kostet). Außerdem würde die Gravitation auf die Drohnen wirken. Falls der Treibstoff leer ist, würde die Drohne einfach bis zur Zerstörung laut den Gesetzten er Physik weiterfliegen. Evtl. ließen sich mit dieser Steuerung auch spezielle (Miltär-)Raketen einbauen, die man dann gezielt auf feindliche Planeten lenken kann. Das darf dann aber nicht zu einfach ausfallen. Aber mit dem Treibstoff und der Gravitation wäre das auch kein Problem, das ganze etwas schwieriger zu gestalten 

Lg


----------



## fadade (27. September 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, wenn du mehrere Rassen machen möchtest, bekommen die dann alle individuelle Einheiten und so oder immer die gleichen, nur eben farblich oder so unterschiedlich?
Weil ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es ziemlich komplex werden wird, wenn du jeder SPezies eigene Modelle etc. spendierst ^^

Was ich an Space Rangers 2 (jaja jetz das schon wieder ) noch gut fand, war, dass man so satelliten zur aufklärung auf unerforschte planeten schicken konnte und die dort halt ... aufklärten  und man manchmal auch einige brachbare/besondere gegenstände fand


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. September 2011)

Die verschiedenen Rassen bekommen natürlich unterschiedliche Einheiten und Upgrades/Forschungszeug. Die Gebäude werden ähnlich von der Funktion her werden, allerdings mit anderem "Bildchen" und Namen. 
So schwer ist das auch nicht da zu unterscheiden. Ein einfaches switch im Konstruktor, welche Textur geladen werden muss und wie die Attribute wie Schaden etc. gesetzt werden müssen. Behandelt werden letztendlich aufgrund der Basisklasse alle Schiffe genau gleich (im Code), auch die der KI. Bei der KI ist es lediglich so, dass die Befehle natürlich nicht vom Spieler kommen  

Das mit dem Aufklären und Entdecken von Eigenschaften oder was auch immer von Planeten, muss ich mir noch genauer überlegen. Da ist dann halt auch wieder wichtig, ob Eigenschaften von Planeten sofort sichtbar sind, oder eben erst aufgeklärt werden müssen, indem man eine Drohne hinschickt oder nahe ranfliegt etc. 

Lg


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. September 2011)

Ich würde es so machen: Der RTS-Modus zeigt direkt an, welche Ressourcen sich darauf befinden, der Wirtschaftsmodus verlangt nach einer Drohne oder einem Aufklärungsschiff, dass erst Scannen muss.


----------



## Lemiewings (28. September 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie setzt man Bodentruppen in einem Weltraum RTS ein?



Man könnte es doch so machen das es Truppentransporter gibt die die Bodentruppen auf einem Planeten Aussetzen und dort werden dann einfach Bodengefechte "errechnet" (wie bei der Total War Reihe wenn man dort das Gefecht automatisch berechnen lässt.), ohne das man die Soldaten selber steuert. Um das ein wenig zu Visualisieren, könnte man ja ein Status Symbol über den Planeten anzeigen (gekreuzte Schwerter/Gewehre oder ähnlich.), begleitet von kleinen explosionen auf der Planeten Oberfläche .

Ähnliches könnte man mit Entertruppen machen um damit zumindest größere Feindschiffe zu Entern.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn es dieses Feature in dieser oder ähnlicher Form ins Spiel schaffen würde. Das würde noch ein wenig mehr Tiefe geben .

Uhh und da kommt mir noch ne Idee! Das Trojanische Pfe...ähhh Handelschiff! Idee ist das man ein Truppentransporter als Handelsschiff tarnen kann und das dann mit etwas glück unentdeckt Truppen auf dem feindlichen Planeten aussetzt. Die haben dann die Chance Orbitalverteidigung und/oder Produktionsstätten zu Sabotieren .


----------



## Crymes (28. September 2011)

Also, hab mal die neueste Beta getestet.
Beim aktivieren von V-Sync stürzt das Spiel reproduzierbar ab.
Wenn ich ein neues Spiel starte, sieht erst alles ganz normal aus, aber beim Zoomen sieht es so aus, als wenn Eier aufgeschlagen würden.
(Weise Flecken mit gelb roten Rändern bilden sich und "verlaufen über den ganzen Bildschirm, bis dieser komplett weis ist).

Hab ne Radeon HD 5770.

Bei der 1. Alpha war dieses Problem nicht.
Keins von beiden.


----------



## Crymes (28. September 2011)

Das mit dem Verlaufen kommt nur, wenn ich Bloom aktiviere.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. September 2011)

Jop, das ist der Glow Bug. Beide Bugs treten irgendwie mit fast allen AMD Karten auf, aber wirklich nur mit AMD Karten. Beides Features habe ich seit der ersten Alpha nicht angerührt, daher kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, warum das jetzt passiert und damals nicht. Naja wie schon öfters gesagt, wird das behoben sein, sobald das neue SFML Rendering System draußen ist. 

@ KILLTHIS: Einverstanden, wird so gemacht  

@ Lemiewings: Gute Idee, so müsste man z.B. den Planeten erst schwächen mit Raumschiffen und dann mit Infanterie landen um den Planeten einzunehmen. Dann könnte es noch eine extra Einheit Spion und Saboteur geben (was diese machen ist klar )

Lg

Edit: Habe eben noch 3 Bugs behoben, die zu Abstürzen hätten führen können. Hat aber nichts mit den AMD Grakas zu tun, die hätten genauso gut auf NV System zuschlagen können


----------



## Cheater (29. September 2011)

Hi,

Also ich habe das ganze jetzt einmal mit einer HD 6630M getestet. Es treten keinerlei Fehler auf und es läuft mit konstant 32 FPS. Also mach weiter so


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. September 2011)

Wohoo erste AMD Karte komplett ohne Fehler  
Darf ich fragen, welchen Treiber du verwendest? 

Lg


----------



## fadade (29. September 2011)

Heute @ AMD HD5470M getestet, auch keinerlei Probleme. Treiber ist einer der 10er Version.

Sachma, wie wirst du denn die Schiffe realisieren? Werden das "nur" Sprites sein oder richtige 3D-Modelle, die allerdings nur von oben zu sehen sind ?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. September 2011)

Es werden normale Sprites sein, wie alles andere Bisher auch. Würde auch keinen Unterschied zu den 3D Modellen machen, wenn man sie nur von oben sieht, denn das Sprite wird ja (bei Raumschiffen oder anderen "3D-Körpern") als 3D Modell per Blender, C4D etc. erstellt und dann gerendert. Das was rauskommt ist dein Sprite  

Lg

Edit: Da jetzt Wochenende ist kann ich wieder etwas mehr am Spiel machen. Die letzte Woche ist ja nicht so viel passiert. Die Schwarzen Löcher drehen sich jetzt übrigens


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. September 2011)

hab jetzt auch mal hier rein egschaut und ich muss sagen: GEIL!
zu dem gebäuden möchte ich gerne noch was sagen.
dort würde ich nciht nicht auf ne feste maximal-anzahl setzen, sondern dem spieler die möglichkeit einräumen unf verschiedenen planeten unterschiedlich viele gebäude zu errichten, abhängig von einer vorher (evtl im bezug auf die rohstoffe) festgelegte zahl. jeder gebäudetyp würde dann in abhängigkeit von der stufe unterschiedlich viele "punkte" benötigen. sobald der jeweilige planet "zugebaut ist" passen halt nicht mehr gebäude drauf.
dies würde zudem eine reizvolle möglichkeit geben einzelne planeten zu spezialisieren, da somit entweder beispielsweise 2 "große werften" oder 6"kleine werften" darauf plaziert werden könntren.

noch ne idee habe ich bezüglich bodentruppen (würde jedoch evtl. sone art transporter vorraussetzen)
so könnte man zB archäologen brauchen, um auf evtl auf planeten nach schätzen zus uchen, wodurch man nahc nem zufallsprinzip auch "sonder-technologien" finden könnte (in der üraxis wird dies jedoch in der art nicht so leicht umzusetzen sein). 
man könnte auhc "rohstoffjäger" auf verrschiedene planeten senden, damit diese die abbaugeschwindigkeit (und in abhängigkeit dazu evtl auch die produziergeschw. von einheiten) erhöhen und es anch nem zufallsprinzip zur erhöhung der vorhandenen rohstoffe kommt.

PS: wie stehst du denn mitlerwiele zu raumstationen?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. September 2011)

Schön dass es dir gefällt und gute Idee mit der maximal Anzahl. Kommt mal auf die "Ideen-Liste"  

Raumstationen hatte ich durchaus vor zu integrieren. Einerseits z.B. in Asteroidengürteln und nahe bei Gasplaneten zum Rohstoffabbau, andererseits auch als kleine Außenposten evtl. mit Geschützen o.ä. Die genaue Funktion/Sinn dieser Außenposten muss ich mir aber noch überlegen. 

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. September 2011)

kannste mal die "ideen-liste" reinstellen  evtl kann man ja noch einzelne gedankengänge spezialisieren.

raumstationen find ich an sich ziemlich geil, allerdings hab ich die befürchtung, dass es leicht zu ner art fallen-bauen-spielmechnaik wird, wo man sich einfach ne ganze region als festung aufbaut.
dabei find ich die idee von homeworld 2 gut, wobei man ne feststationierte sonde aussenden kann. 
im bezug zu den restlichen stationen werd ich mal noch n bisschen überlegen. kann ich morgen in meinen pausen gut machen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. September 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> kannste mal die "ideen-liste" reinstellen  evtl kann man ja noch einzelne gedankengänge spezialisieren.



Ich habe mir immer nur die Links zu den Posts in ner Textdatei gespeichert, aber nun gut, ich hab hier jetzt mal alles zusammengetragen: 



Spoiler



- Bodentruppen/Wissenschaftler/etc. auf Planeten aussenden um diese zu erforschen, ggf. auch noch Belohnungen in Forum von Technologie o.ä.
- verschiedene Rassen -> verschiedene Eigenschaften etc. (Müssen noch ausgearbeitet werden)
- 2 Spielmodi (Economy: langsamer, mehr Rohstoffe, konzentriert sich auf Verwaltung und Wirtschaft; RTS: schneller, weniger verschiedene Rohstoffe und Verwaltung, konzentriert sich auf Kampf)
- Bodentruppen nötig um Planeten einzunehmen, davor muss Planet mit Raumschiffen "bereit" zum stürmen gemacht werden 
- Sabotuere/Attentäter die Gebäude o.ä. unbemerkt zerstören können 
- 1 "Held"-Raumschiff pro Spieler, das Moral o.ä. der umgebenden Einheiten stärkt
- zu Gebäuden: siehe hier + folgende Seite
- zu Minimaps und "Fog of War" siehe hier + folgende Seiten
- Terraforming: Ein Planet muss einen geeigneten "Terrascore" besitzen, damit darauf gesiedelt werden kann. Dieser hängt ab von Temperatur, Wasservorkommen etc. Der richtige Terrascore zum siedeln sollte bei jeder Rasse evtl. unterschiedlich sein. Man kann später den Terrascore eines Planeten mit einem speziellen Raumschiff verändern
- Energie nötig, damit Gebäudefunktionen erhalten bleiben. Kann durch Kraftwerke erzeugt werden -> muss irgendwie nochmal überarbeitet werden 
- Drohnen, die die Karte erkunden. Siehe hier
- das was du oben vorgeschlagen hast



Ansonsten sind Ideen bezüglich des Game Designs relativ am Anfang im Thread und ab Seite ~15 wieder. Werde die Tage aber mal alles noch ganz genau zusammentragen und ein Grundlegendes Game Design draus basteln, denn in der Liste da oben fehlen noch ein paar Sachen glaube ich 



> raumstationen find ich an sich ziemlich geil, allerdings hab ich die befürchtung, dass es leicht zu ner art fallen-bauen-spielmechnaik wird, wo man sich einfach ne ganze region als festung aufbaut.


 
Genau diese Befürchtung habe ich auch 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. Oktober 2011)

Meint ihr, eine frische Siedlung sollte von Anfang an eine bestimmte Anzahl von Rohstoffen als Startpaket oder gar bereits Rohstoffgebäude der Stufe 1 besitzen? Oder sollte man lieber selbst dafür sorgen müssen, dass man auch auf dem Siedlunsraumschiff genügend Rohstoffe für einen grundlegenden Start auf dem neuen Planeten dabei hat? 

Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Oktober 2011)

ich würde das startpaket nehmen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Oktober 2011)

ich würde komplett auf rohstoffgebäude verzichten. das war das, was mich immer bei jedem 08/15 strategiespiel aufgeregt hat. wenn dann würd ich (wenn auch ggf nur als zusatzfunktion) wieder ne idee von homeworld 2 aufschnappen, wo man sammler zu asteroiden und alten raumschiff-wrcks geschickt hatte, um rohstoffe zu sammeln.
ich versuche mal meine vorstellung chronologisch rüberzubringen:
1.man startet mit nem basis schiff (mann kann es ja zB geschichtlich so rüberbringen, dass es wie in dem film pandorum ist)
2.der spieler sucht sich einen planeten aus, von dem er starten will (die temperatur würd ich in dem punkt mit reinbringen...evtl dies als die möglichkeit eine rasse zu wählen)
3.mit dem landen des startschiffes wird automatisch ne art primäres HQ aufgebaut, welches automatisch beginnt rohstoffe zu fördern) anfangs wird dies noch ziemlich langsam passieren, aber man hat sowohl die möglichkeit "aufzu leveln", als auch (bezug auf ne frühere idee von mir) durch ne art forscher die rohstoffförderung (EINES rohstoffes) zu steigern (auf unterschiedlichen planeten könnte man dann auch unterschiedliche rohstoffe wählen, die stärker gefördert werden)
4.nach den ersten bisschen rumbauen und den ersten einheiten kann man mithilfe des primären HQ n neues forschungsschiff (für n sekundäres HQ) bauen, welches prinzipiell die selben funktionen hat, wie das startschiff, jedoch nicht selber forschungsschiffe bauen kann (damit und mit der annahme, dass ein enues forschungsschiff teuer und/oder nur bsp. jede halbe stund gebaut werden kann, könnte man eine übermäßige expansion verhindern)
5.ducrh das bauen von rohstoffsammelschiffen ermöglicht im späetren spielverlauf zudem, die rohstoffe von asteroiden abzubauen (in diesem post erwähnte idee). die funktion der raumstationen würd ich wieder n bisschen von homeworld 2 abschauen, wo diese als rohstoff-sammellager (damit die schiffe nicht immer zurückfliegen müssen) dienen. [n bisschen abschweifende idee: spezielle gebäude wie forschungsstationen für bessere schiffe oder gebäudeupgrades würd ich in den weltraum verlagern...dabei müssen diese jedoch ne feste position in der umlaufbahn des planeten besitzen]

edit: als zwischenpunkt kann mana uch noch gut ne idee einbringen, die ich hier iwo gelesen hatte: man muss vor der Annexion eines neuen Planeten diesen mit ner drohne oder ähnlichen "scannen"* 
*


----------



## MRXYZ (3. Oktober 2011)

und vieleicht noch bodengefechte rein bringen damit wenn man einen planeten erobern will kann man enscheiden ob man alles weg "bomben" will (und damit dann alles oder vieles zerstört) oder auf dem planeten zu landen und
dann weniger schaden anrichtet.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Update. Ich habe mit jetzt die letzten Tage ein Interface und Verwaltungskram für meine ganzen Kolonien und Raumschiffe geschrieben. Im Moment bin ich jetzt dabei den A* Algo (Wegfindung) für die Raumschiffe zu implementieren, damit die Schiffe nicht durch Sterne o.ä. fliegen, wenn man ihnen Befehle gibt  
Außerdem überlege ich im Moment wie ich die Gravitation bei den Schiffen handhaben soll. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall nicht zu stark sein, aber ist Gravitation für die Schiffe denn überhaupt sinnvoll? Es wäre ja schon "blöd", wenn frisch erstellte Schiffe gleich wieder auf den Planeten crashen  Daher ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, diese komplett wegzulassen. Bei schwarzen Löchern sollte die Gravitation allerdings implementiert sein, denn sonst wäre diese auch wieder sinnlos. Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass man die Gravitation evtl. nur bei Sternen und Schwarzen Löchern aktiviert, allerdings nur in einem bestimmten Radius, sonst sind die Schiffe plötzlich abgedriftet  
Was meint ihr dazu? 

@ Nutskul: Ja, da hast du recht, wäre mal was anderes die Rohstoffgebäude wegzulassen. Dafür kann man dann die einzelnen Produktionskapazitäten hochschrauben  Im Wirtschafts-Modus wird es die Rohstoff Gebäude aber wahrscheinlich geben, denn da sind es ja nochmal einige Rohstoffe mehr, die u.a. auch weiterverarbeitet werden können.

@ MRXYZ: Es wird vermutlich die Möglichkeit geben, den Planeten zu komplett zerstören (allerdings nur mit sehr speziellen teuren und fortgeschrittenen Technologien/Waffen möglich), den Planeten oberflächlich zu zerstören (also quasi die Zivilisation etc. ausrotten) und die Möglichkeit den Planeten einzunehmen. Hierfür muss der Planet erst sturmreif geschossen werden (durch Raumschiffe) und dann mit Bodentruppen eingenommen werden. Grafische Bodengefechte wird es aber nicht geben. 

Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Oktober 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Außerdem überlege ich im Moment wie ich die Gravitation bei den Schiffen handhaben soll. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall nicht zu stark sein, aber ist Gravitation für die Schiffe denn überhaupt sinnvoll? Es wäre ja schon "blöd", wenn frisch erstellte Schiffe gleich wieder auf den Planeten crashen  Daher ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, diese komplett wegzulassen. Bei schwarzen Löchern sollte die Gravitation allerdings implementiert sein, denn sonst wäre diese auch wieder sinnlos. Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass man die Gravitation evtl. nur bei Sternen und Schwarzen Löchern aktiviert, allerdings nur in einem bestimmten Radius, sonst sind die Schiffe plötzlich abgedriftet
> Was meint ihr dazu?



/sign.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt die Wegfindung soweit fertig. Allerdings habe ich nun doch nicht den A-Star Algo benutzt, da er einfach zu aufwendig zu implementieren war und außerdem wahrscheinlich auch noch recht langsam gewesen wäre. Deswegen habe ich einen eigenen entwickelt. Es wird einfach alle 0,25s überprüft, ob ein Objekt in der Nähe ist und dann ggf. die Richtung korrigiert. Sobald das Objekt nicht mehr in Reichweite ist, wird wieder der direkte Kurs eingeschlagen usw.. Das Ganze ist noch etwas hakelig, da die die Richtung sofort geändert wird und auch noch keine Beschleunigung eingebaut ist, sodass das Raumschiff sofort von 0 auf 100 ist.
Außerdem sind jetzt noch Partikeleffekte bei den Raumschiffen drin. Hier an einem Screenshot zu sehen: (die Grafiken sind natürlich nicht final und nur Platzhalter )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Lemiewings (6. Oktober 2011)

Ahahaha der Glücksbärchi Funkelsternenantrieb ist der Brüller .
Also Sterne und Schwarze Löcher sollten auf jeden Fall Gravitation haben, Planeten fände ich auch nicht schlecht.
Könnte man das nicht so umsetzen das die Raumschiffe versuchen ihre Position zu halten, indem sie automatisch gegen die Gravitation beschleunigen/manövrieren oder das sie wie ein Satellit den Planeten umkreisen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Oktober 2011)

Vermutlich werde ich die Gravitation überall einbauen, allerdings etwas abgeschwächt. Ist auch einfacher so vom Code her. Dass die Schiffe automatisch gegensteuern habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wo wäre dann der Sinn  Außer Rechenleistung für die Physik zu verschwenden wäre da ja kein Unterschied (da sie die Position halten). Das mit dem Umkreisen wäre da schon besser. Evtl. lasse ich sie kreisen, wenn sie nahe dem Planeten sind und keine Befehle haben. Ein Mögliches Forschungsupgrade wäre z.B. ein Gravitations-außer-Kraft-Setzer  Hätte Vorteile für den Spieler und als Nebeneffekt würde es sich positiv auf die Leistung auswirken 

Lg

Edit: Gerade noch 2 Sachen eingebaut:
- Bei allen Anwählbaren Objekten (also Schiffe, Planeten, Sterne usw.) wird jetzt ein "Auswahkreis" gezeichnet, wenn sie Markiert sind. 
- "Auswahlrechteck" für die Auswahl mehrerer Schiffe etc. implementiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Oktober 2011)

nimmt doch langsam form an.
mit der gravitation hört sich spaßig an, aber n richtige beründung bei normalen planeten fällt mir nicht ein. kreisen ist ja schön und gut, aber wirklich relevant ist das doch kaum, oder hab ich grad n denkfehler?
sinnvoller würde ich es finden, wenn sich die schwerkraft der normalen planeten nur auf bestimmte "besonders langsame und anfällige" schiffe auswirken würde, mit dem hintergrund, dass diese planeten nicht zu nah kommen dürften. könnte man ja evtl mit sonder art "deadzone kreis" um die planeten bei ausgewähltem raumschiff sichtbar machen.
so richtig gefällt mir die idee zwar nicht, aber irgendwer wird schon noch n zündenden gedanken haben


----------



## Lemiewings (6. Oktober 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> nimmt doch langsam form an.
> mit der gravitation hört sich spaßig an, aber n richtige beründung bei normalen planeten fällt mir nicht ein. kreisen ist ja schön und gut, aber wirklich relevant ist das doch kaum, oder hab ich grad n denkfehler?
> sinnvoller würde ich es finden, wenn sich die schwerkraft der normalen planeten nur auf bestimmte "besonders langsame und anfällige" schiffe auswirken würde, mit dem hintergrund, dass diese planeten nicht zu nah kommen dürften. könnte man ja evtl mit sonder art "deadzone kreis" um die planeten bei ausgewähltem raumschiff sichtbar machen.
> so richtig gefällt mir die idee zwar nicht, aber irgendwer wird schon noch n zündenden gedanken haben



Es kommt darauf an wie viel "Realismus" bzw. Komplexität man im Spiel haben möchte ob das relevant ist. Und natürlich ob der Programmier bzw. die Engine dazu in der Lage ist. Wobei ich bei ersterem keine größeren zweifel hege .

Ich sage auch nur das ich die Idee nett finden würde, wenn die Schiffe von Planeten beeinflusst würden.
Und das um den Planeten kreisen könnt insofern nützlich sein, als das die Schiffe Geschosse abfangen können die schaden auf dem Planeten anstellen sollten. Wobei ich aber nicht glaube das King noch mehr zu berechnende "Projektile" haben möchte . Ansonsten hätte das was von einer "Igelstellung" im Militärischem sinne, einfach um den Planeten ein bisschen abzuschirmen bzw. in alle Richtungen zu verteidigen.

Die Idee mit der "Deadzone" für große Schiffe gefällt mir. Das könnte mann dann auf drei arten umsetzen.
1. In die Deadzone kann man nicht hineinfliegen. Weder in Freundliche noch Feindliche oder Neutrale. Womit das effektiv nur eine art "Abstandshalter" wäre.
2. Man kann nur in Feindliche und Neutrale fliegen. Wobei das bei einem Neutralen als Angriff gewertet wird.
3. Man kann auch in seine eigene Fliegen und wenn man nicht aufpasst beeinflusst man seinen eignen Planeten negativ .

Ob die Beeinflussung nur so lange dauert wie das Schiff dem Planeten zu nahe ist, oder auch danach noch weiter wirkt muss man dann gucken.


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Oktober 2011)

ich spinne jetzt mal die gadnken etwas weiter...warscheinlich etwas zuw eit, weil das sicherlich schwer zu programmieren ist:
1.man kann problemlos mit eben diesen großen schiffen in die "deadzone" fliegen, da diese nur ein visueller hinweis ist (alles andere würd ich als eine zu große einschränkung ansehen)
2.die idde mit der beeinflussung des planeten find ich gut. wenn es nicht zu viele physikalische berechnungen vorraussetzt könnte sich ja dadurch die umlaufbahn des planeten verändern...ob es mit einem früher oder späteren "sturz" in die sonne des system verbunden ist??? wär gut möglich. wenn man das ganze noch weiter führen würde, könnte man das auch auf kleine schiffe projezieren, die halt in summe gesehen auch etwas bewirken.->allerdings seh ich für diese ausschweifung schwarz, da es sicherlich zu komplex werden würde.
3.wenn man mit einem großen schiff einem planeten zu nahe kommt, dann wird diese (abhängig von der dann berechneten umlaufbahn um/in den planeten) entweder in den planeten stürzen oder wiene art asteroid an ihm vorbeisegeln.

deine idee mit den ins feindliche gebiet eindringen und als aggression bewertet zeug find ich auch supi  aber würde man das nicht um n ganzen gebiet -als art hoheitzgebiet- ziehen, und nicht nur um n einzelnen planeten? oder evtl selber grenzen die man festlegen kann...allerdings würde dann der sinn einer sonde in den schatten gestellt werden


----------



## Lemiewings (6. Oktober 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich spinne jetzt mal die gadnken etwas weiter...warscheinlich etwas zuw eit, weil das sicherlich schwer zu programmieren ist:
> 1.man kann problemlos mit eben diesen großen schiffen in die "deadzone" fliegen, da diese nur ein visueller hinweis ist (alles andere würd ich als eine zu große einschränkung ansehen)
> 2.die idde mit der beeinflussung des planeten find ich gut. wenn es nicht zu viele physikalische berechnungen vorraussetzt könnte sich ja dadurch die umlaufbahn des planeten verändern...ob es mit einem früher oder späteren "sturz" in die sonne des system verbunden ist??? wär gut möglich. wenn man das ganze noch weiter führen würde, könnte man das auch auf kleine schiffe projezieren, die halt in summe gesehen auch etwas bewirken.->allerdings seh ich für diese ausschweifung schwarz, da es sicherlich zu komplex werden würde.
> 3.wenn man mit einem großen schiff einem planeten zu nahe kommt, dann wird diese (abhängig von der dann berechneten umlaufbahn um/in den planeten) entweder in den planeten stürzen oder wiene art asteroid an ihm vorbeisegeln.
> ...


 
Bei Punkt 1. muss ich dir zustimmen. Das wäre eine zu große und vor allem nicht erklärbare Einschränkung.
An Punkt 2. und 3. hatte ich auch so in der art gedacht, dann aber nicht geschrieben da ich mir denke das das für eine Person zu komplex wird.

King ich hoffe wir setzen dich mit unseren Wünschen und Hoffnungen nicht zu sehr unter Druck .


----------



## KingofKingzZ (6. Oktober 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Und natürlich ob der Programmier bzw. die Engine dazu in der Lage ist. Wobei ich bei ersterem keine größeren zweifel hege .





> King ich hoffe wir setzen dich mit unseren Wünschen und Hoffnungen nicht zu sehr unter Druck .



Ach was, ihr setzt mich nicht unter Druck  Ideen können nie schaden und prinzipiell ist so gut wie alles möglich, solange ihr keine Crysis oder BF Grafik erwartet  Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, und davon hab ich noch genug . 



> Und das um den Planeten kreisen könnt insofern nützlich sein, als das die Schiffe Geschosse abfangen können die schaden auf dem Planeten anstellen sollten.



Dafür wollte ich eigentlich die Verteidigungsgeschütze auf dem Planeten einbauen. Das kreisen im Orbit hätte theoretisch nur den Sinn, dass die Schiffe sich mit dem Planeten weiterbewegen und nicht stehen bleiben. Klar würden sie dann auch automatisch Feinde angreifen, aber das wäre in meinen Augen eher Nebensache. Alternativ (oder zusätzlich?) könnte man die Schiffe auch auf den Planeten landen, dann werden sie in einer Liste im Planeten "geparkt" und mit einem Klick sind sie wieder bereit.  



> Wobei ich aber nicht glaube das King noch mehr zu berechnende "Projektile" haben möchte .



Doch, gerne  Ich steh auf Physik und Partikel und seit dem umstrukturieren der Mapklasse haben wir dafür auch noch ordentlich Leistung übrig. 



> Die Idee mit der "Deadzone" für große Schiffe gefällt mir. Das könnte mann dann auf drei arten umsetzen.
> 1. In die Deadzone kann man nicht hineinfliegen. Weder in Freundliche noch Feindliche oder Neutrale. Womit das effektiv nur eine art "Abstandshalter" wäre.
> 2. Man kann nur in Feindliche und Neutrale fliegen. Wobei das bei einem Neutralen als Angriff gewertet wird.
> 3. Man kann auch in seine eigene Fliegen und wenn man nicht aufpasst beeinflusst man seinen eignen Planeten negativ .
> Ob die Beeinflussung nur so lange dauert wie das Schiff dem Planeten zu nahe ist, oder auch danach noch weiter wirkt muss man dann gucken.



Würde das eher so machen, wie Nutskul schon sagte, dass man schon hineinfliegen kann, aber das dann eben mit negativen Effekten verbunden ist. Allerdings frage ich mich da, was für negative Effekte dies sein sollten? 
Den Planeten aus der Umlaufbahn zu werfen ist nicht möglich, da diese nicht per Physik berechnet wird, sondern fest integriert ist. Das Universum wäre sonst relativ schnell ziemlich leer, da die Planeten bei meinen Maßstäben und Werten in die Sonne fallen würden. Dann wären diese Raumschiffe, wenn sie denn den Planeten per Gravitation beeinflussen, so schwer, dass man schon min. gut 1/8 der Planetenmasse in das Raumschiff verbauen müsste. Es wäre dann unmöglich dieses abheben zu lassen. Halte ich für ein wenig unrealistisch  Außerdem: Wie sollten diese Raumschiffe produziert werden? Wenn sie negative Effekte haben, wird der Planet nach der Produktion, während das Schiff wegfliegt negativ beeinflusst. Halte ich nicht für so gut :/ Also falls euch noch was anderes als negativen Effekt einfällt, lasst es mich wissen 

Das mit den Gebieten und der Kriegserklärung ist gut, das kommt rein. Vermutlich werde ich das Gebiet so berechnen/aufbauen: 
- Jede Siedlung bekommt ein kreisförmiges Gebiet
- Wenn mehrere Siedlungen "auf einem Fleck" sind, werden die Kreise zusammengefasst und die Stücke zwischendrin, die noch frei sind, integriert. 

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Oktober 2011)

jup, stimm ich so auch zu. 
mit der beeinflussung der planeten hatte ich ein wenig übertrieben. hatte da sone art riesen raumschiff vorm geistigen auge, aber auf die idee, dass es etwas unrealitisch werden könnte, bin ich  nicht gekommen. wär aber was fürne art fun-mode...wo das ganze universum auf diese weise langsam kollabiert und man überleben muss mit seinem raumschiff...muhaha

mal ne andere frage: siehst du das schwarze loch in sofern realistisch, dass es auch planeten aus der umgebung verschlingen kann und auch wächst?

PS: da muss n "todesstern" mit rein, den du einfach mal eiskalt von lucas klaust  evtl mit dem schutzschild, der vom planeten aus generiert wird (episode VI)...ja, ich schweife wieder ab


----------



## Lemiewings (6. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema große Schiffe beeinflussen Planeten werfe ich mal folgendes ein:
EvE Online Titanen
Finde den Text gerade leider nicht mehr, aber es war die rede davon das die Titanen die Gezeiten auf einem Planeten beeinflussen können .
Ist zwar auch nur ein fiktives Universum, aber wenn es da so ist warum nicht dann auch hier .

Und so große Schiffe würden dann in einem Raumdock weit genug weg von dem Planeten gebaut werden, so das sie keinen Schaden anrichten.
Oder man muss nach dem bau einfach schnell genug fortfliegen .


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Oktober 2011)

sieht schon sehr beeindruckend aus...erinnert mich dann aber mal wieder an homeworld 2. die super-zerstörer oder wie die damals hießen sind nach der fertigstellung mittels hyperantrieb ins geschehen gekommen. is in sofern praktisch, dass man sie dann überall überall spawnen lassen kann.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (7. Oktober 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage: siehst du das schwarze loch in sofern realistisch, dass es auch planeten aus der umgebung verschlingen kann und auch wächst?
> PS: da muss n "todesstern" mit rein, den du einfach mal eiskalt von lucas klaust  evtl mit dem schutzschild, der vom planeten aus generiert wird (episode VI)...ja, ich schweife wieder ab



Naja also Planeten, Monde und Sterne können nicht verschlungen werden, da diese auf festen Bahnen bzw. Positionen liegen. Wachsen wäre kein Problem, müsste ich ja nur die Masse erhöhen, wenn ein Asteroid oder Raumschiff etc. reinfliegt. Joa so ein Todestern wär nich schlecht. Vielleicht als Hauptschiff einer bestimmten Rasse. Da fällt mir gerade auch ein, dass diese Rasse evtl. die Möglichkeit hätte sich eine bewegliche Raumstation zu bauen, die alle Gebäude etc. einer Planetensiedlung ebenfalls beinhaltet. Nur Rohstoffe produzieren könnte man dort dann natürlich nicht, sie wären also immer noch etwas abhängig von Planeten, aber hätten so z.B. auch mobile Raumschiff-Fabriken.



Lemiewings schrieb:


> Zum Thema große Schiffe beeinflussen Planeten werfe ich mal folgendes ein:
> EvE Online Titanen
> Finde den Text gerade leider nicht mehr, aber es war die rede davon das die Titanen die Gezeiten auf einem Planeten beeinflussen können .
> Ist zwar auch nur ein fiktives Universum, aber wenn es da so ist warum nicht dann auch hier .
> ...


 
Ja gut, man könnte das irgendwie in Zusammenhang mit dem Terrascore (Klima etc.) bringen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie sich die Gezeiten so aufs Klima auswirken..


Lg


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Oktober 2011)

Wo ich das gerade mit den Gezeiten lese;

Wie wäre es mit einer Einheit einer Rasse, dem (ich nenne ihn jetzt einfach mal so) "Verwüster"? Diese Einheit ist nicht zum direkten Kampf gedacht, sondern dient dazu, fremde Planeten schlichtweg unbewohnbar zu machen. Dies kann den feindlichen Vorstoß verhindern oder die Rückeroberung von Planeten erschweren; Ebenso kann er so die Produktion des Feindes einschränken, wenn das Terrascore soweit fällt, dass der Planet unbewohnbar ist.

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre das "Asteroiden-Katapult" - man fängt einfach einen Asteroiden und schleudert ihn dann auf ein Ziel.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, gute Idee für die Einheit  
Ich sollte langsam mal ne ausführliche und detaillierte Liste erstellen, was bis jetzt so geplant ist.
Heute habe ich jedenfalls die Wegfindung nochmal etwas überarbeitet. Sie ist jetzt deutlich "smoother" und ändert nicht so direkt die Richtung. Außerdem habe ich mir eine "Window"-Klasse geschrieben, in der ich ab jetzt die ganzen GUI Dinge unterbringe. So habe ich jetzt z.B. bereits ein Window für die Eigenschaften der Himmelskörper und der Einheiten. Diese kleinen Windows sind schließ- und verschiebbar, sodass man sie einfach neu Positionieren oder - bis sie das nächste mal "zwingend" gebraucht werden - verschwinden lassen kann. Die Eigenschaften werden jetzt übrigens bereits beim drüberfahren mit der Maus angezeigt. Falls die Maus nicht über einem Objekt ist, werden die Eigenschaften des aktuell markierten (oder falls keins markiert ist, nichts), angezeigt. 
Hier noch ein Screen eines solchen Windows: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## NCphalon (8. Oktober 2011)

Hm in den Maßstäben deines Spiels müsste dieses Schiff auf dem Screenshot ja nahezu stillstehen oder? Realistische Geschwindigkeiten für interplanetare Reisen in wenigen Sekunden wärn schon Vielfache von c, wie wärs wenn du dich bei der Geschwindigkeit an der Okuda-Warpskala orientierst? (W1=1*c, W10=∞*c), da gibts bestimmt en Algo mit dem ma das umsetzen kann oder? (Hab ma geguckt, Für Warp 1-9 gilt v = Warpfaktor^(10/3), also steigts dann ab Warp 9 zu Warp 10 hin exponentiell von 1516*c zu ∞*c an^^)


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja da hast du Recht, ich sollte das noch korrigieren. Im Spiel bewegt sich das Schiff schon ausreichend schnell, allerdings zeige ich es wieder mal falsch an 
Die Maßstäbe in meinem Spiel sind von den Zahlen her deutlich kleiner, deswegen muss ich vor dem Anzeigen erst umrechnen, was hier, wie gesagt, nicht geschieht. 
Mit dem Warp könnte man ja z.B. ein Forschungsupgrade o.ä. machen, sodass man das Schiff praktisch von A nach B "beamen" kann. Sollte allerdings begrenzt sein, also entweder eine max. Reichweite oder einfach dass man es nur alle X Minuten anwenden kann (könnte ja auch wieder upgradebar sein ). 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (10. Oktober 2011)

So, inzwischen habe ich verschiedene Möglichkeiten ausprobiert "Fog of War", also schwarzen Nebel, der alles nicht entdeckte verdeckt, zu implementieren. Schließlich habe ich wieder mal mein eigenes Zeug gebastelt, weil es irgendwie alles zu aufwendig war oder nicht gepasst hat. 
Von Beginn an, hat jeder Chunk eine Textur mit der Fog of War-Farbe (später wirds vllt. auch irgendeine Struktur wie z.B. Wolken wie bei Civ5 geben und nicht nur eine Farbe). Wenn jetzt etwas da auf der Map rumfliegt o.ä., dann "schneidet" ein Shader ein Stück heraus bzw. macht es transparent, sodass darunter die Map sichtbar wird. Das ist verhältnismäßig noch relativ speichersparend und sehr schnell. Desweiteren habe ich verschiedene Qualitätsstufen eingebaut: 
- Low: Tex-Resolution: 2048x2048, kein Blur
- Medium: Tex-Resolution: 4096x4096, kein Blur 
- High: Tex-Resolution: 4096x4096, 15 Gaussian-Blur Samples

Ich muss sagen, die Low und Medium Stufen sehen ziemlich ******* aus , da sie harte Kanten haben und nicht geglättet sind. Evtl. füge ich bei der Medium Variante noch 5 Blur Samples dazu, damit es wenigstens etwas weich ist. Wer Low einstellen muss, der soll dann aber auch Low zu sehen bekommen  

Hier noch 3 Sceen vergleiche. Die Fog of War Farbe ist hier auf den Screens zur Verdeutlichung rot. Außerdem sind die Screens in einer Test-App. entstanden, deswegen ist auch kein richtiges Spiel an den freien Bereichen zu sehen, sondern ein Screenshot einer sehr alten Version. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch in das Spiel portieren und dann mach ich mal ans Siedeln und Kolonien bauen 

High



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Medium



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Low



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Oktober 2011)

Low ist richtig Retro - i ♦ Pixel 

sieht aber richtig gut aus


----------



## Hydroxid (15. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Low ist richtig Retro - i ♦ Pixel
> 
> sieht aber richtig gut aus



Erinnert mich an Minecraft


----------



## KingofKingzZ (17. Oktober 2011)

So, nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen kaum Zeit gefunden habe, kann ich jetzt endlich weiter machen. Wie schon im letzten Post gesagt, werde ich als nächstes das Besiedeln von neuen Planeten etc. angehen. 

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Oktober 2011)

ich bin zwra kein experte, was programmierung angeht und ich will dir auch nciht dazwischen reden, aber wärs nicht einfacher in groben zugen alle beinhalteten objekte (sowie die objekte an sich, als auch schon teilweise die verknüpfung untereinander) einzubinden und dies dann sozusagen nurnoch auf das sichtbare zu übertragen? weiß nicht,w ie man es anders sagen kann


----------



## KingofKingzZ (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe leider nicht so ganz was du meinst  
Was meinst du mit Objekten? Die Himmelskörper? Und was bedeutet "auf das sichtbare übertragen"?

Falls sich das irgendwie auf die ganzen Gebäude und den Content allg. bezieht: Diese werden in einem Editor zusammengebaut, den muss ich allerdings noch machen. Sobald allerdings das Grundgerüst des Spiels steht und ich einige Skriptbefehle, Interfaces für Einheiten/Gebäude etc. eingebaut habe, wird der richtige Content wie gesagt mit einem Editor erstellt und das Spiel frisst dann alles. Das sieht sonst alles ziemlich hässlich im Code aus, wenn alles schon fest drin ist. Außerdem muss ich dann nicht jedes mal neu kompilieren, wenn ich eine Zahl o.ä. ausbalancieren will, sondern kann das bequem mit dem Editor bearbeiten. 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. Oktober 2011)

Update: 

Es ist jetzt möglich den Schiffen die folgenden Befehle zu erteilen:
- Kolonie gründen 
- Kolonie angreifen 
- auf Kolonie landen 
- Schiffe angreifen
- Forschungsschiffe auf Planeten aussenden

Als nächstes baue ich jetzt noch einige Effekte ein, sozusagen als Rückmeldung, dass der Befehl auch erkannt wurde, so wie es in RTS Spielen üblich ist (normalerweise kleiner Kreis o.ä. an der Position, wo die Einheit hinlaufen soll etc.). Dann wird es endlich etwas Aktion geben, indem ich einige erste feindliche Testschiffe in den Weltraum setze. Davor muss ich allerdings nochmal etwas an der Physik schrauben, damit wir ein paar schöne Explosionen mit vielen Trümmern und Partikeln erleben  Und eigentlich, sollte dann auch bald mal das neue SFML Rendering System fertig sein, von dem ich schon länger rede. Wenn das dann eingebaut ist, wird es die nächste Demo geben, denn dann sollte die Grafik überall laufen. Bis es soweit ist, kann allerdings noch etwas Zeit vergehen. 

Lg


----------



## Hydroxid (22. Oktober 2011)

Wann kommt wieder ne neue Demo? 
Edit: Hab nicht richtig gelesen...


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Oktober 2011)

willst das das über ne eigenständige befehlsleiste machen (alias day of the tentacle , monkey island 1,...) oder wie oft, mehrere befehle auf nen rechts-klick legen, die sich eigenständig von der jeweiligen auswahl verhalten?


----------



## Hydroxid (23. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Rechtsklick halte ich auch für sinnvoll...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. Oktober 2011)

Also es läuft im Moment so ab: 

Alle Befehle werden über einen Rechtsklick getätigt. Die Stelle an die man klickt, entscheidet dann, welcher Befehl genau gemeint ist: 

Falls mehrere Schiffe momentan angewählt sind: 
- Falls Rechtsklick auf Kolonie, die einem selbst/Verbündeten gehört  --> Landen 
- Falls Rechtsklick auf Kolonie, die einem anderen Spieler gehört, der kein Verbündeter ist --> Angriff auf Kolonie _hier muss ich noch testen, wie ich das mit der Infanterie mache, die zum einnehmen des Planeten nötig sind_
- Falls Rechtsklick auf ein Schiff eines Spielers, der kein Verbündeter ist --> Angriff auf das Schiff 
- Falls das alles nicht zutrifft --> Schiffe zum angeklickten Punkt bewegen

Falls nur ein Schiff angewählt ist: 
- All das, was oben schon steht
- Falls das Schiff vom Typ "COLONIZER" ist, und auf einen Planeten/Mond gedrückt wurde, der noch nicht besiedelt ist --> Kolonie gründen _Frage an euch: muss ein Planet zum besiedeln auch vollständig erkundet sein?_
- Falls das Schiff vom Typ "RESEARCHER" ist, und auf einen Planeten/Mond gedrückt wurde, der noch nicht vollständig erkundet/bekannt ist und nicht besiedelt ist --> Planeten/Mond untersuchen/erkunden


Das ganze funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Wenn später evtl. noch weitere Befehle dazukommen, könnte man durchaus auch noch was mit doppeltem Rechtsklick o.ä. machen, aber wie gesagt im Moment passt soweit alles und die Schiffe tun eigentlich immer das, was ich erwarte. 

Zusätzlich habe ich die Befehle jetzt vorhin noch farblich erkennbar gemacht, indem ein paar Partikel gespawnt werden. 
Siehe hier auf dem Screen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt folgende Farben: 
- blau: Bewegen/Landen 
- Rot: Angriff (auf Siedlung oder Schiff)
- Grün: Planeten besiedeln 
- Gelb/Orange: Planeten erforschen 


Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. Oktober 2011)

genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Oktober 2011)

Letzte Woche hatte ich wieder weniger Zeit, aber da ich diese Woche jetzt nichts zu tun habe und nichts lernen muss, wird es weiter voran gehen 
Heute Morgen hab ich jetzt schon das "Window" zum verwalten der Kolonien angefangen. 
Frage an euch: Sollte ein "Kolonie-Schiff" (also eins, womit man die Siedlung gründen kann), zerstört/weg sein, wenn die Siedlung gegründet wurde, oder sollte das Schiff in der neuen Siedlung landen? 

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Oktober 2011)

bin nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstanden hab, aber ich sag dir einfach mal meine meinung 
wenn das teil landet, würd ich es für sinnvoll halten, dass sich dies zu nem HQ "transformiert" oder son spaß.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Oktober 2011)

okay, ich glaube dann habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt 
Ich meine folgendes: Wenn jetzt so ein Siedlungs-Schiff zu einem Planeten fliegt und dort eine Kolonie gründet, sollte dieses Siedlungs-Schiff dann nicht mehr verwendbar sein, also zerstört werden/verschwinden, oder sollte das Schiff, nach der Gründung der Kolonie weiterhin verwendbar bleiben? Also in Kurzform: Siedlungsschiffe nur einmal oder mehrfach verwendbar?

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Oktober 2011)

naja, zuminddest zur hälfte hab ichs richtig verstanden 
nur ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht...hmm.
die andere option wär, die für viel geld nachzubauen? oder man würde eine wiederverwendung mit gewissen nachteilen verbinden. weniger "bauplatzt" oder sowas in die richtung.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, ich versuche es erst mal damit, dass man ein Siedlungsschiff pro Kolonie bauen muss, sonst wirds zuu einfach. Lässt sich ggf. ja später noch schnell ändern 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dann hab ich noch ne Frage: Sollte es möglich sein, jede Kolonie vollständig auszubauen (sofern die Eigenschaften/Ressourcen des Planeten passen), oder sollte es eine Art künstliche Begrenzung geben, sodass die Siedlung z.B. max. 10 "Gebäude-Punkte" hat und die einzelnen Gebäude, die gebaut werden, "verbrauchen" dann sozusagen diese Punkte. Wenn keine Punkte mehr in der Kolonie übrig sind, wäre es nicht möglich weitere Gebäude zu bauen, bis man eins abreißt. 

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Oktober 2011)

genau das war doch vor ner weile auch schon meine idee gewesen. bin mir allerdings unschlüssig, ob man sozusagen "punkte" planetenabhängig macht. wär zwar logisch, aber dann ist man ja die hälfte der zeit damit beschäftigt, sich erstmal n planeten zu suchen, der das meiste bietet.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja, richtig, ich wusste nur nicht mehr genau, wessen Idee es war  
Ich denke aber, dass ich die Punkte nicht Planetenabhängig machen werde. Evtl. gibt es aber eine Rasse, die hier Vorteile besitzt. 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt mal wieder ein Update mit etwas mehr Inhalt  
Habe vorhin mal ein Wirtschaftssystem ausgearbeitet, welches optional ist, also nicht zwingend gespielt werden muss (soll ja hauptsächlich ein RTS sein). Es kann zu beginn eines neuen Spiels angewählt werden.  

Hier mal ein Bild dazu: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, das sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber das Balancing wird am Ende dann relativ schwierig :/ 
Das ganze findet übrigens pro Siedlung statt; das Geld aller Siedlungen wird in eine "Staatskasse" addiert und wird für verschiedene Dinge gebraucht (die ich noch nicht soo genau weiß ^^, aber evtl. z.B. Forschung, Bestechung der KI oder Einheitenunterhalt).

Zur Energie: Wird aus Kraftwerken gewonnen, z.B. könnte man den Ertag eines Solarkraftwerkes vom Abstand zum Stern abhängig machen. 

Zu den Fabriken und dem Wohnraum: Beides wird es in verschiedenen Ausführungen geben (Gebäude)

Zur Regierung: Hier hab ich mir überlegt, dass es vllt. folgende Minister geben sollte: 
- Staatsoberhaupt: beeinflusst Zufriedenheit und Beziehungen zu anderen "Staaten"
- Außenminister: beeinflusst Beziehungen zu anderen "Staaten"
- Verteidigungsminister: beeinflusst Kampfstärke der Einheiten, sowie Rekrutierungsgeschwindigkeit der Einheiten und den Einheitenunterhalt (falls es ihn denn geben wird)
- Wirtschaftsminister: beeinflusst den Ertrag von Fabriken, sowie die Baugeschwindigkeit von Gebäuden.

Außerdem gibt es verschiedene Regierungsformen: 
- Diktatur: Spieler sucht sich die Minister aus; Zufriedenheit sinkt 
- Demokratie: Bevölkerung wählt die Minister -> können "gute" oder "schlechte" gewählt werden; Zufriedenheit steigt

So, was haltet ihr davon?  

Lg


----------



## Milchbubi (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi echt schönes Projekt das du da hast,

jedoch muss ich sagen, dass (auch wenn es  nur optional sein soll) durch das Wirtschaftssystem, so wie du es beschrieben hast, dein spiel doch eher weg von einem "echten" RTS geht und mich eher an Civilisation (sry wenn ichs falsch geschrieben hab ich hoffe ihr wisst welches Spiel ich mein), das im Weltraum spielt, geht. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor.

Auch wenn ich jetzt kein Pro darin bin würde ich dir raten vll. dich hinzusetzen, und eine Art "Gamesheet" zu schreiben,wenn du das noch nicht getan hast.

Mit Gamesheet meine ich dass du auf 1 bis 2 Seiten dein Spiel beschreibt z.B.
" Projekt Universe spielt in der Zukunft in fernen Galaxien, in denen die Menschheit neue Planeten besiedelt.
In diesen Galaxien gibt es jedoch Alien (o.ä), sodass sich diese Rassen nun bekriegen.

*Die Rassen*
Menschheit:

Gebäude:
Kommandzentrale:
              Die Kommandozentrale bildet das Herz einer jeden Kolonie. Von hier aus wird eine Kolonie gelenkt

Kaserne:
               Die Kaserne bildet Infanterieeinheiten zur Planetaren Verteidigung aus.

Forschungslabor:
Hangar:
....
Schiffe:
1.Kolonieschiff
          Das Kolonieschiff dient zum kolonisieren fremder Planeten. 
2.Transporter
          Der Transporter dient zum Austausch von Rohstoffen zwischen den Planeten
3.Kriegsschiff A

4.Kriegsschiff B
Einheiten:
Technologien:
Handelskammer:
etc.
Rohstoffe:
es gibt 4 Rohstoffarten
A
B
C
D
Maps:
Eine Map ist räumlich begrenzt.
Jeder Spieler startet auf einem Planeten mit einem Kolonien und festgelegten Ressourcen
es gibt maximal 4 Planeten pro spieler auf einer Map( bei 2Spielern gibt es 8 zu besiedelnde Planeten, bei 3 12 Planeten, etc)
jeder Spiel kann maximal 6 Planeten besiedeln.
...
...
etc.


Insgesamt solltest du darauf achten, dass dein Spiel nicht zu umfangreich wird, je umfangreicher dein Spiel, desto komplexer.
Und je komplexer ein Projekt ist, desto länger dauert es. Und dann hast du vll iwann keine Zeit oder auch Lust mehr und das Projekt ist nicht fertig und war ,mehr oder weniger, für die Katz, was schade wäre da mir dein Konzept sehrt gut gefällt.
Machst du das Projekt eigentlich alleine?

Falls ja such dir doch noch ein paar Freunde oder nette Leute(z.B. aus der PCGH Community) die dir helfen, dann ist man selbst stehts ein bisschen motivierter und kommt auch schneller voran.


MfG Milchbubi

p.s. achja vll solltest du sowieso für den Moment "optionale" Features weglassen und die Kernfeatures integrieren.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. Oktober 2011)

Milchbubi schrieb:


> Hi echt schönes Projekt das du da hast,
> jedoch muss ich sagen, dass (auch wenn es  nur optional sein soll) durch das Wirtschaftssystem, so wie du es beschrieben hast, dein spiel doch eher weg von einem "echten" RTS geht und mich eher an Civilisation (sry wenn ichs falsch geschrieben hab ich hoffe ihr wisst welches Spiel ich mein), das im Weltraum spielt, geht. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor.



Joa, das kommt mir teilweise auch so vor  Allerdings wollte ich von Anfang an ja auch einen Spielmodus drin haben, der genau darauf ausgelegt ist. Inzwischen habe ich mich entschieden das aber so zu handhaben, dass man zu beginn eines neuen Spiels einfach die Features des anderen Spielmodus anwählen kann, da der Rest sonst in beiden Spielmodi praktisch gleich ist. 



> Auch wenn ich jetzt kein Pro darin bin würde ich dir raten vll. dich hinzusetzen, und eine Art "Gamesheet" zu schreiben,wenn du das noch nicht getan hast.



Ich habe auf meinem Schreibtisch unzählige Blätter rumliegen mit Skizzen/Ideen usw., ich müsste die nur mal zusammentragen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass mir dann zwischendurch immer wieder neue Tolle Sachen einfallen, die ich unbedingt drin haben will  Aber einen groben Plan, was ich vor habe, hab ich schon 



> Maps:
> Eine Map ist räumlich begrenzt.



Ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht (im Moment ist sie ja "endlos" groß). Dadurch würden sich einige Probleme lösen, wie z.B. Fog-Of-War, Minimap und später auch KI Probleme (wo soll sich die KI ansiedeln; der Spieler könnte ewig weit weg sein und die Gegner finden sich nie etc...). Ich denke ich werde das die Tage mal umbauen, sodass man zu Beginn festlegen kann, wie groß die Map sein soll. 



> Insgesamt solltest du darauf achten, dass dein Spiel nicht zu umfangreich wird, je umfangreicher dein Spiel, desto komplexer.
> Und je komplexer ein Projekt ist, desto länger dauert es. Und dann hast du vll iwann keine Zeit oder auch Lust mehr und das Projekt ist nicht fertig und war ,mehr oder weniger, für die Katz, was schade wäre da mir dein Konzept sehrt gut gefällt.



Ja, da hab ich auch Angst davor, die Motivation zu verlieren  Wenn man mal ein paar Tage nichts dran gemacht hat, habe ich gleich schon wieder weniger Lust weiterzumachen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich schon wieder eine neue tolle Idee für ein Spiel habe  Aber ich will davor zuerst dieses hier zu Ende bringen.



> Machst du das Projekt eigentlich alleine?
> Falls ja such dir doch noch ein paar Freunde oder nette Leute(z.B. aus der PCGH Community) die dir helfen, dann ist man selbst stehts ein bisschen motivierter und kommt auch schneller voran.



Ich programmiere es im Moment alleine. Ein bisschen Unterstützung wäre vielleicht auch gar nicht schlecht  
Also wenn jemand Interesse hat, C++ beherrscht, 2D Vektor-Mathematik versteht und vielleicht sogar schon mal was grafisch gemacht hat, kann er sich gerne mal bei mir melden, dann schaun wir mal  




> p.s. achja vll solltest du sowieso für den Moment "optionale" Features weglassen und die Kernfeatures integrieren.



Ja, auch hier hast du Recht  Nur zwischendurch mache ich manchmal einfach das worauf ich gerade Lust habe, dann bin ich auch wieder motivierter 

Lg


----------



## Milchbubi (31. Oktober 2011)

Also was Hilfe Angeht, kann ich dir net so viel helfen besonders bei der programmierung, aber wenn du willst, kann ich dir vll en bisschen bei der Konzeption helfen. d.h. festlegen welche features, welche einheiten und gebäude das spiel haben soll o. ä.

falls du Interesse hast schreib mir ne PN.

MfG Milchbubi


----------



## Bartolomeus (2. November 2011)

Moin endlich finde ich auch mal wieder Zeit meinen Senf dazu zu geben. 

Bei den Kolonieschiffen würde ich es so machen, das man sie nur einmal benutzen kann. Durch den "Verbrauch" des Kolonieschiffes könnte dann die neu entstandene Kolonie schon etwas Rohstoffe erhalten.

Die Idee mit den Solarkraftwerken (besonders mit dem unterschiedlichen Ertrag zum Abstand zur Sonne) ist wirklich gut. Man könnte es ja noch aufteilen in Solarkraftwerken die auf der Planetenoberfläche gebaut werden können. Und dazu noch Solarsatelliten (mh...ich weis, klingt nach OGame). Dazu kann man ja vielleicht noch alternative Kraftwerke bauen, wie z.B. Atom- oder Fusionskraftwerke. Die natürlich auch gewisse Nachteile haben (Verbrauch von wichtigen Rohstoffen etc..).

Ich finde auch das die verschiedenen Regierungsformen und der "Ministerstab" dem Spiel mehr Tiefe verleihen wird. Wird es dann auch Einschränkungen geben? Wie z.B. bei Demokratie, höhere Militärkosten? Ich würde es aber so machen, das der Spieler sich die Minister aussuchen kann. Dann könnte man sich seine Regierung nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zusammen stellen.  

Bei der Kartengröße hoffe ich, das es trotzdem relativ große Karten geben wird, falls es machbar ist? Ich würde dort auch Planeten einsetzen die man nicht kolonisieren kann, aber trotzdem zur Rohstoffgewinnung nutzen kann.
Oder das bei den Monden machen, das diese nicht direkt besiedelt werden können. So das dort nur Aussenposten (Militärbasis, Sensorphalanx...) gebaut werden können.

MfG Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Bartolomeus schrieb:


> Bei den Kolonieschiffen würde ich es so machen, das man sie nur einmal benutzen kann. Durch den "Verbrauch" des Kolonieschiffes könnte dann die neu entstandene Kolonie schon etwas Rohstoffe erhalten.


 Genau das ist der aktuelle Stand  



> Man könnte es ja noch aufteilen in Solarkraftwerken die auf der Planetenoberfläche gebaut werden können. Und dazu noch Solarsatelliten (mh...ich weis, klingt nach OGame). Dazu kann man ja vielleicht noch alternative Kraftwerke bauen, wie z.B. Atom- oder Fusionskraftwerke. Die natürlich auch gewisse Nachteile haben (Verbrauch von wichtigen Rohstoffen etc..).



Solarsatelliten sind gut, schreib ich mir auf  Alternative Kraftwerke hatte ich auch schon im Kopf, da wird es sicher etwas Auswahl geben. 



> Ich finde auch das die verschiedenen Regierungsformen und der "Ministerstab" dem Spiel mehr Tiefe verleihen wird. Wird es dann auch Einschränkungen geben? Wie z.B. bei Demokratie, höhere Militärkosten? Ich würde es aber so machen, das der Spieler sich die Minister aussuchen kann. Dann könnte man sich seine Regierung nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zusammen stellen.



Ja, je nach Regierungsform gibt es auch Einschränkungen. Die Minister können bei der Diktatur durch den Spieler ausgewählt werden, was aber andere Nachteile hat. Bei der Demokratie wollte ich es eigentlich so machen, dass sie von den Bürgern gewählt werden.



> Bei der Kartengröße hoffe ich, das es trotzdem relativ große Karten geben wird, falls es machbar ist? Ich würde dort auch Planeten einsetzen die man nicht kolonisieren kann, aber trotzdem zur Rohstoffgewinnung nutzen kann.
> Oder das bei den Monden machen, das diese nicht direkt besiedelt werden können. So das dort nur Aussenposten (Militärbasis, Sensorphalanx...) gebaut werden können.



Ich hatte mir schon ein paar weitere "Map-Objekte" überlegt, damit es nicht so eintönig aussieht, wie z.B. die Überreste einer Supernova o.ä. mit größeren Brocken, auf dem nicht gesiedelt werden kann. Es gibt ja dann auch noch die Asteroidengürtel, auf denen lediglich Rohstoffe gewonnen werden können.
Es wird natürlich trotz der Mapbegrenzung möglich sein riesige Maps zu erstellen, zumindest auf Performance Sicht ist das kein Problem.

Lg


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

Sind das dann eig. wirklich richtig Map-Objekte?
Wenn ich das richtig erkenne nutzt du ja auch viel Alpha-Blending für die Darstellung ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Naja nicht wirklich solche Meshs, wie du sie jetzt z.B. in 3D hast. In 2D sind es einfach texturierte Quads, also Sprites. Ich bezeichne sie nur als Map-Objekte^^


----------



## Bartolomeus (2. November 2011)

Werden die unterschiedlichen Schiffstypen nachher alle auf Sprites basieren oder ersetzt du noch einige durch 3d Meshes? Aber ich denke das "richtige" 3d Meshes sich dann auch bei größeren Maps auf die Performance auswirken werden.

Wobei ich denke mal, das man mit Sprites bestimmt auch größere Flottenverbände besser darstellen kann.

Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Im Prinzip würde das locker auch mit richtigen 3D-Meshes machbar sein, denn im Moment hat ein durchschnittliches Frame bei mir ~200-300 Dreiecke, 90% davon gehen auf die Partikel. Der Rest der ganzen Grafik sind alles Texturen und Pixelshader. Da ist also noch ne Menge Platz, denn heutige Grakas können ~25 Mio Dreiecke pro Frame bei 60 FPS zeichnen. Vorausgesetzt diese werden in einem Call gezeichnet, was selten der Fall ist. Wenn man das und einige andere Dinge dazunimmt (um bei 60 FPS zu bleiben), wären 5-10 Mio kein Problem. Bei mir hab ich im Moment aber noch das Problem, dass ich meine ganzen Dreiecke nicht mit wenigen Calls zeichnen kann, sondern jeweils nur 2(!) pro Draw-Call, was enorme CPU-Last hervorruft. 

Man kann sich das so vorstellen: 

optimaler Fall:

CPU                         GPU

DrawCall           | zeichnet Dreiecke aus VRam
Zeit für anderes | zeichnet
...                   | zeichnet
...                   | zeichnet
Wartet             | fertig 
PresentCall       | zeigt fertiges Bild an



Mein Fall:
Schickt Dreicke   | wartet
über PCI-E Bus 
DrawCall            | zeichnet Dreiecke
...
Schickt Dreicke   | wartet
über PCI-E Bus 
DrawCall            | zeichnet Dreiecke
...
Schickt Dreicke   | wartet
über PCI-E Bus 
DrawCall            | zeichnet Dreiecke
...
PresentCall       | zeigt fertiges Bild an


Der Unterschied ist also, dass ich die Dreiecke erst über den Bus zur Graka schicken muss und nur 2 auf einmal zeichnen kann, optimaler weise wären die Dreiecke aber schon im VRam und die Graka könnte ungestört zeichnen. Dadurch läuft die Pipeline der Graka ständig leer und die CPU kommt nicht hinterher.
Deswegen warte ich auf das neue Rendering-System der SFML, die mir Vertex-Buffer zur Verfügung stellt, sodass ich das alles schön bündeln kann. Mit diesen Buffern wären also die echten 3D-Meshes kein Problem, allerdings werde ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem Sprites verwenden, denn diese bieten einige andere Vorteile:
- sie sind im Vergleich zu richtigen Meshs (für mich) deutlich einfacher zu erstellen
- einfacher zu animieren
- 3D Meshes würden kaum einen Unterschied machen, denn man schaut sie ja sowieso nur von oben an, also könnte man auch einfach das Mesh als Bild speichern und das anzeigen
- 3D Meshes bräuchten eine echte Beleuchtung usw. 

--> einzelne 3D Teile machen sich schlecht in 2D Umgebung bzw. sind zu aufwendig 

Bin etwas vom Thema abgewichen, aber naja egal^^

Lg


----------



## Bartolomeus (2. November 2011)

Ist doch ne supi Erklärung, danke dafür. 

Wird es eigentlich auch große Raumstationen als Aussenposten geben, ohne den Planeten oder Mond etc... zu besiedeln? Das wäre ja vielleicht ne super Sache in der Nähe der Asteroidengürtel wo man nur die Rohstoff abbaut. 

Marko


----------



## fadade (2. November 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Mein Fall:
> Schickt Dreicke   | wartet
> über PCI-E Bus
> DrawCall            | zeichnet Dreiecke
> ...



ALso ich kenn mich damit jetzt nicht so aus, aber kannst du nicht vor dem DrawCall mehrere Vertexdaten bündeln und diese gebündelten daten dann schiggn? Kp einfach ein Array mit den Daten oder so .... oder man weise meine "ungebildete" Bemerkung einfach zurück


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Joa, wäre vllt. ganz interessant, aber jetzt bau ich erst mal alles andere soweit fertig und dann kommt noch alles weitere rein, was uns noch so einfällt. Und dann kommt die KI, die wird dann nochmal ein dicker Brocken. 

Lg

@ fadade: 

Das wäre dann ein dynamischer Vertex-Buffer. Sowas werde ich dann z.B. bei Partikelsystemen nutzen. Man muss da ja praktisch die Position des Partikels immer neu übertragen, da sie sich geändert hat. Der Vorteil, dass die GPU zeichnet, während ich was anderes machen kann, bleibt aber dennoch erhalten. Das was ich oben erklärt habe, wäre dann ein statischer Buffer, den ich z.B. für die Nebel verwenden werde, die bewegen sich ja nicht.

Edit: Da fällt mir noch ein, dass ich evtl. danach noch eine Kampagne machen möchte. Falls jemand Lust hat, mir da zu helfen, ist er auch dabei gerne gesehen  Einerseits brauch ich ne Story, aber davor erst mal nen Editor und ein paar Skripts, die auch programmiert werden wollen  Allerdings darf ich mich davon nicht ablenken lasse, ich will zuerst den normalen Modus fertig machen, aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand gerade Lust hat...^^


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

2 Pro Draw-Call? Das ist mies 
Ist deine Welt eigentlich komplett statisch? Wenn ja wäre eine Displaylist die optimale Lösung, sehr leicht anzulegen und bringt viel performancen!
Ich weiss ja leider nicht wie das mit dem Grafikpart bei SFML arbeitet aber die Displaylist sollte denke ich mal trotzdem funktionieren.

z.B. so hier

```
//Globale Variable
GLuint RenderDList;

//Function einmal bei Initialisierung laden
RenderDList = glGenLists(1);
glNewList(RenderDList, GL_COMPILE);
{
      RenderMap(); //Map Rendering
}
glEndList();

//In der DrawFunction nur noch die Displaylist aufrufen
glCallList(RenderDList);
```

Naja wie auch immer 
Bei 100.000 Polys schaffe ich eig. ohne Probleme ca. 1000 Frames, allerdings habe ich letztens einen Performancekiller entdeckt. Meine Vertex Arrays sind alle etwas "dumm" aufgebaut, wodurch ich verhältnismäßig oft neue Texture-Binding durchführen muss und das kostet Leistung. Ohne diese ständigen Bindings geht die Performance um das fast doppelte nach oben^^
Aber ich schweife irgendwie schon wieder ab! Die statischen Objekte solltest du wirklich mal in einer Displaylist probieren, kann schon was bewirken.
Bei Dynamischen Sachen empfehlen sich ja eher VBO's aber die lassen sich hier wohl nicht in paar Zeilen erklären - aber eig. kennst du dich ja auch ganz gut aus


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Joa ein paar Dinge sind statisch, wie z.B. die Nebel und die Atseroiden*Gürtel* um manche Sterne. In der neuen SFML Version steht auch irgendwo was von statischen Buffern, vermutlich wird das sowas sein. Ich schaue einfach mal, was ich dann alles habe, wenn die neue Version da ist, und wenn es mir nicht genügt, dann kann ich immer noch selbst Hand anlegen. Wobei die Performance im Moment ja eigentlich völlig ausreicht (~900 FPS bei mir), aber ich find das Design is kacke und dann sind da ja noch die Grafik-Bugs mit AMD Karten, die dann hoffentlich weggehen. 
Bei den Textur-Bindings lohnt es sich z.B. Partikel und andere kleinere Bilder zusammen in eine Textur zu packen. Dann muss nur noch der Bereich ausgewählt werden, der gerendert werden soll, aber es ist kein neues Texur-Binding nötig. 

Lg


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

Kannst du mir mehr dazu sagen von diesem bestimmten Bereich einer Textur auswählen?
Ich kenn das zwar aber weiss nicht wirklich wie ich das mache


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Da muss ich mal schnell in den Source der SFML schauen. Die Funktion heißt dort sf::Sprite::SetSubRect(...Rect...).

Edit: Also wenn ich mir das so anschaue, musst du einfach nur die Textur-Koordinaten verändern^^ 
Wenn du also z.B. ein Sprite hast mit den Koordinaten 0|0 und Höhe sowie Breite sind 100 und du willst den Ausschnitt von 50|50 bis 100|100 deiner Textur auf diesen Sprite haben, dann kannst du daraus ja ganz einfach die Tex-Coords berechnen.


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

Hm, ich nutze nur leider SFML nur für Network und Audio... die Frage ist wie geht das beim normalen OpenGL ^^ Da hab ich leider noch nix zu gefunden


----------



## KingofKingzZ (2. November 2011)

Du gibst doch auch für jeden Vertex die Textur-Koordinaten an oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

O_O
Stimmt, über die Texturekoordinaten! Darauf bin ich echt nicht gekommen


----------



## scotschy (3. November 2011)

Nice Projekt Abo


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. November 2011)

So, hab jetzt mal das Menü überarbeitet, hier sind 2 Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hintergrundbild ist aus ner Spielerei in Cinema 4D entstanden. 

Außerdem bin ich gerade dabei FXAA (das Post-Processing AA, das auch von BF3 genutzt wird) einzubauen. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das klappt, denn ich musste ein paar Dinge verändern. 
Danach mach ich den Fog-of-War fertig und vllt. heute noch ne Minimap  

Lg


----------



## fadade (3. November 2011)

N1111111111CCCEEEEE!!!!
Nimmt ja richtig Form an 

Die Buttons/Fenster/Fonts haste auch selber gemacht ?!?! (ich meine das schonma weiter vorne gelesen zu haben ... glaub ich ^^)


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. November 2011)

Gute Nachrichten 
FXAA funktioniert jetzt einigermaßen  

Hier ein Test-Vergleichsbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann die Glättung schön erkennen, allerdings sind noch ein paar Fehler im Shader (markierte Stellen im Bild), die ich aber vorerst nicht loswerde. 
Und warum nicht? Dank der SFML natürlich, da sie nur Pixel- und keine Vertexshader bereitstellt, die ich jetzt benötigt hätte.
Naja auch egal, es bringt jedenfalls eine deutliche Glättung ins Bild, wobei ich zwar sowieso kaum Probleme mit Aliasing habe, aber es schadet ja nicht FXAA trotzdem an Bord zu haben  
Die Performance ist auch ok (siehe Bild für Genaueres).

Ich würde jetzt am liebsten mit dem Light Shader weiter machen, da gibts auch noch einiges zu Verbessern (wenn es so läuft, wie ich mir das jetzt vorstelle, wird das später richtig gut aussehen ). Aber ich mache jetzt lieber erst mal mit dem Spiel selbst und nicht mit der Grafik weiter, sonst verliere ich mich wieder in Details und Grafikeffekten  


@fadade

Buttons, Fenster, allgemein all die GUI ist von mir. Nur die Schriftart ist nicht von mir (siehe Credits).

Lg

Edit: @AMD: Schreib mir mal ne PM, wenn du den Shader-Code für FXAA haben willst. Und da du ja Vertex-Shader hast, wird das gut bei dir funktionieren


----------



## Bartolomeus (3. November 2011)

Die Menüs sehen schon gut aus! Supi Arbeit.


----------



## AMD (3. November 2011)

Danke für das Angebot aber ich nutze bei mir MSAA statt FXAA. Aber wie der Code aussieht wäre natürlich trotzdem mal interessant 
MSAA: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - vielleicht sollte man MSAA und FXAA mal kombinieren - vielleicht schauts ja gut aus und  Battlefield 3 macht das ja glaube ich auch?!

Edit// Ich hätte gedacht FXAA arbeitet mit Fragmentshadern statt Vertexshadern oO So ein FXAA könnte ja über die komplette Szene per FS angewendet werden.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. November 2011)

Battlefield kombiniert beides (ich übrigens auch, MSAA ist ja schnell aktiviert). Dabei kostet das FXAA aber wesentlich weniger Leistung. FXAA läuft auch fast nur über Fragment Shader, aber da gibts halt was kleines, was in den Vertex Shader muss. 

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. November 2011)

So, Fog of War ist jetzt endlich integriert. 
Hier ein Screen mit FXAA und FOW @high mit 8 Blur Samples. Bei Medium sind es dann 4 Samples und bei Low nur noch 2.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## fadade (3. November 2011)

Wie speicherst du eigentlich, wo nun noch Nebel ist und wo nicht?
Oder direkt als Liste der koordinaten wo man z.B. schon war und dann berechnet sich die "Nebelregion" wieder mit dem definierten Abstand...
Oder als Textur?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (4. November 2011)

Als Textur. Und dann berechne ich mit einem seht einfachen Pixel-Shader alle 0.1s alle neuen freien Stellen und mache die Textur dort transparent. Dann muss ich sie nur noch über die fertige Szene rendern und fertig  
Bei unendlich großen Maps hätte das ganze durchaus zum Problem werden können, da ich ja endlos viele Texturen hätte speichern können müssen, allerdings ist da bereits nach einigen 4k-Texturen Schluss.

Lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. November 2011)

leider kann ich bei urem fachwissen nicht mit halten. aber sieht trotzdem klasse aus! 
nur ne kleine anmerkung für den fog-of-war (kann man warscheinlich relativ einfach umsetzen)
->könnte man dort ne art kantenglättung reinbringen, welche auf bsp. 50 pixel ne stufenweise transparez erzeugt. damit das nicht so abgehackt wirkt


----------



## KingofKingzZ (4. November 2011)

@ Nutskul: Das habe ich eben eingebaut. Allerdings verträgt sich das nicht so gut mit der Unschärfe, die ich zur Glättung nutze, deswegen musste ich einen Mittelweg nehmen. Sieht aber ganz ok aus finde ich  

Lg


----------



## fadade (4. November 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Als Textur. Und dann berechne ich mit einem seht einfachen Pixel-Shader alle 0.1s alle neuen freien Stellen und mache die Textur dort transparent. Dann muss ich sie nur noch über die fertige Szene rendern und fertig
> Bei unendlich großen Maps hätte das ganze durchaus zum Problem werden können, da ich ja endlos viele Texturen hätte speichern können müssen, allerdings ist da bereits nach einigen 4k-Texturen Schluss.
> 
> Lg


 
Wäre es bei großen Maps (oder vielleicht auch allgemein ^^) nicht klüger das ganze irgendwie als Liste von Koordinaten zu speichern, die alle als erforscht gelten und dann der Nebel nur noch in den Bereichen (pixelgenau oder so als kleinere fest definierte Teilbereiche) auftaucht, die einen Bestimmen Abstand (halt sichtabstand) zu diesen Punkten haben? 
Oder genau andersrum ...

DIe Berechnungen könnten dann ja auch wieder auf den Bereich beschränkt werden, wo der Sieler grad ist, sonst wird das ja ne Sissifussarbeit


----------



## AMD (4. November 2011)

fadade schrieb:


> Wäre es bei großen Maps (oder vielleicht auch allgemein ^^) nicht klüger das ganze irgendwie als Liste von Koordinaten zu speichern


 Das waage ich zu bezweifeln^^
Oben auf dem Bild sieht man ja die schwarzen Stellen und welche schon frei sind... der Übergang ist aber immer rund und damit das so bleibt, müsste man extrem viele Koordinaten nehmen. Bei zu wenig Koordinaten würde das alles sehr kantig aussehen und das ist dann auch wieder keine Lösung.

@KingofKingzZ: Müssten 4000 Texturen nicht eigentlich ausreichen? ^^
Gerade wenn du mit FBO's arbeitest könntest du hohe Auflösungen nehmen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (4. November 2011)

@fadade: Ne, das wäre viel zu viel Aufwand das alles jeweils rauszusuchen und dann müsste ich ja auch irgendwas an den Stellen zeichnen, was schwarz ist. Sprites sind keine gute Idee, bräuchte in diesem Fall zu viel Speicher und vor allem wären das ja unzählig viele Draw Calls. Daher nehme ich eine Textur, lege diese einfach drüber und schneide die Stellen, die transparent sein sollen bequem per Pixel-Shader raus.  

@AMD: Ich bin mir jetzt grad nicht sicher, was du mit den 4000 Texturen meinst^^ Im Moment ist es lediglich 1 Textur (ein FBO) der Größe 4096x4096, das über die Map gelegt wird. Da die Map allerdings schon bei Stufe "Klein" 100.000x100.000 Pixel groß ist, sieht das dann entsprechend pixelig aus. Deshalb lege ich einen gaussischen Blur-Shader darüber um das ganze schön zu glätten. Und die Unschärfe funktioniert ja nach folgendem Prinzip: Zu jedem Pixel wird ein kleiner Teil Farbe der umliegenden Pixel addiert. Problem: Da im Vergleich zur ganzen Textur die leicht transparenten Teile sehr klein sind, werden sie praktisch einfach weggeblurrt bzw. sind dann fast ganz schwarz, wie der eigentliche Fog. Man kann sich das vorstellen, als würde man mit einem großen Radiergummi versuchen einen Teil einer sehr kleinen Zeichnung wegzuradieren, allerdings sollen die umliegenden Details erhalten bleiben -> geht schlecht. Dabei fällt mir ein: Ich könnte mal versuchen das FXAA auf die Textur anzuwenden, anstatt die Unschärfe  

Lg


----------



## AMD (4. November 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit mehreren FBO's bzw. das FBO als Array?
Ich habe mal ein 4er Array als FBO genutzt, dann mit glViewport in einzelne Teilbereiche reingezoomt und dort dann die Texture gespeichert.
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:
- Erstmal FBO initiallisieren (Texture hat 1024x1024 (Variable heißt FBO_size))
- Erstes FBO binden, Viewport einstellen, Szene Rendern, FBO unbind

Dabei wird der Viewport so eingesetzt:

```
glViewport(0, 0, FBO_size*2, FBO_size*2);
```
Da der Viewport in x und y richtung verdoppelt wird, hast du nur 1 Viertel der Szene im FBO (aber bei besserer Qualität als würdest du die gesamte Szene ins FBO packen)

Dann wiederholst du die Schritte mit folgenden Werten:

```
glViewport(FBO_size, 0, FBO_size*2, FBO_size*2);
glViewport(0, FBO_size, FBO_size*2, FBO_size*2);
glViewport(FBO_size, FBO_size, FBO_size*2, FBO_size*2);
```
So hast du alle Teile in 4 FBO's - nimmst du jetzt 4x4096 Texturen kostet das natürlich etwas performance aber die Qualität ist halt deutlich besser.
Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter ^^


----------



## fadade (4. November 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Das waage ich zu bezweifeln^^
> Oben auf dem Bild sieht man ja die schwarzen Stellen und welche schon frei sind... der Übergang ist aber immer rund und damit das so bleibt, müsste man extrem viele Koordinaten nehmen. Bei zu wenig Koordinaten würde das alles sehr kantig aussehen und das ist dann auch wieder keine Lösung.


 
Das ist natürlich wahr, aber ich denke mal, da kommt es dann auf die Implementierung an ...
Gäbe ja auch den Weg die Bereiche direkt abzugrenzen mit 3 Punkten, die dann durch äääähhh keine Ahnung durchschnitt oder so auf eine Runde Linie mit 30 Punkten gebracht werden.
Ich meinte eben, dass du irgendwo in die komplett schwarze Fläche einen "erforschten Punkt" setzt und der Nebel dann in einem Abstand r zu dem Punkt verschwindet, dann hättest du ja auch wieder deinen Kreis. Bewegt sich der Spieler weiter, wird nach einen kleinen abstand zum ursprünglichen Punkt ein weiterer gesetzt und der Nebel geht dort wieder weg (und das jetzt mit 60 FPS und es ist ein aaaaalglatter Vorgang )
Naja, aber solange es keine Probleme macht sollte es mit der Textur dann ja auch gehen ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (5. November 2011)

Hab jetzt mal noch am Light-Shader etwas rumgedoktert und Strahlen eingebaut: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir eigentlich schon ganz gut, nur das Zentrum irgendwie noch nicht so richtig :/ 

@ AMD: Ja, mal schauen, evtl. nehme ich wirklich 4x 4096er Texturen, Speicher haben wir schließlich genug  

Lg


----------



## Hydroxid (11. November 2011)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal noch am Light-Shader etwas rumgedoktert und Strahlen eingebaut:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=486371"/>
> 
> ...



Sieht schick aus


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. November 2011)

Ich melde ich mal wieder  
Leider finde ich in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit für das Spiel, daher geht es sehr langsam voran. Spätestens in den Weihnachtsferien werde ich mich aber wieder dem Game widmen  

Lg


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. Dezember 2011)

So, da bin ich wieder.. 
Inzwischen ist endlich die neue SFML Graphics API auch soweit fertig, die die Performance Probleme und Bugs lösen sollte. 
Allerdings muss ich euch trotzdem leider mitteilen, dass ich das Projekt vorerst auf Eis legen werde, da mir einfach die Motivation fehlt an diesem Projekt weiterzuarbeiten. Ich denke das hat verschiedene Gründe. Erstens müsste ich erstmal extrem viel umbauen und das halbe Spiel neu schreiben, da ich das gesamte Design auf die neue API abstimmen müsste. Zweitens ist es ja ein Hobby von mir und sollte daher Spaß machen, aber aktuell habe ich irgendwie das Interesse am Thema verloren. Ich werde das Spiel allerdings keinesfalls aufgeben, sondern die Entwicklung lediglich pausieren und stattdessen mit einem anderen (Spiele)-Projekt weitermachen, das ich vor diesem hier pausiert hatte  Ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt, aber wenn ich mich eine Zeit lang nicht mit einem Projekt beschäftige bekomme ich wieder Lust das alte fertig/weiter zu machen 
Jedenfalls dürft ihr euch die nächsten Tage auf einen neuen Thread zu meinem anderen Projekt freuen. Was es ist verrate ich hier allerdings noch nicht  

Lg


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Dezember 2011)

battlefield 3 klon ohne origin? 

frohe weihnachten


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Dezember 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> battlefield 3 klon ohne origin?


 
Fast 

Seht hier


----------



## Bartolomeus (29. Dezember 2011)

Oh...schade eigentlich. Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich es gut nachempfinden. Es geht mir mit meinen Modellen genauso.  Ich hoffe das du irgendwann wieder Lust und Laune hast, dieses Projekt weiter zu entwickeln. Wenn du zufällig mal die Lust verspürst, einen Schiffsimulator zu entwickeln, kannst'e dich ja melden! 

MfG Marko


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. Juli 2013)

Hey, für alle die es Interessiert ich hab ein neues Projekt am laufen  Klick!


----------



## Festplatte (24. Juli 2013)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an FTL.


----------

